# The Open 2016 - TV Coverage



## BTatHome (Jul 5, 2016)

So with Sky Sports have live coverage this year, the BBC are showing highlights each evening as expected, all standard stuff

However ....

I've just noticed that Thursday Live coverage is also being shown on Sky 1, so a better chance of more viewers at least on that day!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 5, 2016)

Will it make a difference which Sky channel it's on if people haven't got access to it or don't want to watch their coverage. Personally I'm really looking forward to seeing how they go about it


----------



## Imurg (Jul 5, 2016)

Plenty of people who have Virgin or other systems get some Sky channels. We get Sky 1 so I'll be watching it on that.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 5, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Plenty of people who have Virgin or other systems get some Sky channels. We get Sky 1 so I'll be watching it on that.
		
Click to expand...

I agree Imurg and get my Sky via Virgin. However I feel there will be a lot who don't have simple access and won't get a Sky pass or watch it on Ipad or mobile. The viewing figures vs the BBC's last year will be interesting, but I do feel they will invest the effort into making a good viewing spectacle in the way they do with the Ryder Cup


----------



## BrianM (Jul 5, 2016)

Sky will not hold back in my opinion, the coverage will be excellent, bar the adverts.
Only time will tell if it's a good thing, I enjoyed the bbc as well.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 5, 2016)

The coverage itself will be superb - the adverts , Monty , Roe and Radar will be the annoyances - if they give prominent roles to Howell ( unless he is playing ) and Dougherty then the commentary will be good.

They will throw every bit of technology at it and for a golf lover it will be great 

It's the 3-4 million casual viewers that the sport has lost that is the issue.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 5, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's the 3-4 million casual viewers that the sport has lost that is the issue.
		
Click to expand...

i really can't see why it's an issue.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 5, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			i really can't see why it's an issue.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. If they wanted to watch it there is enough access. Were there really that many casual viewers actually watching the BBC coverage last year, especially on the first two days which would have been working days


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 5, 2016)

It's the BBC that has ruined it for the casual Golf viewer, whether the viewing figures are up or down good luck to Sky.

We have one Scottish Tennis player with a realistic chance of winning Wimbledon and we suffer endless hours of Tennis coverage for 14 days, sometimes on both BBC 1 and 2, we have a number of British Golfers in with a chance of winning, imo, the worlds best Golf tournament and we get highlights for a few hours over 4 days.

Thank god Sky were willing to pay up otherwise we'd be following it on the net.

10 days of Wimbledon are during the working week!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 5, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			It's the BBC that has ruined it for the casual Golf viewer, whether the viewing figures are up or down good luck to Sky.

We have one Scottish Tennis player with a realistic chance of winning Wimbledon and we suffer endless hours of Tennis coverage for 14 days, sometimes on both BBC 1 and 2, we have a number of British Golfers in with a chance of winning, imo, the worlds best Golf tournament and we get highlights for a few hours over 4 days.

Thank god Sky were willing to pay up otherwise we'd be following it on the net.

10 days of Wimbledon are during the working week!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I'm not sure how BBC have ruined it ?

For the The Open they showed live coverage from 7/8 in the morning until 8 at night 12 hours a day until the Sunday which started around 10/11ish


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 5, 2016)

Ruined it for the casual viewer, not how they covered it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 5, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Ruined it for the casual viewer, not how they covered it.
		
Click to expand...

But How did they ruin it though ? 

Over 4 million watched last years Open 

They got out bid by Sky who want to have all the main sports on their channel.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 5, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But How did they ruin it though ? 

Over 4 million watched last years Open 

They got out bid by Sky who want to have all the main sports on their channel.
		
Click to expand...

As per your post it's possible 3-4 million casual viewers may or may not view it, some of them may have taken up Golf.

As a licence payer I think the BBC were wrong to give it up a year earlier and not to try and outbid Sky, the amount they spend on Tennis compared to The Open is wrong.


----------



## DRW (Jul 5, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's the 3-4 million casual viewers that the sport has lost that is the issue.
		
Click to expand...

I'm gutted I don't have sky and IIRC BBC gave up the rights a year early but gutted whatever 

I think it is bad for the sport, think about tennis and the public/private members tennis courts, when wimbledon is on it is busier as a result of being on telly.

Got to be a bad news for golf clubs/driving ranges and casual golfers who get encouraged to play due to telly showing golf and also youngsters not perhaps having a go due to it being on telly 

However I am gutted


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 5, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			As per your post it's possible 3-4 million casual viewers may or may not view it, some of them may have taken up Golf.

As a licence payer I think the BBC were wrong to give it up a year earlier and not to try and outbid Sky, the amount they spend on Tennis compared to The Open is wrong.
		
Click to expand...

But for the Tennis they get two whole weeks of coverage 

They get over 10 million alone just for the final - it's one of the most popular events on the Sporting Telly Calendar.

The viewing figures suggest the outlay is right 

Same as what they judge The Open 

There are prob a lot more license payers who would complain if the BBC overpaid for The Open.


----------



## BTatHome (Jul 5, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			We have one Scottish Tennis player with a realistic chance of winning Wimbledon and we suffer endless hours of Tennis coverage for 14 days, sometimes on both BBC 1 and 2 .....
		
Click to expand...

not sure I understand this, Wimbledon is shown for fourteen days because that's the length of the tournament. The Open is shown, and was shown on BBC, for the full 4 days too.



pauldj42 said:



			...we have a number of British Golfers in with a chance of winning, imo, the worlds best Golf tournament and we get highlights for a few hours over 4 days.
		
Click to expand...

again, don't really understand what your saying. BBC showed the live coverage when they could, and now they can only show highlights. Are you suggesting they should do?


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 5, 2016)

I'd imagine The Sky coverage will come across as far more professional and appealing to Golfers than the usual dumbed down BBC coverage we're used to.

I honestly think if a casual viewer was previously looking in, maybe curious about giving golf a try, the sight of Ken Brown rolling balls on greens trying to convince us that Gravity is amazing and floating Rubber ducks down the Swilken Burn...They'd think, Nah I'll give it a swerve.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 5, 2016)

BTatHome said:



			not sure I understand this, Wimbledon is shown for fourteen days because that's the length of the tournament. The Open is shown, and was shown on BBC, for the full 4 days too.

again, don't really understand what your saying. BBC showed the live coverage when they could, and now they can only show highlights. Are you suggesting they should do?
		
Click to expand...

They gave up The Open a year early when they didn't have too.

Not complaining about the standard of the live coverage they showed when they showed it.

In my opinion they have got the priorities wrong, showing a Major event which could inspire British kids should be a priority, Tennis has one player, Golf has many. 

There are approx 3 Million people participating in Tennis in the UK compared to 4 Million who participate in Golf.


----------



## Crow (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm not a casual viewer and I won't be able to watch it live now that it's not on the BBC and I suspect that there will be many more like me who won't pay the Sky dollar who, therefore, will also be missing out on live coverage.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 5, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			They gave up The Open a year early when they didn't have too.

Not complaining about the standard of the live coverage they showed when they showed it.

In my opinion they have got the priorities wrong, showing a Major event which could inspire British kids should be a priority, Tennis has one player, Golf has many. 

There are approx 3 Million people participating in Tennis in the UK compared to 4 Million who participate in Golf.
		
Click to expand...

You can't compare the two events 

Both have different appeals and tennis have quite a big viewing population 

The BBC has to try and cater for all the population - Wimbledon is clearly a big audience for them 

Why should they prioritise an event that has less viewers and is only on for 4 days as opposed to 13/14 for Wimbledon


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 5, 2016)

Same old arguments. 

The only people watching golf on TV are already committed golfers. Broadcast TV is a dead end and future golfers will be found in the on demand streaming and social media networks. So arguing about whether Sky or BBC is better for attracting new players is irrelevant when the entire landscape of media is changing around us.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 5, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You can't compare the two events 

Both have different appeals and tennis have quite a big viewing population 

The BBC has to try and cater for all the population - Wimbledon is clearly a big audience for them 

Why should they prioritise an event that has less viewers and is only on for 4 days as opposed to 13/14 for Wimbledon
		
Click to expand...

Of course I can compare, I'm a licence payer and have a right to an opinion.

To me The Open should have as much or if not more clout than Wimbledon, 

And the BBC have let some people down by giving it up a year early.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 5, 2016)

At least if it gets carried over to the Monday I bet we'll get to see it all.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 5, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Of course I can compare, I'm a licence payer and have a right to an opinion.

To me The Open should have as much or if not more clout than Wimbledon, 

And the BBC have let some people down by giving it up a year early.
		
Click to expand...

Or the R&A let some people down by going for more more money instead of more viewers

It's always easy to target the BBC


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 5, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Or the R&A let some people down by going for more more money instead of more viewers

It's always easy to target the BBC
		
Click to expand...

The target is only the BBC in this case as I am legally obliged to pay for a TV Licence and they had the Golf for years.
Can't really target ITV etc.


----------



## selwood90 (Jul 5, 2016)

Crow said:



			I'm not a casual viewer and I won't be able to watch it live now that it's not on the BBC and I suspect that there will be many more like me who won't pay the Sky dollar who, therefore, will also be missing out on live coverage.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in the same boat. Don't have sky, or the spare income to pay the 60 something quid a month they want for the sports channels. May well get a day pass if they are reasonably priced on 2 of the days and settle for highlights on the first 2.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 5, 2016)

One of the most annoying things about the BBCs Open coverage is that it just didn't progress over recent years, no effort made whatsoever to inject some life into the coverage. Same dull commentators and the usual handful hanging about who've never even played the game to any kind of standard.
Michael Vaughan interviewing Tiger at the Masters? Embarrassing stuff.

Compared to their Wimbledon coverage which is excellent and the amount of Money and effort which is pumped into the Glastonbury coverage it just comes across that it had been low on their list of priorities for some time.

They could of and should of made it work, it's a shame they didn't.

Sky will do a fantastic job, no doubt.


----------



## Jensen (Jul 6, 2016)

selwood90 said:



			I'm in the same boat. Don't have sky, or the spare income to pay the 60 something quid a month they want for the sports channels..
		
Click to expand...

Do what I did and get an android box so you can stream ALL sport and movies free...
I was a loyal Sky customer for 21 years, however the cost in the end became disproportionate in relation to other bills. Sky have become too gready - simple as.
Now I have left they have offered me Â£100 credit and channels for half price. If they offered me this before I left I would have stayed, however the offers to stay were pathetic. It just goes to show how gready they are and if they treated me with some respect they would not have lost my custom.
And before certain others say "so it's ok for me to watch while others pay" well sorry yes if they choose to pay so be it, but at the end of the day Sky should not have tried to rip me off.
Bridges burnt....


----------



## DCB (Jul 6, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			At least if it gets carried over to the Monday I bet we'll get to see it all.
		
Click to expand...

Are you saying the BBC wouldn't show full coverage on a Monday      &#128521;

They managed to fit the tennis in on Sunday didn't they .... &#128521;


BBC lost interest in Golf a long time ago, I think Sky will do a great job this year and will drive forward in future years. If we are relying on one week in the year to keep our sport alive then we're stuffed  already.


----------



## Wilson (Jul 6, 2016)

DCB said:



			Are you saying the BBC wouldn't show full coverage on a Monday      &#128521;

They managed to fit the tennis in on Sunday didn't they .... &#128521;


BBC lost interest in Golf a long time ago, I think Sky will do a great job this year and will drive forward in future years. If we are relying on one week in the year to keep our sport alive then we're stuffed  already.
		
Click to expand...

This post sums it up perfectly for me.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 6, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The coverage itself will be superb - the adverts , Monty , Roe and Radar will be the annoyances - if they give prominent roles to Howell ( unless he is playing ) and Dougherty then the commentary will be good.

They will throw every bit of technology at it and for a golf lover it will be great 

It's the 3-4 million casual viewers that the sport has lost that is the issue.
		
Click to expand...

Howler has qualified, not sure how or where.

I think he will make an excellent lead commentator in years to come.


----------



## mikeb4 (Jul 6, 2016)

BrianM said:



			Sky will not hold back in my opinion, the coverage will be excellent, bar the adverts.
Only time will tell if it's a good thing, I enjoyed the bbc as well.
		
Click to expand...

SKY coverage will be excellent so much better than the out dated bbc


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 6, 2016)

DCB said:



			Are you saying the BBC wouldn't show full coverage on a Monday      &#128521;

They managed to fit the tennis in on Sunday didn't they .... &#128521;


BBC lost interest in Golf a long time ago, I think Sky will do a great job this year and will drive forward in future years. If we are relying on one week in the year to keep our sport alive then we're stuffed  already.
		
Click to expand...

In fairness they don't have top programmes like cash in the attic or bargain hunters to reschedule on a Sunday....


----------



## rksquire (Jul 6, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			Same old arguments. 

The only people watching golf on TV are already committed golfers. Broadcast TV is a dead end and future golfers will be found in the on demand streaming and social media networks. So arguing about whether Sky or BBC is better for attracting new players is irrelevant when the entire landscape of media is changing around us.
		
Click to expand...

My Mum tuned in for Rory winning 2 years ago, no chance of her picking up the clubs, so there's no doubt depending on what way it goes the viewing figures can dramatically increase on the BBC but it won't translate to people picking up the sport. 

Good point re: Streaming and on-demand, this is the present and the future of young peoples consumption.  I've no issue with Sky having it - they wanted it.  It's the same as tennis - I will watch some of Wimbledon but have no intention of taking it up.  Same as rugby, formula 1, pro-kabaddi etc.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 6, 2016)

rksquire said:



			My Mum tuned in for Rory winning 2 years ago, no chance of her picking up the clubs, so there's no doubt depending on what way it goes the viewing figures can dramatically increase on the BBC but it won't translate to people picking up the sport. 

Good point re: Streaming and on-demand, this is the present and the future of young peoples consumption.  I've no issue with Sky having it - they wanted it.  It's the same as tennis - I will watch some of Wimbledon but have no intention of taking it up.  Same as rugby, formula 1, pro-kabaddi etc.
		
Click to expand...

Shame. I was hoping for a GM kabbadi team soon


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 6, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Or the R&A let some people down by going for more more money instead of more viewers

It's always easy to target the BBC
		
Click to expand...

I Think Mike H mentioned some time ago BBC didn't bid for it at all , & then gave it up a yr early .. ( I could be wrong tho )


----------



## MikeH (Jul 6, 2016)

bladeplayer said:



			I Think Mike H mentioned some time ago BBC didn't bid for it at all , & then gave it up a yr early .. ( I could be wrong tho )
		
Click to expand...

you remembered pretty nearly correctly William

bidding for the live rights from 2017 went like this...
first round bids... BBC did bid but went in very low (small increase on current figure), sky went in very high (they bid well over the odds). In subsequent discussions it soon became very clear BBC didn't want live rights only highlights
Feb 2015 R&A announced sky had won live rights from 2017
In June 2015 the BBC denied reports they wanted to end their live coverage a year early
In September 2015 BBC asked to be released a year early from their contract. sky were asked by the R&A if they would broadcast from 2016 - they took the opportunity


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jul 6, 2016)

Think both sides are right here tbh. Sky will put more effort in and produce a better live broadcast, because as many have said this wasn't a priority for the BBC.

But for many, me included, this means they just won't see it without resorting to illegal streams and I know you disagree Mike but I think that has to be bad for the game. 

Illegal streams is what I plan to do, anyway, for me it's the hurdle of giving money to Murdoch that is insurmountable. If BT had won the rights I'd probably be coughing up for the subscription.


----------



## selwood90 (Jul 7, 2016)

So do BBC have the usual highlights? Sky pass looks reasonable, so will get one of those for the last 2 days I think


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 7, 2016)

Positives about the coverage going to Sky ......   no more Mark James, Hazel Irvine and Peter Alliss ........      the prosecution rests your Honour.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 7, 2016)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Positives about the coverage going to Sky ......   no more Mark James, Hazel Irvine and Peter Alliss ........      the prosecution rests your Honour.
		
Click to expand...

You can add Mr Cotter to that list. Abysmal


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 7, 2016)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Positives about the coverage going to Sky ......   no more Mark James, Hazel Irvine and Peter Alliss ........      the prosecution rests your Honour.
		
Click to expand...

And some will see that as a negative and you are now faced with - Monty , Roe , Critcthley , Livingstone who some feel are shocking


----------



## Captainron (Jul 7, 2016)

Here's an original thought.

How about we all actually wait and see how things go with Sky before we firm an opinion on how Sky handle the Open? 

I fully expect a proper dissection to begin after close of play on the Thursday after we are all armed with actual facts.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 7, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Or the R&A let some people down by going for more more money instead of more viewers

It's always easy to target the BBC
		
Click to expand...

In order to grow the game the R&A need cash so of course they will go for that option. Not sure they will be overly concerned with viewing figures in the UK when it'll still be shown globally


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 7, 2016)

I have Sky but don't subscribe to Sky Sports.

According to 'she who knows' I can buy a weekly package from Now TV for Â£10.99 to cover all Sky sports channels.
Sounds like a no brainer.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 7, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Or the R&A let some people down by going for more more money instead of more viewers

It's always easy to target the BBC
		
Click to expand...




pauldj42 said:



			The target is only the BBC in this case as I am legally obliged to pay for a TV Licence and they had the Golf for years.
Can't really target ITV etc.
		
Click to expand...

Game, set & match pauljd42. :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 7, 2016)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Positives about the coverage going to Sky ......   no more Mark James, Hazel Irvine and Peter Alliss ........      the prosecution rests your Honour.
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			You can add Mr Cotter to that list. Abysmal
		
Click to expand...

And remove Alliss from it; whatever Sky do & however well they do it, there will be no-one on that team that realises that good golf doesn't need talking about like Peter Alliss did, and consequently my enjoyment of it will be diminished.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 7, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			And remove Alliss from it; whatever Sky do & however well they do it, there will be no-one on that team that realises that good golf doesn't need talking about like Peter Alliss did, and consequently my enjoyment of it will be diminished.
		
Click to expand...

Alliss went from doddery to surreal in the last couple of years.
I was starting to quite like the surreal version. Trouble was, wondering what load of hogwash he would come out with next sort of distracted me from the golf.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 7, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			And remove Alliss from it; whatever Sky do & however well they do it, there will be no-one on that team that realises that good golf doesn't need talking about like Peter Alliss did, and consequently my enjoyment of it will be diminished.
		
Click to expand...

Horrible sexist dinosaur, he and his ilk have had their day, thankfully.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 12, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Alliss went from doddery to surreal in the last couple of years.
I was starting to quite like the surreal version. Trouble was, wondering what load of hogwash he would come out with next sort of distracted me from the golf.
		
Click to expand...

Instead of which we now have Robert Lee telling us "Monty can really golf his golf ball".  God help us.


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 12, 2016)

I think the Sky coverage so far have been immense and the live coverage hasn't even started yet.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 13, 2016)

I was watching the SKY coverage last night - the player zone, or whatever they call it, thought it was good viewing. Enjoyed seeing the various pro's come in, chat about shot making, and the course, answering questions from fans etc. Was entertaining and interesting, I'm liking Andy Sullivan more and more each time I see him. Was going to start a thread this morning until I saw this one. Nice to see Di Dougherty back on the screen, didn't see Sarah Stirk anywhere though...... Could Nick and Di become the Richard and Judy of Golf coverage?

Haven't read back through all the pages, not sure if anyone has mentioned this, but just seen that SKY will broadcast the entire day 1 for free on SKY1 (http://www.telegraph.co.uk/golf/201...n-the-first-day-of-the-open-championship-for/)

Looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## mikeb4 (Jul 13, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			I think the Sky coverage so far have been immense and the live coverage hasn't even started yet.
		
Click to expand...

totally agree


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 13, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			I think the Sky coverage so far have been immense and the live coverage hasn't even started yet.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 13, 2016)

mikeb4 said:



			totally agree
		
Click to expand...

Watching it and to be quite frank if it carries on like this, BBC will never get it back.
it is excellent


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Jul 13, 2016)

Full marks to Sky so far. They've invested (not inconsiderable sums I bet) wisely in a good team and facilities and the coverage is interesting, informative and relaxed. I was a die-hard fan of the Beeb's efforts but it seems a dim and distant memory if I'm being honest.


----------



## adiemel (Jul 13, 2016)

Alarm is set for 6am for tomorrow morning so I can be ready for first tee shots. Holiday booked to watch the whole tournament.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 13, 2016)

Another thumbs up for the coverage, miles ahead of the Beeb. Great half hour programme with Tom Watson last night around 8.30. It was Watson giving a monologue regarding the rise of his career, his Open wins and points in his career that changed his thinking and helped him progress. He spoke wonderfully well, hugely respectful of Nicklaus in particular but also Trevino. Any young golfer would learn something from listening to him speak. Recommended.


----------



## LCW (Jul 13, 2016)

Got to admit I am not the biggest fan of Sky but completely agree with the sentiments that its been quality viewing thus far.  Is so good that even Monty isnt as annoying as usual and Wayne Riley screaming into the mic in his course walk through raised a slight smile 

Hope they keep this consistency up for the actual event.

P.S Also really looking forward to the postage stamp coverage with the camera on the wire and in the bunkers.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 13, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Another thumbs up for the coverage, miles ahead of the Beeb. Great half hour programme with Tom Watson last night around 8.30. It was Watson giving a monologue regarding the rise of his career, his Open wins and points in his career that changed his thinking and helped him progress. He spoke wonderfully well, hugely respectful of Nicklaus in particular but also Trevino. Any young golfer would learn something from listening to him speak. Recommended.
		
Click to expand...

It was on the big screen at Troon on Monday whilst I was having lunch
Brilliant piece. Even my 10 year old grandson stopped playing on the big cushions to watch.:lol:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 13, 2016)

Doon - Made better by there being no interviewer visible. Just a monologue. Great stuff.


----------



## Mike07 (Jul 13, 2016)

Sky is already a million times better than the BBC. So glad Sky have this now.

How good is the score zone, or whatever they call it, on the range. Interview with some players and ask them to hit shots tracked. love it...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 13, 2016)

I have enjoyed some bits but it's mainly the interaction with the players which is very good - they are certainly repeating it to death - think the same program is on about 7 times a day.

Really impressed with Claude Harmon and hopefully he is involved all the way through


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 13, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Doon - Made better by there being no interviewer visible. Just a monologue. Great stuff.
		
Click to expand...

It's a series that focusses on one champion each time. The only other one I've seen was the Greg Norman one and it was good too.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 13, 2016)

The Official films from previous Opens have been superb.
Paul Lawries win in 99 at Carnoustie is my favourite, just keep watching it and expecting a different ending&#128515;
The duel in the sun from Troon in 77 between Watson and Nicklaus is also quality, the golf on the 18th is out of this world.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 13, 2016)

FD - Thanks for that. I will look out for the others.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 13, 2016)

Live practice round from 14:00hrs.
Sky's coverage has been nothing short of brilliant, they've thrown everything at it.


----------



## BTatHome (Jul 13, 2016)

need_my_wedge said:



			Haven't read back through all the pages, not sure if anyone has mentioned this, but just seen that SKY will broadcast the entire day 1 for free on SKY1 .
		
Click to expand...

Quite funny, I started this thread to point out this exact reason 


BTW. I really don't care whether the sky coverage is good, or bad, the only reason for me not liking that sky sports have it is the huge potential for people to watch it. No matter whether you can buy the coverage for a tenner, or whatever the amount via nowtv, the fact is that the millions of bbc viewers will not equate to anything like that figure on Sky and that's a huge shame.


----------



## steveo77 (Jul 13, 2016)

it really does not matter how good SKY's coverage is - hardly anyone other than a golfing fanatic will be watching it!!

the importance of the Open is to draw in the casual viewer and then hope that they start following the sport.
this was how I got into the sport back in the 1980s. I saw Sandy Lyle win at Sandwich in 1985 and from then on those 4 days in July were a must watch. if it was not on free to air I would not have been interested.

I am currently sat in an office where the sporting talk for the past month has been dominated by football and tennis (because they are the sports most easily accessible to everyone) Hardly anyone is even aware that the Open starts tomorrow. Those that say they have SKY sports say they will be watching the Test match from Lords anyway. In fact on what is another huge sporting weekend it is quite sad that there will be less people watching the Test Match and the Open and far more watching a Davis Cup tennis tie between Serbia and GB on the BBC.

I have got a NOW tv package for the week which I am going to watch on my laptop but it hardly feels the same, and knowing that most of the general public will not be watching in any case diminishes the event in my eyes.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jul 13, 2016)

Does anyone know a good VPN I can use to watch Sky online from the Netherlands? previously just used the free Hola one but it seems companies have wisened up re this


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 13, 2016)

steveo77 said:



			it really does not matter how good SKY's coverage is - hardly anyone other than a golfing fanatic will be watching it!!

the importance of the Open is to draw in the casual viewer and then hope that they start following the sport.
this was how I got into the sport back in the 1980s. I saw Sandy Lyle win at Sandwich in 1985 and from then on those 4 days in July were a must watch. if it was not on free to air I would not have been interested.

I am currently sat in an office where the sporting talk for the past month has been dominated by football and tennis (because they are the sports most easily accessible to everyone) Hardly anyone is even aware that the Open starts tomorrow. Those that say they have SKY sports say they will be watching the Test match from Lords anyway. In fact on what is another huge sporting weekend it is quite sad that there will be less people watching the Test Match and the Open and far more watching a Davis Cup tennis tie between Serbia and GB on the BBC.

I have got a NOW tv package for the week which I am going to watch on my laptop but it hardly feels the same, and knowing that most of the general public will not be watching in any case diminishes the event in my eyes.
		
Click to expand...

sorry, I know the euros have just been on. But for the other two years between a World Cup. How much footy is on tv? We get whole summers off and people obsess, the odd fa cup game. But if you want live its sky or go to a game. 

People led who want to play sports or view them will. Yes a few may see it on to and take it up. But I got I to sports because my dad and uncles got me into it, as my children will be the same. 

Soorts dimishimg (if they are at all) are because kids these days play on their computers, and don't want to play sport. Not because they don't have access to it.


----------



## steveo77 (Jul 13, 2016)

but most children wont be able to see the golf this week - yes I know there are terrestrial highlights but the excitement of sport is that it is "live"

the BBC (irrespective of their amateurish commentating team) provided live coverage on the BBC for 10 hours a day, available to a potential audience of millions. this has now been lost and golf will realise what it has lost in the coming years.


----------



## Matty6 (Jul 13, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			I think the Sky coverage so far have been immense and the live coverage hasn't even started yet.
		
Click to expand...

Cant argue with that. Streets ahead of what the beeb normally churn out. I hope Sky keep up with this level of programming over the coming years. Top notch so far!


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 13, 2016)

steveo77 said:



			but most children wont be able to see the golf this week - yes I know there are terrestrial highlights but the excitement of sport is that it is "live"

the BBC (irrespective of their amateurish commentating team) provided live coverage on the BBC for 10 hours a day, available to a potential audience of millions. this has now been lost and golf will realise what it has lost in the coming years.
		
Click to expand...

But, I believe, numbers have been decreasing whilst it's been broadcast on the BBC? 

R&A spending some of the extra money exposing kids to golf through schools would have a far better and bigger impact than kids watching Ken Brown float rubber ducks down the Swilken Burn IMO.


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 13, 2016)

I havent watched anything yet but i've seen how much Sky are doing and I think its now clear there can be no argument that The open is is in the right place. 

People keep saying about the lack of exposure, but IMO its better to have a small amount of people seeing coverage shown by experts (this includes Sky Sports News which is free to view) than it is for them to hear Peter Alliss dribbling on about how things were better in the 70's and how much he loves courses on the Surrey belt. 

Poor coverage risks putting people off, regardless of how large the audience. Sky are doing all they can to make golf Modern.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 13, 2016)

Can't really add more than what people have already said, but the coverage so far has been incredible! Wife is out at Netball tonight so will have 2 hours of coverage to watch in peace, then she's away saturday afternoon until Monday, so other than walking the dog, I'll be sat at home fixated on the golf. Let's hope Monty makes the cut so we don't have him in the commentary box. :whoo:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 13, 2016)

steveo77 said:



			but most children wont be able to see the golf this week - yes I know there are terrestrial highlights but the excitement of sport is that it is "live"

the BBC (irrespective of their amateurish commentating team) provided live coverage on the BBC for 10 hours a day, available to a potential audience of millions. this has now been lost and golf will realise what it has lost in the coming years.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but I disagree. The BBC may have shown it for ten hours but their coverage was so outdated as were the commentary team and I would argue that even having it on free to view isn't enough to grab the casual golfer. Plenty of ways to watch the Sky coverage these days, including I believe on free day of coverage. They are innovative and their build up is certainly the way forward and far more engaging, including getting kids involved over by the range asking questions to their heroes. Ultimately, in the same way as tennis after Wimbledon, unless the grass roots and the Golf Foundation, and similar organisations, clubs and driving ranges get their act together and start getting kids involved and access to courses and equipment, no amount of TV coverage will get them interested.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 13, 2016)

After listening to Tony Jacklin for a couple of minutes I'm starting to think Monty is interesting.

Genius move by Sky.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 13, 2016)

Region3 said:



			After listening to Tony Jacklin for a couple of minutes I'm starting to think Monty is interesting.

Genius move by Sky.
		
Click to expand...

Haha!! So doddery.


----------



## the smiling assassin (Jul 14, 2016)

I turned down the opportunity to attend and won't be watching. The R&A, and to a greater extent the BBC, and to a greater extent still, this Tory government, have robbed us all of a particularly wonderful privilege which I am glad I was able to have taken for granted - one which introduced me to this great game. I am sad for the unquantifiable number of people who will never find golf, because for this shortsighted shameful travesty.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 14, 2016)

the smiling assassin said:



			I turned down the opportunity to attend and won't be watching. The R&A, and to a greater extent the BBC, and to a greater extent still, this Tory government, have robbed us all of a particularly wonderful privilege which I am glad I was able to have taken for granted - one which introduced me to this great game. I am sad for the unquantifiable number of people who will never find golf, because for this shortsighted shameful travesty.
		
Click to expand...

This is a wind up right?


----------



## GB72 (Jul 14, 2016)

Has not been live cricket on terrestrial TV for years. Has not stopped the number of people at my local cricket club increasing year on year. There is very little live football or rugby on free to air TV either but people keep wanting to play.

Kids are not the problem, there are loads of kids at golf clubs at weekends. The shortage is 20-40 year olds and there are so many other things keeping them away from golf that not being able to see 4 days of golf on the BBC is going to make so little difference. And let's face it, if you are not a golfer, 4 days of golf is not exactly thrilling viewing until the last couple of hours


----------



## Slab (Jul 14, 2016)

Not a great start 20 minutes in and already missed 2nd group tee'ing off the 1st and 2 of the three 1st group tee shots missed on the 2nd, all while cameras were on the studio pundits or weather report!

Why not have camera on players with audio from studio?


----------



## Imurg (Jul 14, 2016)

Is there no golf going on..?
Surely they've been doing all this build up all week..?


----------



## super hans (Jul 14, 2016)

this is absolute torture to watch - i think its been about 17 minutes since we last saw a shot.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 14, 2016)

There's no Peter Allis and Sarah Stick has some leather jeans and killer high heels on. I'm liking it. But I'm shallow like that.


----------



## Fish (Jul 14, 2016)

As I have a NowTV box it's only Â£10.99 for a weeks Sky Sports pass, well worth it for |The Open


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 14, 2016)

super hans said:



			this is absolute torture to watch - i think its been about 17 minutes since we last saw a shot.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah like the BBC would have been so focused on shots when they could have run features like floating ducks down the Swilcan Burn or Alliss making sexist comments about old ladies sitting knitting whilst looking at the sea.

The Sky coverage is light years ahead of anything the BBC have or could have done.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 14, 2016)

Difference is that the BBC wouldn't have wasted n hours coverage like Sky did. That first hour was worthless.


----------



## steveo77 (Jul 14, 2016)

super hans said:



			this is absolute torture to watch - i think its been about 17 minutes since we last saw a shot.
		
Click to expand...

haha I thought there would be a backlash against the SKY coverage
be careful what you wish for hey?


----------



## steveo77 (Jul 14, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			This is a wind up right?
		
Click to expand...

why would that post have been a wind up? Its a totally accurate post about what has happened.


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 14, 2016)

steveo77 said:



			why would that post have been a wind up? Its a totally accurate post about what has happened.
		
Click to expand...

Thats right, blame the tories for the golf moving to Sky..... 4 posts, so far steveo, and all of them are trash. 

People can moan all they like about the cost etc, but Boxing is Â£16 to watch for a few hours, and people are paying it, and the sport is growing quickly. 

Peter Allis and Ken Brown are not going to get people to play golf. Nick Dougherty, Ian Poulter and others will. 

I just dont see how it can be argued. its Â£10 for a week if you dont have it normally, absolute pittance for what you get.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 14, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Thats right, blame the tories for the golf moving to Sky..... 4 posts, so far steveo, and all of them are trash. 

People can moan all they like about the cost etc, but Boxing is Â£16 to watch for a few hours, and people are paying it, and the sport is growing quickly.
		
Click to expand...

Which sport is growing quickly ? Boxing ? I would be surprised to see any link between pay per view and increased participation and Golf isn't growing quickly 




			Peter Allis and Ken Brown are not going to get people to play golf. Nick Dougherty, Ian Poulter and others will.
		
Click to expand...

I don't see how commentators can be used for growing the game - some will switch off because of sky commentators and some will switch off because of the BBC ones - think that will balance itself out 



			I just dont see how it can be argued. its Â£10 for a week if you dont have it normally, absolute pittance for what you get.
		
Click to expand...

It's not just Â£10 a week though - if using Now Tv you need the box and you need Internet that's good enough to make it worth while or you have Sky which for the normally packages is around Â£60-70 a month now and that all adds up for some people 

At the end of the day less people now watch the Open - ( even the Event itself is struggling to sell out all the hospititaly etc ) for me that's not a good thing - a reduction is viewing public is never good for any sport

Sky have done well with their run up programs even if overkill on the repeats but the main action is normal sky - dominated by studio talk , gadgets , adverts and because they can't advertise as much they have adverts for their own coverage - it's more focus on "look how well we can cover the sport " - instead of showing the actual golf - it's US style broadcasting 

I just want to watch the guys hit the ball - that's all IMO they should concentrate on


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 14, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Difference is that the BBC wouldn't have wasted n hours coverage like Sky did. That first hour was worthless.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder whether the R&A have had a say in this? The same way that it happens with the US coverage - they have to limit the live coverage before a certain time. They certainly showed quite a few shots from 6:30-6:45 when I watched it earlier this morning..It's been solid coverage since about 9:30am, which is hours before the BBC coverage would have even started, so I can't really worry too much about it.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 14, 2016)

Separate point, but is Boxing growing quickly? Boxing has lost all of its high profile draws and is on its arse. With WME-IMG buying the UFC, expect MMA to boom in the next 10 years.



Liverpoolphil said:



			It's not just Â£10 a week though - if using Now Tv you need the box and you need Internet that's good enough to make it worth while or you have Sky which for the normally packages is around Â£60-70 a month now and that all adds up for some people
		
Click to expand...

It is Â£10 a week. You don't need a Now TV box. You can download the app on basically any device and make an account. I'm watching using the free Now TV pass on my iPhone right now, made an account this morning.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 14, 2016)

Watching online at work at the moment - feed keeps going into spinning mode and freezing every few minutes, anyone else having similar issues?


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 14, 2016)

Nope. Has worked absolutely perfectly all morning for me, zero buffering and been very impressed with the quality!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Worked out pretty good , i recorded it on my Tivo box from the start, now watching it at my leisure. Fast forwarding adverts. Please don't tell me up to date scores :smirk:.

C'mon Monty , i got a fiver e/w @ 250/1 , also a fiver e/w on Furyk @ 80/1 , paying 1/4 odds for the first 6 places :whoo:


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 14, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			At the end of the day less people now watch the Open - ( even the Event itself is struggling to sell out all the hospititaly etc ) for me that's not a good thing - a reduction is viewing public is never good for any sport
		
Click to expand...

It's 2016. Kids aren't sat around with 4 options on what to watch and 'stumble' across golf on BBC2 and then decide to play. It's naive thinking that The Open on BBC would increase participation simply because its always been there, especially with out of touch commentators and a lack of investment in their coverage, showing no innovation year or year. 

In reality, far more people will be exposed to The Open due to the way people consume media now. If someone gets an outrageous hole in one or plays a 'trick' shot to get out of a bunker, far, far more people will see it due to viral nature of social media then 10 years ago if it was just shown live on BBC. Looking at just the viewing figures for BBC and comparing them to Sky is a 20 year old benchmark. Look at the way people consume music now - if you compared radio listeners and CD buyers in key demographics from 10 years ago to today you would conclude it's bad for music, when in reality it's more popular than ever, just consumed in a different way.

As for the hospitality comment - its location, location, location. Possibly the toughest course to attract sponsorship on the rota. Comparable to cricket - The Oval sells hospitality out 10 years in advance through debenture sponsorship schemes whilst the northern grounds are scratching around desperately.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 14, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			It's 2016. Kids aren't sat around with 4 options on what to watch and 'stumble' across golf on BBC2 and then decide to play. It's naive thinking that The Open on BBC would increase participation simply because its always been there, especially with out of touch commentators and a lack of investment in their coverage, showing no innovation year or year. 

In reality, far more people will be exposed to The Open due to the way people consume media now. If someone gets an outrageous hole in one or plays a 'trick' shot to get out of a bunker, far, far more people will see it due to viral nature of social media then 10 years ago if it was just shown live on BBC. Looking at just the viewing figures for BBC and comparing them to Sky is a 20 year old benchmark. Look at the way people consume music now - if you compared radio listeners and CD buyers in key demographics from 10 years ago to today you would conclude it's bad for music, when in reality it's more popular than ever, just consumed in a different way.

As for the hospitality comment - its location, location, location. Possibly the toughest course to attract sponsorship on the rota. Comparable to cricket - The Oval sells hospitality out 10 years in advance through debenture sponsorship schemes whilst the northern grounds are scratching around desperately.
		
Click to expand...

Kids can only stumble across golf if their parents have a sky subscription - it's as simple as that , if you want to watch the biggest golf comp on the calender you now pay a subscription of some sort - how many "non golf" fans are going to pay to watch it ? 

Which ever way it is dressed up the golf is now being shown in less people's houses in this country - it doesn't matter who commentates or what shot tracers are used, 

For me the less people spectating a sport is not a good thing , that to me won't help encourage anyone to take up the sport


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jul 14, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Kids can only stumble across golf if their parents have a sky subscription - it's as simple as that , if you want to watch the biggest golf comp on the calender you now pay a subscription of some sort - how many "non golf" fans are going to pay to watch it ? 

Which ever way it is dressed up the golf is now being shown in less people's houses in this country - it doesn't matter who commentates or what shot tracers are used, 

For me the less people spectating a sport is not a good thing , that to me won't help encourage anyone to take up the sport
		
Click to expand...

Although fewer people have sky than have access to the BBC, I think the buzz that Sky create around events does more to promote the game than the BBC's old fashioned approach to covering the competition.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 14, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Kids can only stumble across golf if their parents have a sky subscription - it's as simple as that ,
		
Click to expand...

Not really Phil,most kids these days are pretty handy on computers & this may shock you but they'll think nothing of streaming &#128561;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 14, 2016)

Canary_Yellow said:



			Although fewer people have sky than have access to the BBC, I think the buzz that Sky create around events does more to promote the game than the BBC's old fashioned approach to covering the competition.
		
Click to expand...

But again that buzz is created where ? On Sky again - so unless you are a subscriber and the majority aren't you don't see or feel that "buzz" 

Let's be honest - Sky want the monopoly on sports - that monopoly enables them to gain more subscriptions which gives them more profit - they are a profit making orginisation and that will be their main goal. Even when it's "free for a day" it's still just to people with a paid subscription who can see it. 

I have sky because I want to watch the sports and sports fans have to get Sky - they have done great things by bringing more sport into people's houses but I would be very dubious on if they have actual helped grow sport as a whole - sports participation on the whole I understand has been steadily declining over the last two decades - sport on terrestrial telly is a rare occasion now and it's a shame to see.


----------



## thesheriff (Jul 14, 2016)

Darn, Sky coverage looks amazing, but I don't have HD which is the only negative compared to BBC.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jul 14, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But again that buzz is created where ? On Sky again - so unless you are a subscriber and the majority aren't you don't see or feel that "buzz" 

Let's be honest - Sky want the monopoly on sports - that monopoly enables them to gain more subscriptions which gives them more profit - they are a profit making orginisation and that will be their main goal. Even when it's "free for a day" it's still just to people with a paid subscription who can see it. 

I have sky because I want to watch the sports and sports fans have to get Sky - they have done great things by bringing more sport into people's houses but I would be very dubious on if they have actual helped grow sport as a whole - sports participation on the whole I understand has been steadily declining over the last two decades - sport on terrestrial telly is a rare occasion now and it's a shame to see.
		
Click to expand...

The buzz isn't just on Sky. If Sky promoting the open gets people talking about it in everyday life, i.e. in the office, at school then it has worked as the colleagues / school mates etc are more likely to to be interested when they get home. Sky aren't relying necessarily on people directly watching their promotion to generate interest and excitement around the event.  

Also, it's ridiculous to suggest (and I'm not sure that you are) that the reduction in the number of playing sport is down to sport not being on terrestrial television without a detailed study to back that up. Take a look at modern society and the role that technology plays and it's clear that there are a lot of factors far more significant than terrestrial v subscription TV! How does anyone know (without studying it) whether Sky's coverage has resulted in numbers falling by less than they otherwise would have done?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 14, 2016)

Canary_Yellow said:



			The buzz isn't just on Sky. If Sky promoting the open gets people talking about it in everyday life, i.e. in the office, at school then it has worked as the colleagues / school mates etc are more likely to to be interested when they get home. Sky aren't relying necessarily on people directly watching their promotion to generate interest and excitement around the event.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't heard one single person talk about The Open in the office - normally do a sweepstake but nothing this year - all the talk has been about Wimbledon and the Euro's - where is all the promotion ? It's on Sky itself. How exactly are Sky creating a buzz and promoting the Open beyond adverts on Sky ? Haven't seen anything in the club , no posters , nothing on billboards , nothing on radio - just had the sports update on Heart and they didn't even mention the Golf - how has interest been generated by Sky ?




			Also, it's ridiculous to suggest (and I'm not sure that you are) that the reduction in the number of playing sport is down to sport not being on terrestrial television without a detailed study to back that up. Take a look at modern society and the role that technology plays and it's clear that there are a lot of factors far more significant than terrestrial v subscription TV! How does anyone know (without studying it) whether Sky's coverage has resulted in numbers falling by less than they otherwise would have done?
		
Click to expand...

I know that reduction in sports participation is based on a number of things but IMO it would include the lack of broadcasting of sport on terrestrial television


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jul 14, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I haven't heard one single person talk about The Open in the office - normally do a sweepstake but nothing this year - all the talk has been about Wimbledon and the Euro's - where is all the promotion ? It's on Sky itself. How exactly are Sky creating a buzz and promoting the Open beyond adverts on Sky ? Haven't seen anything in the club , no posters , nothing on billboards , nothing on radio - just had the sports update on Heart and they didn't even mention the Golf - how has interest been generated by Sky ?



*I know that reduction in sports participation is based on a number of things but IMO it would include the lack of broadcasting of sport on terrestrial television*

Click to expand...

I agree that any study on the topic of participation would have to include this subject, but I have no information to suggest whether the impact is positive, negative or irrelevant and it doesn't sound like you do either. 

I don't really disagree with your comments at the top of your post, I haven't noticed any additional discussion of the Open either, but I don't think we're in the impressionable categories that are being targeted by Sky and our experiences only amount to a miniscule sample which is far too small to draw any meaningful conclusion from.


----------



## DRW (Jul 14, 2016)

I agreed with Phil, less people aware of it and watching it.

My auntie has never played the sport, does not have sky but always watched golf on telly and used to mention it to me.My mum/dad the same, and we get them spending some of their money on pitch/putt courses or par 3 course around this time. So this normally brings income to Golf.

I would never even taken up golf, without it being on telly (I started late 20s), I don't have sky and asked a couple of clients to take me to the driving range, as golf was on telly. I don't have sky either. If it was not on telly I wouldn't be looking it up on the internet  as I wouldn't have really been aware of it and therefore would never have been playing it.


Also when you think about it, without telly coverage, my son and my wife would not have been 'forced' to play golf. That's brought a lot of money to golf.

I organise two golf days a year for clients, without telly introducing me to it, then that money would not be spent in golf. Probably at least 50% of people who come of my days only play on those days.


Normally clients mention the open to me as some know I play, but I cant remember one person mentioning it to me, not even mum/dad or clients who are friends. I haven't seen any adverts for it and actually had to think if it was this week or next week and just find a link to skysports following one group :- http://www.skysports.com/golf/the-open/news/14866/10500790/the-open-live-streams-from-royal-troon


 I actually think its silly to suggest the more telly coverage does not help to bring more people into golf, whether talking about it or playing it.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 14, 2016)

Whilst I think it's a shame that the bbc gave up, if golf as a whole or even sport for that matter. Relies on people seeing it on to to participate then what got people playing it before tv? 

Lets be honest, most families with a family member interested in sky have it. If they don't, I'd argue it's more because they can't afford it than in protest. It that's the case, then with the greatest respect I'm not sure golf is the sport that is going to be most welcoming. 

Hiw is many sorts can be played for considerable less outlay?


----------



## DRW (Jul 14, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Whilst I think it's a shame that the bbc gave up, if golf as a whole or even sport for that matter. Relies on people seeing it on to to participate then what got people playing it before tv? 

Lets be honest, most families with a family member interested in sky have it. If they don't, I'd argue it's more because they can't afford it than in protest. It that's the case, then with the greatest respect I'm not sure golf is the sport that is going to be most welcoming. 

Hiw is many sorts can be played for considerable less outlay?
		
Click to expand...

Before telly, sports were played at school(a lot being team games) or as part of the local custom. Upto this era Golf was very limited and a elitist sport for the very well off mainly...

Telly has been around for decades now and help certain sports grow a lot, especially ones that aren't played at school. Think of what Palmer and Woods done for the sport with the aid of telly, without telly they would have be just another person playing golf that no one would have known about and I would be bold and say Woods probably would not have been playing it if he had been born 50 years prior. But thankfully life has moved on and telly is around and so is the internet.


I do not have Sky, I can afford it. Its not out of protest or cant afford it but because it kind of really just a waste of money. There are many reasons why someone may not have Sky, not just those.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 14, 2016)

When it was on the BBC,  they showed some golf while I was at work. When I got home, there was no golf, as it was then prime time for homes under the hammer. Later, after bed time, or midnight as it's known, they would put on a highlights programme. Wow, thanks. 
Now, live coverage is on Sky. It's still on while I'm at work. Coverage will run to the end of play today, and I will get the option of watching the highlights on the BBC,  at a sensible viewing time.

I see this as an improvement.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 14, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			When it was on the BBC,  they showed some golf while I was at work. When I got home, there was no golf, as it was then prime time for homes under the hammer. Later, after bed time, or midnight as it's known, they would put on a highlights programme. Wow, thanks. 
Now, live coverage is on Sky. It's still on while I'm at work. Coverage will run to the end of play today, and I will get the option of watching the highlights on the BBC,  at a sensible viewing time.

I see this as an improvement.
		
Click to expand...

BBC showed the live coverage until the end of play on all four days - it was still on when I get in from work at 6ish on BBC2 until around 8:30 ish and then it watched highlights on the red button or the website of what I missed during the day

You will actually see more during the BBC highlights I reckon - the Sky coverage is full of adverts , skycart and even just had Gary Player in the shot zone thing al whilst live golf is going on - it all seems more about them showing off as opposed to showing the actual golf !!


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 14, 2016)

Highlights on the red button are useless to me. It's always in fuzzy vision, not HD.  On a 50 inch telly, fuzzy is rubbish, and not worth watching.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 14, 2016)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Before telly, sports were played at school(a lot being team games) or as part of the local custom. Upto this era Golf was very limited and a elitist sport for the very well off mainly...

Telly has been around for decades now and help certain sports grow a lot, especially ones that aren't played at school. Think of what Palmer and Woods done for the sport with the aid of telly, without telly they would have be just another person playing golf that no one would have known about and I would be bold and say Woods probably would not have been playing it if he had been born 50 years prior. But thankfully life has moved on and telly is around and so is the internet.


I do not have Sky, I can afford it. Its not out of protest or cant afford it but because it kind of really just a waste of money. There are many reasons why someone may not have Sky, not just those.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't have sky or videotron as a kid either. In fact I think one of my circles of friends did. Yet we all still played sports. I think the lack of participation is more down to kids having interests. 

I was behind a bus the other day that advertises is has wifi and usb charging points. Games have taken a mass step forward. 20 years ago I loved my megadrive but would still prefer sports. Today I fear more would rather the games console. 

I I think it's generation thing. And something that I think would have occurred without sky. 

I have always played tennis all year round and yet it always gets noticeably busy during Wimbledon and then settles again. Having one golf event on tv a year doesn't imo mean any more kids will or won't play golf. Talk about it and watch it, maybe. But play it. Not so much.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 14, 2016)

I am a massive fan of sky sports. I don't mind paying to enjoy the wide variety of decent coverage.

People are moaning about the cost per month. Compare this with a day ticket to the Open and you'll get 2 months Sky sports for 1 day of being there on the championship days! Plus you don't have to pay Â£6 for a pint and Â£8 for fish and chips. 

Suck it up and get your wallets out


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm watching the golf - but I'm not seeing very much live golf.  Too much analysis, 'Open Zone' and 'studio' discussion, and Sarah Stirk talking about 'marquee' groups.  Come on Sky.  Show us the golf.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 14, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm watching the golf - but I'm not seeing very much live golf.  Too much analysis, 'Open Zone' and 'studio' discussion, and Sarah Stirk talking about 'marquee' groups.  Come on Sky.  Show us the golf.
		
Click to expand...

And if we want to get 20-40yr olds (and then their kids) into golf then IMO the R&A need to fund or subsidise the ladies and gents academies than many clubs run - not just focus on junior golf.


----------



## Raesy92 (Jul 14, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			BBC showed the live coverage until the end of play on all four days - it was still on when I get in from work at 6ish on BBC2 until around 8:30 ish and then it watched highlights on the red button or the website of what I missed during the day

You will actually see more during the BBC highlights I reckon - the Sky coverage is full of adverts , skycart and even just had Gary Player in the shot zone thing al whilst live golf is going on - it all seems more about them showing off as opposed to showing the actual golf !!
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:
Yes hardly seen any golf shots at all ... You seem to be moaning for the sake of moaning. Just throwing in some lies to try and make your argument stronger.


----------



## Berger (Jul 14, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			BBC showed the live coverage until the end of play on all four days - it was still on when I get in from work at 6ish on BBC2 until around 8:30 ish and then it watched highlights on the red button or the website of what I missed during the day

You will actually see more during the BBC highlights I reckon - the Sky coverage is full of adverts , skycart and even just had Gary Player in the shot zone thing al whilst live golf is going on - it all seems more about them showing off as opposed to showing the actual golf !!
		
Click to expand...

Its hardly full of adverts, they're limited to four 60 second ad breaks per hour. That's less than one hour of ads for the 13.5 hours of coverage they'll show today.

A lot of the sky cart stuff is interviews with players who have just come off the course. I, and I'm sure many others find it interesting to hear how they talk about their round, how the course is playing etc. If anything exciting on the course happens its usually recorded anyway and shown a few minutes later.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 14, 2016)

BBC hardly would have been better. In place of adverts we'd have had Ken wandering about the course showing how a balloon is effected by the wind, or how deep the bunkers are by dropping a small child in and watching them struggle to get out. Coverage today has been great. Sky's golf coverage is always good. I streamed a bit of the Golf Channel the other week to compare and it was awful, literally adverts every 5 minutes, barely saw any golf; that's what awful coverage looks like.


----------



## Val (Jul 14, 2016)

Skys coverage has been outstanding so far, im so glad the BBC nailed the colours to the mast and ditched Golf.


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 14, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			how deep the bunkers are by dropping a small child in and watching them struggle to get out.
		
Click to expand...

This made me laugh a lot!

My 2000th Post is Dedicated to Rooter.  A fellow golfer who often stuggles to find the time to frequent this forum anymore and finds it even harder to grace to golf course with his (un)natural abilities.

Scott, if you're out there, you are sorely missed. All the best with your DIY and garden seeding projects.


----------



## DRW (Jul 14, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And if we want to get 20-40yr olds (and then their kids) into golf then IMO the R&A need to fund or subsidise the ladies and gents academies than many clubs run - not just focus on junior golf.
		
Click to expand...

I am not convince by this, sadly.

As an example, the local golf club(not the one I am member at) near us, is doing free 'group sessions' for women at the moment. A big sign up outside the course promoting on a main road.

Who attends, IIRC my wife said 'Her and about 4/5 others' all older people(ie over 40 or 50s), who have either played or tinkered before IIRC, will ask my wife when she gets back and confirm that she doesn't put some money in for the group pot for it. Don't get me wrong, if it gets them into golf then great but not sure that they are effectively free lessons for people who they should not really be aimed at.

Not sure if the R&W or England golf are funding this, if they are is it the best way money is spent?. Pass. It maybe the golf club that is, then that's great.

I honestly do not know what the answer is to promote the sport to a larger audience, but telly forms a massive part to those who do not play or really know what the sport is about(like me at the time). Tennis was the same for us, we would not have played without coverage of wimbledon and we now pay to be a member of a tennis club for the family. So again money into tennis.

 Life is just to busy for a lot of families running children about to do stuff on 'their own without the parents', whether youth club, whether football, whether extra lessons, whether swimming and so on. I think families have forgotten how to play together, I love it and would rather be playing golf with the family than friends if I am brutally honest.

EDIT Thought I would add, I am sure that Sky will do better coverage for the people who are watching it, but that isn't what I am talking about and good on sky for giving better coverage to the golf but promoting golf to a large audience is a much bigger picture being missed with Sky etc buying up all the rights to sports apart from the events that are protected under government law which golf is not one.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 14, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm watching the golf - but I'm not seeing very much live golf.  Too much analysis, 'Open Zone' and 'studio' discussion, and Sarah Stirk talking about 'marquee' groups.  Come on Sky.  Show us the golf.
		
Click to expand...

Eh? 

I've had it on Sky Go at work since 9:30 this morning and there's been *maybe* 30 minutes total of studio/sky cart time...And As has been mentioned, this is usually with players that have finished or legends (Gary Player) - and anything that's missed in that time will still get shown. 

I'm always impressed with Sky's coverage, but they've taken it to another level this week. 

As an aside, literally spat out the doughnut I was eating when I read Dan2501's post about the BBC coverage. :rofl:


----------



## freddielong (Jul 14, 2016)

Val said:



			Skys coverage has been outstanding so far, im so glad the BBC nailed the colours to the mast and ditched Golf.
		
Click to expand...

Yes annoying commentary and 40 mins golf every hour, it's great.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 14, 2016)

I love it that guys who didn't moan about the paltry masters coverage are whinging about pretty much wall to wall coverage of the open.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 14, 2016)

I like the idea that kids with no interest in golf were all sitting down to watch The Open on BBC & then rushing off to buy a set of golf clubs,but in reality this wouldn't have happened very much at all. 
It's far more likely that kids get into golf because one of their parents or grandparents play the game.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 14, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			I like the idea that kids with no interest in golf were all sitting down to watch The Open on BBC & then rushing off to buy a set of golf clubs,but in reality this wouldn't have happened very much at all. 
It's far more likely that kids get into golf because one of their parents or grandparents play the game.
		
Click to expand...

Bingo. 

Pretty sure that kids are just going to go straight to Ceebeebies if they're watching telly and not stop on BBC 2 (or go anywhere near it) if they catch a glimpse of some blokes hitting a ball around a barren field. They probably think it's country file or something


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 14, 2016)

Aztecs27 said:



			Bingo. 

Pretty sure that kids are just going to go straight to Ceebeebies if they're watching telly and not stop on BBC 2 (or go anywhere near it) if they catch a glimpse of some blokes hitting a ball around a barren field. They probably think it's country file or something
		
Click to expand...

I have a 8yr old son,he likes to go to the range with me,or hit a balls around the local playing field. 
But he'd last about 5mins max if I sat him down to watch The Open. 
Obviously all kids aren't the same,but I'd say this would be typical of most youngsters


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 14, 2016)

To echo Val's point, Sky have got it and will keep it for a few years, The BBC have ditched it, moaning or comparing it to days gone by or how many adverts or sky cart or Gary Player or or or....
You don't like it, don't watch it, listen to it on the radio or go to the event.
If anyone out there is tied to a chair and have their eyes pinned back being forced to watch The Open on Sky, I apologise, this isn't aimed at you.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ive only seen live golf the bits ive watched which was at least the first 3 hours from 7am. i have been switching between the cricket also on Sky


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jul 14, 2016)

I have had it on in the background at work nearly all day, whilst I havn't concentrated on it I think its been pretty good so far, surprisingly I am liking Ian Poulter as a pundit/commentator.


----------



## Val (Jul 14, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Yes annoying commentary and 40 mins golf every hour, it's great.
		
Click to expand...

Have you had your stopwatch out? if so you'd better get it checked as its not working properly


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 14, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm watching the golf - but I'm not seeing very much live golf.  Too much analysis, 'Open Zone' and 'studio' discussion, and Sarah Stirk talking about 'marquee' groups.  Come on Sky.  Show us the golf.
		
Click to expand...

Last night set my Tivo box to record it from 6.30 . Being retired I don't need to get up till about 9am :rofl:

I'm sitting watching now and it's running about about hour or so behind, fast forwarding all the ads and bits i don't like and pausing it for food and toilet breaks. :whoo:


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 14, 2016)

Tried to talk up sky's free offer of today's coverage via Now TV but they wanted cc details to register so they can fro.

BBC highlights at 8 tonight.
Might try and find a stream for Sunday.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm liking it. So much fresher than the BBC coverage which was staid for decades. As others have said it's not obligatory to watch and the sky naysayers and those irritated by certain commentators aren't being forced to watch and listen. Seems to me there are so many more camera angles on offer and getting some great shots


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 14, 2016)

Just sat down to watch it and 3 mins action inbetween adverts oh joy of joys.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 14, 2016)

Berger said:



			Its hardly full of adverts, they're limited to four 60 second ad breaks per hour. That's less than one hour of ads for the 13.5 hours of coverage they'll show today.
		
Click to expand...

Um just had 3 ad breaks in 29 mins, lets see if we get 31 mins of uninterupted golf eh ?


----------



## GB72 (Jul 14, 2016)

DarrenWilliams said:



			I am not convince by this, sadly.

As an example, the local golf club(not the one I am member at) near us, is doing free 'group sessions' for women at the moment. A big sign up outside the course promoting on a main road.

Who attends, IIRC my wife said 'Her and about 4/5 others' all older people(ie over 40 or 50s), who have either played or tinkered before IIRC, will ask my wife when she gets back and confirm that she doesn't put some money in for the group pot for it. Don't get me wrong, if it gets them into golf then great but not sure that they are effectively free lessons for people who they should not really be aimed at.
		
Click to expand...

Seen similar problems at clubs near me and there is a simple reason, timing. Ladies free group lessons have always been on weekdays at times when working women are at work or mums are picking up kids or at traditional family tea times. No surprise that they keep attracting people from the retired age group


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 14, 2016)

My dad was a golfer so as a consequence, and pretty unusually as a housing estate kid from Belfast, I watched televised golf from as young as 6 years old.

I have grown up and now attained old githood with The Beeb's coverage over the years. I loved nothing better than their Open Sunday afternoon coverage. Phone off the hook and uninterrupted coverage to the denouement and the crowing of The Champion Golfer of the Year.

However I am a Sky subscriber too and applaud their coverage and sheer effort they've put into this today. It's as if they are respecting the heritage that Auntie brought to this highlight of the sporting year of a very many fans.

Will Sunday afternoon be better for me this year? No, but not Sky's fault. Their business model relies on advertising revenue and quite simply there you have it.

Nevertheless hats off for a job well done today Sky. You done good guys.


----------



## SammmeBee (Jul 14, 2016)

BBC 5 Live coverage was very good today.......

I've not seen a single shot yet....


----------



## freddielong (Jul 14, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			I like the idea that kids with no interest in golf were all sitting down to watch The Open on BBC & then rushing off to buy a set of golf clubs,but in reality this wouldn't have happened very much at all. 
It's far more likely that kids get into golf because one of their parents or grandparents play the game.
		
Click to expand...

No one else in my family played golf I started as an 11 year old after watching the Open on BBC


----------



## Fish (Jul 14, 2016)

There are some on here that are quite simply habitual moaners, no doubt they are well suited also to there draconian golf clubs and help in stifling them from going forward.  

I think the Sky coverage is massively better and much improved from anything we've ever seen in the past from the BBC &#128077;


----------



## freddielong (Jul 14, 2016)

Fish said:



			There are some on here that are quite simply habitual moaners, no doubt they are well suited also to there draconian golf clubs and help in stifling them from going forward.  

I think the Sky coverage is massively better and much improved from anything we've ever seen in the past from the BBC &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

I just don't get why anyone would say that other than to annoy people, Sky coverage is terrible but we have no choice but to watch it with the sound off.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 14, 2016)

freddielong said:



			No one else in my family played golf I started as an 11 year old after watching the Open on BBC
		
Click to expand...

&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 14, 2016)

Sky is good but I still prefer BBC, Alliss, Brown.

No adverts and no Ewen Murray - bonus!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 14, 2016)

freddielong said:



			I just don't get why anyone would say that other than to annoy people, Sky coverage is terrible but we have no choice but to watch it with the sound off.
		
Click to expand...

So the majority of posters on here are wrong or don't know what their saying and you're correct?
You do have a choice, switch it off and wait for the highlights on BBC1 or find an illegal stream on the net.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 14, 2016)

Fish said:



			There are some on here that are quite simply habitual moaners, no doubt they are well suited also to there draconian golf clubs and help in stifling them from going forward.  

I think the Sky coverage is massively better and much improved from anything we've ever seen in the past from the BBC &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Well said sir. Totally agree

My dad was a golfer and so I was interested in golf from a young age wanting to emulate my dad rather than being influenced by anything I saw on TV. In fact chances are I was out playing during Open coverage probably until at least eight and I then got into golf during the summer holidays and a week of junior lessons at Sandown Park. Certainly not because of the BBC, Alliss et al


----------



## macca64 (Jul 14, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Sky is good but I still prefer BBC, Alliss, Brown.

No adverts and no Ewen Murray - bonus!
		
Click to expand...

Agree &#128077;


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 14, 2016)

Quite enjoyed the Sky coverage, although the split screen shot tracker was unnecessary. Flicked between Sky and the Golf Channel and Sky was better, but only because it had fewer adverts.


----------



## freddielong (Jul 14, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;
		
Click to expand...




pauldj42 said:



			So the majority of posters on here are wrong or don't know what their saying and you're correct?
You do have a choice, switch it off and wait for the highlights on BBC1 or find an illegal stream on the net.
		
Click to expand...

Surely an illegal stream would still be sky coverage with all its breaks so what that achieve. 

Of course I think I am right I really don't understand why people are saying Sky is better it kind of blows my mind.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 14, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Surely an illegal stream would still be sky coverage with all its breaks so what that achieve. 

Of course I think I am right I really don't understand why people are saying Sky is better it kind of blows my mind.
		
Click to expand...

Difference of opinion that's all. 
But does it really blow your mind?&#128563;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 14, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Surely an illegal stream would still be sky coverage with all its breaks so what that achieve. 

Of course I think I am right I really don't understand why people are saying Sky is better it kind of blows my mind.
		
Click to expand...

You can watch The Golf Channel or FOX Sports coverage, just like Sky when events are in the US, they'll have different commentators and focus on different players.
People are saying Sky is better because there are more camera angles technology involved and they're enjoying it.
Just put the BBC highlights on and Brown was wittering on about Golfers families and then interview players post round, it's a 2 hour programme but it's not 2 hours of showing Golf.


----------



## freddielong (Jul 14, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Difference of opinion that's all. 
But does it really blow your mind?&#128563;
		
Click to expand...

It really does, part of me is just assuming you guys are just being sarcastic it is that bad.

But it's the open my choices are put up with it or break the law, so sound off it is.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 14, 2016)

freddielong said:



			It really does, part of me is just assuming you guys are just being sarcastic it is that bad.

But it's the open my choices are put up with it or break the law, so sound off it is.
		
Click to expand...

Well just enjoy it the best you can.


----------



## Val (Jul 14, 2016)

freddielong said:



			It really does, part of me is just assuming you guys are just being sarcastic it is that bad.

But it's the open my choices are put up with it or break the law, so sound off it is.
		
Click to expand...

So you like the coverage not the commentary.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 14, 2016)

freddielong said:



			It really does, part of me is just assuming you guys are just being sarcastic it is that bad.

But it's the open my choices are put up with it or break the law, so sound off it is.
		
Click to expand...

It really does, part of me is just assuming you are being a massive troll it is that bad

But it's the Golf Monthly forum so my choices are put up with you or risk an infraction, so ignore button it is.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 14, 2016)

Sky's coverage isn't terrible - it's very well produced , Poulter has been very good as is Beem , all the graphics etc are very good - they will show the events well 

Everyone will always have their commentators who they like and don't like etc and some will prefer sky's coverage and some will prefer BBC - I don't think people can say either way who is right or wrong because it's all just personal opinion 

I prefer BBC - never been a fan of Sky's coverage of golf but that's just my own personal opinion - there are some from Sky i think are great - Beem , Howell and Dougherty and there are some that just make me press mute

My main disappointed is that Sky now have a monopoly and that there is no major live golf on Terrestrial telly bar the Mastets sat and Sunday - for me I think that's a bad thing for the sport regardless of whose fault it is and thinking that certainly doesn't make me or indeed anyone someone who is a member of a "draconian club and stifling them from going forward"


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 14, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			It really does, part of me is just assuming you are being a massive troll it is that bad

But it's the Golf Monthly forum so my choices are put up with you or risk an infraction, *so ignore button it is*.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey that's a bit of an overreaction isn't it?  oo:

Geez you must really love Sky.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 14, 2016)

I still don't get this Sky monopoly being bad for game and it failing to ignite interest in kids and the simple truth is, if a family has a kid that has an interest in sport, chances are they have Sky/Virgin already (probably for the footie) and so they have access. There are a host of websites giving up to minute information and I simply believe that if a kid wants to get into golf, they will have already been influenced by things like the RC anyway. Ultimately it still boils down to clubs, foundations, ranges and indeed the parents providing the accessibility for their interest to be harnessed and they get a chance to play and hit balls for themselves. The R&A have taken the Sky shilling and so it's perhaps them above all that have the biggest need of all to harness this and feed that money to the very grass roots in schools, clubs and the aforementioned places


----------



## GB72 (Jul 14, 2016)

Thing is the BBC could show live sport but they just want the crown jewels. Bring back Grandstand on a Saturday afternoon and show lower level sport, support grass roots sport directly. Thing is there is no glamour in that, no prestige, no excuse to send countless dozens of unrelated presenters from other shows on a jolly and so no sport. Sky may have a monopoly but they show nearly every event from the sports they cover and that deserves access to the big events. How many niche sports and events do sky show and you only get that by being funded by those who sign up to watch the big events


----------



## freddielong (Jul 15, 2016)

Val said:



			So you like the coverage not the commentary.
		
Click to expand...

I like gof, its that or nothing, Sky has you over a barrel.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 15, 2016)

Sky are doing a great job, there is always going to be the argument about the bbc.
Most people must have sky these days, whether you enjoy it or not is a completely different argument.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 15, 2016)

5-6 million Sky Sports subscribers according to figures from March.
So I'd replace the word "most" with "some"...


----------



## Slab (Jul 15, 2016)

Plenty hours for us to devour and while you cant blame them Sky were a bit like a kid at Christmas wanting to show you all their new toys (even though some were still in the box) like bunker cams, pointed at a low sun with no player in the bunker! 

'Yeah yeah I'm sure it's very nice son, just show it to me again once you unpacked it, built it and stuck batteries in it' 

At home last night I was able to watch the feeds from my local satellite company so got the last couple of hours with no 'Sky branded' features 
Much is a mirror but there's always differences on things like ad break quantity & duration, which golfers are chosen to get more air-time etc


----------



## Slab (Jul 15, 2016)

Imurg said:



			5-6 million Sky Sports subscribers according to figures from March.
So I'd replace the word "most" with "some"...
		
Click to expand...

Any idea if that includes or excludes the sky sports viewers on virgin, talk talk, & BT platforms etc?


----------



## Snelly (Jul 15, 2016)

I saw the BBC highlights.   So much emphasis on showing putts which is as dull as ditchwater.  It looks as though it is produced and editors by people that just do not understand golf.  

Peter Allis in fine form though....


----------



## BTatHome (Jul 15, 2016)

Slab said:



			Any idea if that includes or excludes the sky sports viewers on virgin, talk talk, & BT platforms etc?
		
Click to expand...

I believe that's all platforms, but you can be sure that's not the number that watches golf. Based on previously figures I doubt they will get even a fifth of them watching the golf at any one time .... even the Ryder cup figures don't get close to that.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 15, 2016)

Slab said:



			Any idea if that includes or excludes the sky sports viewers on virgin, talk talk, & BT platforms etc?
		
Click to expand...

No, that was a quick Google...
I have Virgin and although I get some Sky channels, to get the Sport would cost another huge chunk..I guess other platforms would pay loads extra too, so if you want Sky Sports you're probably better off going Sky first...
The amount of sport I would make it uneconomical 
When The Open was on BBC I could dip in and out as I was able - today I can barely watch any, almost nothing tomorrow too. Probably going for a Now TV day pass for Sunday


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jul 15, 2016)

Loving it and I'm enjoying the coverage but David Livingstone ... What a prat &#128544; 

Other than him, pay per view gets my vote :thup:

Different rain in Scotland, players having to warm up? It's tropical up here this morning and there's players out there wrapped up like sair fingers, 14 deg and a warm wind, pussies! 

Hang on, here comes 'the failed' expert Nick Dougherty, I'd pay another fiver a day to get him replaced.


----------



## Slab (Jul 15, 2016)

Imurg said:



			No, that was a quick Google...
I have Virgin and although I get some Sky channels, to get the Sport would cost another huge chunk..I guess other platforms would pay loads extra too, so if you want Sky Sports you're probably better off going Sky first...
The amount of sport I would make it uneconomical 
When The Open was on BBC I could dip in and out as I was able - today I can barely watch any, almost nothing tomorrow too. Probably going for a Now TV day pass for Sunday
		
Click to expand...

Yeah out here we need to choose between naff all sport, DSTV or canal+ (or streaming)

Since canal+ is all in french that rules one out and I tried the naff all sport option for the first couple of years in-dispersed with streaming but with 2016 being such a huge year for sport (& golf) I relented and went with DSTV (based in South Africa I guess its our equivalent to Sky & like sky they like to charge their wad for sports/movies etc)

I wouldn't say I get full VFM but after missing out on Medinah (saw squat until I got the DVD shipped out!) and patchy Gleneagles viewing I didn't want to miss any more big golfing landmarks, now I'll happily sit through 5 hours of minor ET event on a Sunday or whatever PGA, LPGA, Sunshine tour event happens to be on

A generation ago we never got the sheer volume of golf we do now and it would be nice if FTA tv could still get the big events but this is also the cherry on top for all the broadcasters that slog it out week in-week out so i guess why should they share it when BBC & others aren't interested on a normal week tour event


----------



## Sponge1980 (Jul 15, 2016)

Slab said:



			Any idea if that includes or excludes the sky sports viewers on virgin, talk talk, & BT platforms etc?
		
Click to expand...

I have it through talk talk, costs Â£30 to add it to your package but it is a rolling contract and you can remove it after 1 month. I just add it for the majors, the Ryder Cup and the darts at Christmas time.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 15, 2016)

Really enjoying Ian Poulter in the commentary box, comes across really well.


----------



## Matty6 (Jul 15, 2016)

BrianM said:



			Really enjoying Ian Poulter in the commentary box, comes across really well.
		
Click to expand...

Was just about to post the exact same thing. Great addition to the commentary team.


----------



## woody69 (Jul 15, 2016)

Matty6 said:



			Was just about to post the exact same thing. Great addition to the commentary team.
		
Click to expand...

Ha... Was just about to post how dull he is. Why is he telling me stuff that is obvious? It's ended up in a bowl on the left? Yeah, I can see that Ian, how about telling me more about why that shot, best approach etc


----------



## Region3 (Jul 15, 2016)

woody69 said:



			Ha... Was just about to post how dull he is. Why is he telling me stuff that is obvious? It's ended up in a bowl on the left? Yeah, I can see that Ian, how about telling me more about why that shot, best approach etc
		
Click to expand...

I agree he does tend to state the obvious a little too much, but it's early days for him as a commentator and overall I think he's doing a good job. Plenty of time for him to improve.


----------



## big_matt (Jul 15, 2016)

Attendance looks very poor. Weather will be a factor but grandstands were pretty empty yesterday in the sun. Time to rethink the ticket structure and prices. In these times, how many people who arent fanatical about golf have a spare Â£85 or whatever for a days play during the working week?


----------



## Lambchops (Jul 15, 2016)

Slab said:



			Yeah out here we need to choose between naff all sport, DSTV or canal+ (or streaming)

Since canal+ is all in french that rules one out and I tried the naff all sport option for the first couple of years in-dispersed with streaming but with 2016 being such a huge year for sport (& golf) I relented and went with DSTV (based in South Africa I guess its our equivalent to Sky & like sky they like to charge their wad for sports/movies etc)

I wouldn't say I get full VFM but after missing out on Medinah (saw squat until I got the DVD shipped out!) and patchy Gleneagles viewing I didn't want to miss any more big golfing landmarks, now I'll happily sit through 5 hours of minor ET event on a Sunday or whatever PGA, LPGA, Sunshine tour event happens to be on

A generation ago we never got the sheer volume of golf we do now and it would be nice if FTA tv could still get the big events but this is also the cherry on top for all the broadcasters that slog it out week in-week out so i guess why should they share it when BBC & others aren't interested on a normal week tour event
		
Click to expand...


Get yourself an android box and a sportsmania subscription mate - 50quid a year and all sports channels in HD


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jul 15, 2016)

Snelly said:



			I saw the BBC highlights.   So much emphasis on showing putts which is as dull as ditchwater.  It looks as though it is produced and editors by people that just do not understand golf.  

Peter Allis in fine form though....
		
Click to expand...

I loved his comment about the chap walking his dog on the beach, hope it wasn't a forumite !!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 15, 2016)

During my lunch break, I've been watching the hole 6,7,8 coverage on the open website. Which is fine apart from all the banal whittering on the commentary.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jul 15, 2016)

Region3 said:



			I agree he does tend to state the obvious a little too much, but it's early days for him as a commentator and overall I think he's doing a good job. Plenty of time for him to improve.
		
Click to expand...

The commentary box is his only hope, his future! I'll take that back, I'm forgetting about his clothing business and his profiteering from running a Chinese sweatshop.


----------



## RustyTom (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm not sure what everyone pays but with a few threats to leave and not renew my contract, I got my contract down from Â£107 to Â£67 per month. I get all the channels, minus the movies as we have amazon prime, we have two boxes (one tivo and one recordable) and 150mbs fibre optic.

IMO that's a great price for great TV, and this day and age, Â£67 isn't a huge amount of money for a months worth of telly.

I'm with virgin, BTW.


----------



## User62651 (Jul 15, 2016)

big_matt said:



			Attendance looks very poor. Weather will be a factor but grandstands were pretty empty yesterday in the sun. Time to rethink the ticket structure and prices. In these times, how many people who arent fanatical about golf have a spare Â£85 or whatever for a days play during the working week?
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this but they wont reduce it, gotta pay the big bucks to the PGA tour pros or they'd likely boycott. I went to Muirfield day 2 in 2013 in glorious weather and stands weren't anything like full then either, was Â£75 I think plus Â£15 for parking (in a field miles away then bus in) and then food and drink on top, is a lot when it was free on BBC then. 
Other side is more people might look cool on tv but when you're there less people means you can see players/play more easily. 
I was in 2 minds to go today or tomorrow but the weather, cost and travel time have put me off.
Skys coverage is good I have to admit, shot tracker is very good and getting the players post round to discuss some of the shots they've juyst played with the use of the interactive tv thing is good, BBC used to just sit them in a chair I recall.


----------



## DRW (Jul 15, 2016)

Over the last couple of days of watching the featured group here :- http://www.skysports.com/golf/the-open/news/14866/10500790/the-open-live-streams-from-royal-troon

I love the shot tracer mentioned above, How good is that. The fact they show it on the player view and have a small screen with the hole layout and show it on there as well, that is brilliant, rather than just seeing a person swing and no ball flight really. Would be great if they did that on all shots. Almost like playing golf on the computer, cool :thup:

Anyone watched the short vid of Casey 5 putting, felt for him. http://www.skysports.com/golf/the-o...kes-five-putts-at-the-seventh-during-the-open

Cant believe entrance is now Â£75,  gee think I would rather spend the money playing golf at an expensive golf course. I went on the Thursday a number of year ago and think it was only about Â£15ish, will have to look when the open is held nearer the midlands again and see how much for a practise day, as would love to go again and take my son.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			The commentary box is his only hope, his future! I'll take that back, I'm forgetting about his clothing business and his profiteering from running a Chinese sweatshop.
		
Click to expand...

Lol, nice try, but you'll have to do better than that. Needs to be more subtle, with a bit of style.

At least Bomber could play a bit.


----------



## Piece (Jul 15, 2016)

Wire cam fire! You wouldn't get that drama on the BBC!


----------



## irip (Jul 15, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Lol, nice try, but you'll have to do better than that. Needs to be more subtle, with a bit of style.

At least Bomber could play a bit.
		
Click to expand...

I am with you Gary, far to obvious and far to often, trolling on every post is certainly not subtle


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 15, 2016)

I can't fault sky for the technical element they have bought in for the viewers however for me the bbc rated far above sky for the variety of players the armchair fan could see. To me sky just stick to the select few and you don't see 90% of the other competitors.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2016)

anotherdouble said:



			I can't fault sky for the technical element they have bought in for the viewers however for me the bbc rated far above sky for the variety of players the armchair fan could see. To me sky just stick to the select few and you don't see 90% of the other competitors.
		
Click to expand...

That's the US style broadcasting which has been born from everyone wanting to just watch Woods - there are so many different players that wouldn't normally see play yet the focus is on the popular players - it's the standard for golf broadcasting now though


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 15, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's the US style broadcasting which has been born from everyone wanting to just watch Woods - there are so many different players that wouldn't normally see play yet the focus is on the popular players - it's the standard for golf broadcasting now though
		
Click to expand...

I have to agree with you and that's the reason rightly or wrongly that I tended to wish woods would miss cuts so atleast I mean get see others


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jul 15, 2016)

irip said:



			I am with you Gary, far to obvious and far to often, trolling on every post is certainly not subtle
		
Click to expand...

What's your definition of trolling, someone's post or opinion? Hey, he could keep his clothing business here in the UK? Maybe he would have to be prepared to make less money ... But then again maybe China has better thread? What do you think?

For the record, he's no Peter Alliss but I think that Poulter's doing quite a god job :thup:


----------



## golfgod1ab (Jul 15, 2016)

It's gone let it go. Just read a few pages of this thread in a nutshell the BBC can't afford to show it live Sky can. The majority of us can't afford Sky the minority can. The alternative is nowtv or talktalk add on. The internet savvy could stream to get Sky or my friends preferred option the Golf Channel a near perfect picture, ok the commercial breaks are a pain but that's when you read and write on here.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			What's your definition of trolling, someone's post or opinion? Hey, he could keep his clothing business here in the UK? Maybe he would have to be prepared to make less money ... But then again maybe China has better thread? What do you think?

For the record, he's no Peter Alliss but I think that Poulter's doing quite a god job :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I would love to see your wardrobe. Pretty much everything we buy these days is made in a 'sweat shop' somewhere in the Far East. I'm guessing you own nothing made by Nike, Adidas, UA etc etc?


----------



## J55TTC (Jul 15, 2016)

Im watching via the open website in my home office.


----------



## matt611 (Jul 15, 2016)

Snelly said:



			I saw the BBC highlights.   So much emphasis on showing putts which is as dull as ditchwater.  .
		
Click to expand...

This.  Too much putting and no continuity.  Hopefully it will be better when they can focus on just the leaders


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jul 15, 2016)

Snelly - You'll have Paul Casey's 5 putts to watch! It's quick viewing and they aren't yippy they're just bad.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 15, 2016)

I am not a great lover of the Sky coverage, it does get better when Monty comes on as he is a guy who can play golf not like the others who can only talk a good game with nothing to back it up, PM IJP DD MR to name a few.

Butch is good but that's it, couple of the guys on course are mind you.


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 15, 2016)

Sorry, Hank, but I was hoping Monty would make the cut so I didn't have to listen to him erm, erm, uh, erm, uh talking drivel all weekend. I cannot stand the man.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 15, 2016)

Billysboots said:



			Sorry, Hank, but I was hoping Monty would make the cut so I didn't have to listen to him erm, erm, uh, erm, uh talking drivel all weekend. I cannot stand the man.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry you feel that way.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2016)

Billysboots said:



			Sorry, Hank, but I was hoping Monty would make the cut so I didn't have to listen to him erm, erm, uh, erm, uh talking drivel all weekend. I cannot stand the man.
		
Click to expand...

Darth Monty on Twitter is a perfect example of him - just drones on and on about him and his RC's 

He is unbearable to listen too and also was disappointed he didn't make the cut


----------



## chrisd (Jul 15, 2016)

Billysboots said:



			Sorry, Hank, but I was hoping Monty would make the cut so I didn't have to listen to him erm, erm, uh, erm, uh talking drivel all weekend. I cannot stand the man.
		
Click to expand...

I absolutely agree, top class player in his day and wish he'd won a major but I can't stand him as a commentator or for his attitude on the course


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jul 15, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I absolutely agree, top class player in his day and wish he'd won a major but I can't stand him as a commentator or for his attitude on the course
		
Click to expand...

erm erm, he would tell you (with his eyes closed) that he's won 3 majors! &#128521;


----------



## Region3 (Jul 15, 2016)

Why are you all talking like he's missed the cut?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Why are you all talking like he's missed the cut?
		
Click to expand...

The APP has the cut at 3 over at the moment - so fingers crossed it drifts out one more


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 15, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Why are you all talking like he's missed the cut?
		
Click to expand...

Has it finished already..............did all the others walk in...............still 4 hours of daylight left.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 15, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Has it finished already..............did all the others walk in...............still 4 hours of daylight left.
		
Click to expand...

Which is why I asked why people were already talking like he'd missed the cut.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 15, 2016)

Billysboots said:



			Sorry, Hank, but I was hoping Monty would make the cut so I didn't have to listen to him erm, erm, uh, erm, uh talking drivel all weekend. I cannot stand the man.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. Shame really coz when he is being interviewed on a human level, one to one, he comes across a nice guy. Really impressed with Poulter again today.


----------



## Fish (Jul 15, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Which is why I asked why people were already talking like he'd missed the cut.
		
Click to expand...

He hasn't, it's +4 so he's in &#128077;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2016)

Seems Mickleson had a go at a cameraman today - said he was "invading his personal space and affecting his golf "

Just watching the BBC highlights - nice and simple , hushed tones in the commentary , no thrills and of course Ken Brown

http://www.australiangolfdigest.com.au/mickelson-makes-bogey-gives-cameraman-almighty-spray/


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 15, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seems Mickleson had a go at a cameraman today - said he was "invading his personal space and affecting his golf "

Just watching the BBC highlights - nice and simple , hushed tones in the commentary , no thrills and of course Ken Brown

http://www.australiangolfdigest.com.au/mickelson-makes-bogey-gives-cameraman-almighty-spray/

Click to expand...

You really have got a lot of love for all things BBC haven't you Phil. 
Why is it that you take any negatives towards it so personal?


----------



## irip (Jul 15, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			What's your definition of trolling, someone's post or opinion? Hey, he could keep his clothing business here in the UK? Maybe he would have to be prepared to make less money ... But then again maybe China has better thread? What do you think?

For the record, he's no Peter Alliss but I think that Poulter's doing quite a god job :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You have a go in every post (mostly at someone english), and i think its just to try and cause a stir and be controversial.

Is Ian Poulters company the only one to use a different country to the uk?

Yet you decide to bring it up to have a pop at another english person (it was westwood earlier)

C for effort you must try harder


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jul 16, 2016)

Love the weather reports and in particular the wind direction gizmo. It is however nothing more than the usual and that half wit Dougherty (is he English?) makes it sound like its hurricane like, what a knob &#128580;

Thank goodness that they're popping in occasional reports from Coltart, he knows what Links golf is.


----------



## irip (Jul 16, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Love the weather reports and in particular the wind direction gizmo. It is however nothing more than the usual and that half wit Dougherty (is he English?) makes it sound like its hurricane like, what a knob &#63044;

Thank goodness that they're popping in occasional reports from Coltart, he knows what Links golf is.
		
Click to expand...

Ha Ha Ha, Just a tad to obvious


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jul 16, 2016)

irip said:



			Ha Ha Ha, Just a tad to obvious
		
Click to expand...

Some of you girls get a complex on here, we are all just one big happy golfing family &#128521;


----------



## Kevblue (Jul 16, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Love the weather reports and in particular the wind direction gizmo. It is however nothing more than the usual and that half wit Dougherty (is he English?) makes it sound like its hurricane like, what a knob &#128580;

Thank goodness that they're popping in occasional reports from Coltart, he knows what Links golf is.
		
Click to expand...

Having attended a day with Nick Dougherty at Clarkes Golf in Rainford, i can state he is far from a half wit and he's an absolute gent.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 16, 2016)

That lad Danny Willett ain't half making Links golf look hard


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jul 16, 2016)

Kevblue said:



			Having attended a day with Nick Dougherty at Clarkes Golf in Rainford, i can state he is far from a half wit and he's an absolute gent.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I could take some of that back but he's certainly not good enough to do what he' trying to explain, someone needs to remind him that he can't cut the mustard! 

How about that Henni Zuel when she's on the ladies golf, she can't break 90 (another failure) and she's sitting on a couch talking golf! She can't play golf so how did she get the gig?


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jul 16, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			That lad Danny Willett ain't half making Links golf look hard
		
Click to expand...

Poor preparation, someone should tap him on the shoulder and remind him that he's on a real golf course, it's not the play station.


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 16, 2016)

The American "on course" commentators on the Golf Channel sound like they've never seen a links course before!! The guy was incredulous that there was a burn across the fairway on a Par 5... &#128514;


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 16, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Poor preparation, someone should tap him on the shoulder and remind him that he's on a real golf course, it's not the play station.
		
Click to expand...

Lol.... having played Links golf a lot I know that yesterday & today are to be expected & you need to be able to adjust your game to suit the conditions. Danny and a few others are struggling to do this and its making bad viewing


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 16, 2016)

Fabulous little article on Barclay Howard on the Golf Channel. It could easily be expanded to an hour long program. Although quite why the Yanks need subtitles for the Scottish accent is beyond me &#128514;


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 16, 2016)

Yep it was good to watch


----------



## delc (Jul 16, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Fabulous little article on Barclay Howard on the Golf Channel. It could easily be expanded to an hour long program. Although quite why the Yanks need subtitles for the Scottish accent is beyond me &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

I can understand why!  &#128512;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 16, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Poor preparation, someone should tap him on the shoulder and remind him that he's on a real golf course, it's not the play station.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Maybe it's jealously that there are English Major winners that's causing the need to troll the threads :rofl:


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jul 16, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl:

Maybe it's jealously that there are English Major winners that's causing the need to troll the threads :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

You're so wrong and you can join me and post as often as you like, there are no hang-up's from me about any English guy winning a major or for that matter any other golf tournament, it's all good. However we all have our favourites and one of mines is David Howell, unfortunately though he's gonna win 'Jack' but I'm a fan. Another is Rory (obviously not English) but he's managing to forget that there are 18 holes in a round of golf plus he's having a problem getting his head out his own @ss, for now though he still gets my support.

As I post Sir Nick appears, a national treasure but geesus someone should've halted him at the front door and told him to get rid of that stupid looking necktie :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 16, 2016)

Still loving the coverage and a mile ahead of anything the BBC offered. Funny to read how some are still pushing the anti-Monty line saying he's boring. I see it differently, perhaps as I had the pleasure of meeting him a few years back at a clinic and listening to him talking in person. Far from a one subject (RC) with a deep knowledge of the game and it's history and the swing itself. Compared to some of the non-golfers (Cotter) the BBC rolled out, the Sky presenters have been there and done it.

It's perfectly simple. It's on Sky for the foreseeable and you either pay your cash to Maxwell and Sky and enjoy extensive and in depth coverage or you don't and watch two hours of putting on the BBC highlights with Alliss going on about all our yesterdays. As for it not growing the game and constricting the coverage, golf is still a niche sport, and it needs far more input at grass roots level and that has to come from the very top and the R&A using the Sky money properly. Off to get a cuppa, the biscuits and an afternoon enjoying the coverage


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 16, 2016)

For the last few opens (and other golf) i have been listening to the radio coverage.

Online radio coverage has been top draw. Golf is one of those sports thats just as good on radio as it is on TV.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 16, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Still loving the coverage and a mile ahead of anything the BBC offered. Funny to read how some are still pushing the anti-Monty line saying he's boring. I see it differently, perhaps as I had the pleasure of meeting him a few years back at a clinic and listening to him talking in person. Far from a one subject (RC) with a deep knowledge of the game and it's history and the swing itself. Compared to some of the non-golfers (Cotter) the BBC rolled out, the Sky presenters have been there and done it.

It's perfectly simple. It's on Sky for the foreseeable and you either pay your cash to Maxwell and Sky and enjoy extensive and in depth coverage or you don't and watch two hours of putting on the BBC highlights with Alliss going on about all our yesterdays. As for it not growing the game and constricting the coverage, golf is still a niche sport, and it needs far more input at grass roots level and that has to come from the very top and the R&A using the Sky money properly. Off to get a cuppa, the biscuits and an afternoon enjoying the coverage
		
Click to expand...


You might want to edit that second paragraph Homer..


----------



## Roland (Jul 16, 2016)

golfgod1ab said:



			It's gone let it go. Just read a few pages of this thread in a nutshell the BBC can't afford to show it live Sky can. The majority of us can't afford Sky the minority can. The alternative is nowtv or talktalk add on. The internet savvy could stream to get Sky or my friends preferred option the Golf Channel a near perfect picture, ok the commercial breaks are a pain but that's when you read and write on here.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I thought but for those of us too tight to pay Sky there is also coverage from the Open Championship website. For me this is good to dip into during the day either through their App or on the website. Coverage on the website can be cast to my TV using Chromecast so I'm really pleased with this, I then watch the BBC highlights in the evening. I've forgiven the R&A for selling the coverage to Sky now.


----------



## Whydowedoit (Jul 16, 2016)

Well I've watched all three days now on Sky. In my opinion, they have all the money, all the hours, but still cant show enough of whats actually happening on the course. I think BBC did this better, whatever you think of the commentators. Sky have their favourites & stick to them, we never see any other spectacular shots, eagles, holed bunker shots, etc from elsewhere on the course. For example, great things were happening on the 8th all day today, I had it live from the Open website on the laptop, but hardly any of that was shown on the Sky coverage. So for me, its not the picture or the commentating, but the production which needs an improvement. I'd rather listen to Alliss than Murray, I really like Robert Lee but he never gets any airtime. It was good to hear Nick this afternoon though. Sky do a fantastic job of covering Golf throughout the year on both major tours, but they really dont do the majors that well for me. It might improve though. Anyway guys, Enjoy!


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jul 16, 2016)

ScienceBoy said:



			For the last few opens (and other golf) i have been listening to the radio coverage.

Online radio coverage has been top draw. Golf is one of those sports thats just as good on radio as it is on TV.
		
Click to expand...

I agree - 5 Live's coverage has been absolutely brilliant, a it was with the Masters and the US Open earlier in the year too.

I quite like Sky's coverage - it's great there' so much on.  Some commentators are better than others, but it's great to see so much - from the first tee shot on day 1, to the last putt on day 4.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2016)

The live program has been on since 07:30 which the advert that live golf starts then 

In the past hour we have seen three putts from Monty - that's all , nothing else 

Going over yesterday's action once again - people are playing , why are they not showing it ! Why advertise that live golf starts at 07:30 then show non of it.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 17, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The live program has been on since 07:30 which the advert that live golf starts then 

In the past hour we have seen three putts from Monty - that's all , nothing else 

Going over yesterday's action once again - people are playing , why are they not showing it ! Why advertise that live golf starts at 07:30 then show non of it.
		
Click to expand...

unfortunateky that happens with most coverage, by all broadcasters. 

It it used to be that once tiger played he monopolised coverage. Now, once a player is seemingly out of contention, their coverages vanishes.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 17, 2016)

Viewing Sky's overall coverage, with it jumping between seeing the on course action, the practice ground, the Open zone and the chat, I think it's provided something for everyone. And if we want to grow the game then the format Sky are using would be tough to better.

Rabid golfers might prefer wall to wall coverage of the play, whilst others might prefer a more varied programme. 

One thing's for sure, I've enjoyed this year's coverage from Sky way more than the Beeb's previous offerings.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 17, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The live program has been on since 07:30 which the advert that live golf starts then 

In the past hour we have seen three putts from Monty - that's all , nothing else 

Going over yesterday's action once again - people are playing , why are they not showing it ! Why advertise that live golf starts at 07:30 then show non of it.
		
Click to expand...

I sort of get were you're coming from, but every sport programme discuss's the previous days events or what's going on elsewhere, Golf is unique in that it has so many different aspects to it, I like seeing the different warm ups the Pro's go through, 
It's like when you go to a tournament, some will follow one group, some will sit on one hole, some will visit the range or sit in the bar all day and watch it on the telly.
On the plus side I can't remember the BBC giving much coverage prior to 9-10 o'clock and then they'd start with highlights, so at least with Sky we are getting more.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 17, 2016)

i got a free one day sports pass last week but  I haven't bothered to activate it yet, I just cant get into the open this year with it not being on the Beeb. I just have a look at the leaderboard every now and then.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 17, 2016)

Sky beats BBC hands down for one simple reason.   Sarah Stirk's baps are way better than Hazel Irvine's.

I will now return to my sexist man cave.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 17, 2016)

She does insist on spraying those dresses on to amplify certain eerrmmm assets.


----------



## Fish (Jul 17, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Viewing Sky's overall coverage, with it jumping between seeing the on course action, the practice ground, the Open zone and the chat, I think it's provided something for everyone. And if we want to grow the game then the format Sky are using would be tough to better.

Rabid golfers might prefer wall to wall coverage of the play, whilst others might prefer a more varied programme. 

One thing's for sure, I've enjoyed this year's coverage from Sky way more than the Beeb's previous offerings.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this &#128077;


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 17, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Viewing Sky's overall coverage, with it jumping between seeing the on course action, the practice ground, the Open zone and the chat, I think it's provided something for everyone. And if we want to grow the game then the format Sky are using would be tough to better.

Rabid golfers might prefer wall to wall coverage of the play, whilst others might prefer a more varied programme. 

One thing's for sure, I've enjoyed this year's coverage from Sky way more than the Beeb's previous offerings.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on. Coverage has been superb this year.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2016)

Seems it doesn't matter how well they cover it - not many are actually watching it , maybe it's the lackof excitement but this morning coverage is dull and I have switched over. My favourite sport event to watch behind the Olympics and now I'm struggling to motivate to watch it. 

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...-peak-viewing-figures-big-drop-sky-sports-bbc


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/th...icketers-make-noticeable-effort-PR-front.html

Also seems the event itself is struggling in regards the crowds at the event - lots of empty stands


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 17, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seems it doesn't matter how well they cover it - not many are actually watching it , maybe it's the like of excitement but this morning coverage is dull and I have switched over. My favourite sport event to watch behind the Olympics and now I'm struggling to motivate to watch it. 

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...-peak-viewing-figures-big-drop-sky-sports-bbc


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/th...icketers-make-noticeable-effort-PR-front.html

Click to expand...

Not to worry Phil,it's not like anyone's forcing you to watch it &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 17, 2016)

Great to hear some common sense being spoken on the subject of the proliferation of modern 200 and stupid yard par 3s.

Most of the showpiece / exciting par 3s are, relatively speaking, tiddlers.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 17, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Not to worry Phil,it's not like anyone's forcing you to watch it ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Just something to say the same thing about! More worrying to see the empty stands.

The two articles can't even agree on the figures. From the Guardian:
Figures obtained by the Guardian show a high-point Thursday audience of 347,000 at 5pm between Sky1, Sky Sports 1 and Sky Sports 4. The equivalent peak statistic for the BBCâ€™s coverage in 2015 was 1.5 million.

From The Mail
The subscription channel's peak audience during a mammoth 14-and-a-half hours of live golf was a paltry 267,000 and the average figure for the golfathon shown on three Sky channels was just 237,000. 

Seems they are just trying to make a point, mute as it is as Sky have it regardless and yet they cannot even get close to the same numbers. The R&A are right, the viewing habits have changed and there are many different ways to get coverage and so TV figures are going to dissipate. If you really don't like the Sky coverage and some of the presenters/commentators simply watching elsewhere or not at all is the answer


----------



## louise_a (Jul 17, 2016)

I have activated my pass for the last day (and the cricket), but hear if a question, how live is the live coverage? I was saw the leaders hit to the 6th green and then went on the open website to check how others were doing and it was showing that Phil had already birdied the hole before the putt was shown on TV


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2016)

louise_a said:



			I have activated my pass for the last day (and the cricket), but hear if a question, how live is the live coverage? I was saw the leaders hit to the 6th green and then went on the open website to check how others were doing and it was showing that Phil had already birdied the hole before the putt was shown on TV
		
Click to expand...

It seems it's delayed a touch - the Open App is very good and is sending updates on the final pairing and is ahead of what is being shown


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 17, 2016)

louise_a said:



			I have activated my pass for the last day (and the cricket), but hear if a question, how live is the live coverage? I was saw the leaders hit to the 6th green and then went on the open website to check how others were doing and it was showing that Phil had already birdied the hole before the putt was shown on TV
		
Click to expand...

streaming will always lag behind live TV, due to the need to encode it, buffer it etc..


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jul 17, 2016)

I've enjoyed the Sky coverage and if Virgin put up my Kahuna rates then fair enough, it's worth it.

Long live Peter Alliss though :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 17, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			I've enjoyed the Sky coverage and if Virgin put up my Kahuna rates then fair enough, it's worth it.

Long live Peter Alliss though :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Won't be that long then, he's almost my age


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jul 17, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Won't be that long then, he's almost my age 

Click to expand...

You sound fine Junior &#128521;


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 17, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			You sound fine Junior &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Hick :thup:


----------



## Imurg (Jul 17, 2016)

Anyone who chose to not watch - Pahahahahahahahahahaha..&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Anyone who chose to not watch - Pahahahahahahahahahaha..&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Or who couldn't watch because they don't have sky - it was a good show of golf , just a shame so little amount of people will have seen it


----------



## Imurg (Jul 17, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Or who couldn't watch because they don't have sky - it was a good show of golf , just a shame so little amount of people will have seen it
		
Click to expand...

Yep - I don't have Sky Sports....but I still watched it.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jul 17, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Yep - I don't have Sky Sports....but I still watched it.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, love internet tv


----------



## golfgod1ab (Jul 17, 2016)

I agree great advert for golf, shame so many people missed it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Yep - I don't have Sky Sports....but I still watched it.
		
Click to expand...

Because you paid further money to watch it - many won't and many don't have the ability to watch online or via Now TV - it was a great watch but millions didn't get to see or couldn't see it. That for me is a big shame because something like today would have been a great watch for millions others


----------



## Imurg (Jul 17, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because you paid further money to watch it - many won't and many don't have the ability to watch online or via Now TV - it was a great watch but millions didn't get to see or couldn't see it. That for me is a big shame because something like today would have been a great watch for millions others
		
Click to expand...

Â£6.99 Phil........Â£6.99


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Â£6.99 Phil........Â£6.99
		
Click to expand...

Plus buying a box ? Plus having internet good enough to make it worthwhile - a casual fan isn't going to pay 

Many million households don't have Internet good enough 

And people just won't pay unless they are a golf fan

Before they got it as part of their telly license 

The viewing figures will tell the story


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 17, 2016)

One of the great final rounds of a major ever.  Absolutely spellbinding TV.  God I can't wait to hear what the main protagonists think about it, what they are feeling, what they thought they main turning point was. Here comes the interviews and presentation ceremony with a TV audience in the millions and millions watching, come on, let's have it, lets sell golf as exciting, let's hear what the players thought about one of the greatest final rounds ever....

Oh, it's some anonymous bald bloke in a blazer surrounded by other anonymous bald blokes in blazers badly reading a pre-prepared speech and dying on his arse.  Nice one, way to go.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 17, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Plus buying a box ? Plus having internet good enough to make it worthwhile - a casual fan isn't going to pay 

Many million households don't have Internet good enough 

And people just won't pay unless they are a golf fan

Before they got it as part of their telly license 

The viewing figures will tell the story
		
Click to expand...

Get over it Phil. People will pay if they want to watch it and if they didn't I concur with Imurg's Pahahahahahahahahahaha..&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

This was as good an advert you'll get for golf and will reverberate around the world. Those that didn't see it will have their interest pricked and I can see many finding a way to watch the USPGA and RC and certainly finding a way to see this in a years time.


----------



## Junior (Jul 17, 2016)

It was a tremendous spectacle.  Probably the best final round of a major I've seen.  I thought sky did a great job with the coverage.


----------



## golfgod1ab (Jul 17, 2016)

Let me run out and sign up for sky now...... Â£100 a month don't think so!


----------



## louise_a (Jul 17, 2016)

I agree with Phil, people with a casual interest in golf and no Sky will have been unlikely to pay to watch it, thus denying the non golfers seeing a great advert for the game.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 17, 2016)

golfgod1ab said:



			Let me run out and sign up for sky now...... Â£100 a month don't think so!
		
Click to expand...

I got it for 12.50 pal ðŸ˜‰


----------



## ruff-driver (Jul 17, 2016)

golfgod1ab said:



			Let me run out and sign up for sky now...... Â£100 a month don't think so!
		
Click to expand...

Or Â£20 for a kodi box and watch it for nowt


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 17, 2016)

Golf, as just about every other sport on TV, is no longer bothered about showing their wares to the masses.  But it is all about getting the most money out of the committed fans who will subscribe to the pay channels the sport is on nowadays. That's the way the world is.  There's no money to be made in the short to medium term in having as wide an audience see your sport as possible.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 17, 2016)

And if it had been the worst Open in history the same people would have missed it as well, BBC chose not to spend TV Licence fees on it.
BBC's responsbility no one else.
Cheers Sky, loved it.


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 17, 2016)

Great job Sky.

The bbc will be kicking themselves they couldn't be bothered with the final year.

They will talk about this Open for years. It had it all.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 17, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Great job Sky.

The bbc will be kicking themselves they couldn't be bothered with the final year.

They will talk about this Open for years. It had it all.
		
Click to expand...

Echo that, they've brought golf coverage into the modern era.


----------



## Andy (Jul 17, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Great job Sky.

The bbc will be kicking themselves they couldn't be bothered with the final year.

They will talk about this Open for years. It had it all.
		
Click to expand...

Best in a long time Fabio, awesome viewing.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 17, 2016)

Sky have been great, they've met their promises and the dedicated coverage has been much better than the BBC would ever be able to do as a shared audience channel.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2016)

Sky did a great job covering it - that wasn't ever the problem 

There will be some parts that some people like and there will be some parts that people didn't like - 

Some will prefer what BBC did and some will prefer the Sky coverage - there is no right and wrong answer in regards what people's opinions on how each broadcast the sport 

The biggest issue for was always the loss of viewers as with all sports that have moved across to Sky - it was another of the great sporting occasions gone to subscription telly and that for me was a bad thing 

Today was great to watch - not because of Sky or because it wasn't on the BBC or who was commentating but because of the golf itself from the players - being on Sky didn't make that difference - it would have been no different if it was on any channel but the biggest shame is instead of 4 to 5 million watching it you will get under a million - if people think that's nothing to worry about then fine , for me I think it is.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jul 17, 2016)

Sky Sports have just gave the BBC a good kick in the nuts ... Take that &#128170;&#127996;&#128074;&#127996;


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 17, 2016)

These 4 or 5 million people have been watching The Open on the BBC for how many years now? In that same period golf participation has declined. 

Viewing numbers are irrelevant to uptake.

Like all business you need to accept that the market has changed and move with times.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 17, 2016)

Highlights are on BBC 2 at 8........
Plenty of access fot those who don't want to or can't go the Sky/Now etc route...

BBC could have shown this Open.
They chose not to for a variety of reasons.
Unless a few million quid are going to get pumped into the BBC specifically for The Open it isn't going to be any different.
Highlight shows are much better for non players who may want to be part of the game.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 17, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Golf, as just about every other sport on TV, is no longer bothered about showing their wares to the masses.  But it is all about getting the most money out of the committed fans who will subscribe to the pay channels the sport is on nowadays. That's the way the world is.  There's no money to be made in the short to medium term in having as wide an audience see your sport as possible.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely spot on. Which is why Sky saw the business opportunity and BBC quit a year early.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 17, 2016)

So Mark Roe has just talked this up as eclipsing the Duel In The Sun at Turnberry in 1977.  You couldn't make it up.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 17, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Great job Sky.

The bbc will be kicking themselves they couldn't be bothered with the final year.

They will talk about this Open for years. It had it all.
		
Click to expand...

Complimentary wine and Stella was the highlight:whoo:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 17, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sky did a great job covering it - that wasn't ever the problem 

There will be some parts that some people like and there will be some parts that people didn't like - 

Some will prefer what BBC did and some will prefer the Sky coverage - there is no right and wrong answer in regards what people's opinions on how each broadcast the sport 

The biggest issue for was always the loss of viewers as with all sports that have moved across to Sky - it was another of the great sporting occasions gone to subscription telly and that for me was a bad thing 

Today was great to watch - not because of Sky or because it wasn't on the BBC or who was commentating but because of the golf itself from the players - being on Sky didn't make that difference - it would have been no different if it was on any channel but the biggest shame is instead of 4 to 5 million watching it you will get under a million - if people think that's nothing to worry about then fine , for me I think it is.
		
Click to expand...

Did you watch it?


----------



## golfgod1ab (Jul 17, 2016)

Great look forward to it on box office in a few years!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Did you watch it?
		
Click to expand...

I did Stu - thought it was brilliant from them both , some of the best ball striking I have seen and great spectacle


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 17, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sky did a great job covering it - that wasn't ever the problem 

There will be some parts that some people like and there will be some parts that people didn't like - 

Some will prefer what BBC did and some will prefer the Sky coverage - there is no right and wrong answer in regards what people's opinions on how each broadcast the sport 

The biggest issue for was always the loss of viewers as with all sports that have moved across to Sky - it was another of the great sporting occasions gone to subscription telly and that for me was a bad thing 

Today was great to watch - not because of Sky or because it wasn't on the BBC or who was commentating but because of the golf itself from the players - being on Sky didn't make that difference - it would have been no different if it was on any channel but the *biggest shame is instead of 4 to 5 million watching it you will get under a million - if people think that's nothing to worry about then fine , for me I think it is*.
		
Click to expand...

I see your point, but personally believe that in 20 years as many people that talk about 77 will talk about this. Those that wanted to watch it, will have. 
We are all happy enough with skys choice to cover all the other events during the year. If people cant afford 6.99 then they cant afford golf as a hobby in this day and age.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 17, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			So Mark Roe has just talked this up as eclipsing the Duel In The Sun at Turnberry in 1977.  You couldn't make it up.  

Click to expand...

Very predictable from a Sky pundit , I think everyone on Sky at some point talked up Sky this week. It's just one big advertising , money making machine  - the TV equivalent of TalkSport.

It would have been even better on the Beeb today and no subscription needed to boot.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 17, 2016)

The whole Sky versus the BBC debate is very much like the Scottish referendum and Brexit. It's happened, the BBC didn't want golf, that isn't going to change. Accept it and move on.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 17, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Very predictable from a Sky pundit , I think everyone on Sky at some point talked up Sky this week. It's just one big advertising , money making machine  - the TV equivalent of TalkSport.

It would have been even better on the Beeb today and no subscription needed to boot.
		
Click to expand...

"Very predictable from a sky pundit" how on earth is that comment talking Sky up, they broadcasted it, they never hit the shots. Lowest ever total to win an Open and and a runner up with a score that would've won 140 out of the last 144 Opens. We witnessed history today and it had nothing to do with Sky.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 17, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			So Mark Roe has just talked this up as eclipsing the Duel In The Sun at Turnberry in 1977.  You couldn't make it up.  

Click to expand...

It may well do mate, I've watched the Duel in the Sun a few times this week and loved it, today I watched this one as it happened and found it just as exciting.


----------



## Val (Jul 17, 2016)

Can't criticise Sky at all, they were superb. The BBC however......


----------



## turkish (Jul 17, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sky did a great job covering it - that wasn't ever the problem 

There will be some parts that some people like and there will be some parts that people didn't like - 

Some will prefer what BBC did and some will prefer the Sky coverage - there is no right and wrong answer in regards what people's opinions on how each broadcast the sport 

The biggest issue for was always the loss of viewers as with all sports that have moved across to Sky - it was another of the great sporting occasions gone to subscription telly and that for me was a bad thing 

Today was great to watch - not because of Sky or because it wasn't on the BBC or who was commentating but because of the golf itself from the players - being on Sky didn't make that difference - it would have been no different if it was on any channel but the biggest shame is instead of 4 to 5 million watching it you will get under a million - if people think that's nothing to worry about then fine , for me I think it is.
		
Click to expand...

I see your point BUT- and I'm in no way a fan of sky.... Or Rupert Murdoch and his evil empire- but I have to admit they do a really good job with sports.

The English premier league is the perfect example of making a certain sport popular of that's your MO. Not saying it's made the standard any better but they are excellent are branding and I think they will do the same with golf (and I think the R&A think that too)


----------



## richy (Jul 17, 2016)

Loved Sky's coverage. So glad I don't bother with a TV license. The BBC can take a running jump.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 17, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			"Very predictable from a sky pundit" how on earth is that comment talking Sky up, they broadcasted it, they never hit the shots.
		
Click to expand...

Sky turn nothing stories into a massive talking point, it's how they exist. You can see it on most of their channels, the majority of presenters sensationalise small things to give the impression something spectacular has happened. In other words copying US TV.
Their coverage this year has been top notch but sometimes they do go way over the top.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 17, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			"Very predictable from a sky pundit" how on earth is that comment talking Sky up, they broadcasted it, they never hit the shots. Lowest ever total to win an Open and and a runner up with a score that would've won 140 out of the last 144 Opens. We witnessed history today and it had nothing to do with Sky.
		
Click to expand...

Its because it was shown on Sky that he said that, that's how. Shameless bigging up of Sky all the time even Harmon got on in the act today.

Somehow I don't think Rowe would have said that if the Live coverage was on Beeb and  Sky was just reporting on it.


----------



## Robobum (Jul 17, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Its because it was shown on Sky that he said that, that's how. Shameless bigging up of Sky all the time even Harmon got on in the act today.

Somehow I don't think Rowe would have said that if the Live coverage was on Beeb and  Sky was just reporting on it.
		
Click to expand...

What makes the duel in the sun better than today's last round do you think?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 17, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Its because it was shown on Sky that he said that, that's how. Shameless bigging up of Sky all the time even Harmon got on in the act today.

Somehow I don't think Rowe would have said that if the Live coverage was on Beeb and  Sky was just reporting on it.
		
Click to expand...

Garbage, have a look at social media, players from all over the world and many ex Open champions saying it could possibly be the greatest Open ever, I suppose they are all paid by Sky.
Or is it because you stated Henson would crumble?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 17, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Sky turn nothing stories into a massive talking point, it's how they exist. You can see it on most of their channels, the majority of presenters sensationalise small things to give the impression something spectacular has happened. In other words copying US TV.
Their coverage this year has been top notch but sometimes they do go way over the top.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with the point about Sky's coverage, but we witnessed history today, you can't go any further over the top than that.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			"Very predictable from a sky pundit" how on earth is that comment talking Sky up, they broadcasted it, they never hit the shots. Lowest ever total to win an Open and and a runner up with a score that would've won 140 out of the last 144 Opens. We witnessed history today and it had nothing to do with Sky.
		
Click to expand...

I never watched the Dual in the Sun - have seen the Open films about it all and the highlights but today's was the best final round from two players that I have seen , the Masters when Schwartzel won was good but that was a lot of people getting involved 

This was two guys trading birdies and playing the near perfect round of golf - someone shooting a 65 in the last round when one behind shouldn't lose but when the other shoots a 63 it happens !

It was outstanding golf - maybe not as dramatic in the end but the quality of golf was something I'm not sure we will see much


----------



## turkish (Jul 17, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Sky turn nothing stories into a massive talking point, it's how they exist. You can see it on most of their channels, the majority of presenters sensationalise small things to give the impression something spectacular has happened. In other words copying US TV.
Their coverage this year has been top notch but sometimes they do go way over the top.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmmm I don't think sky are the only ones guilty of this- at Euro 2016 many times we were fed by both BBQ and itv "oh what a great game this is" when in all honesty it was garbage they just didn't want you turning over the the gardening channel!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Its because it was shown on Sky that he said that, that's how. Shameless bigging up of Sky all the time even Harmon got on in the act today.

Somehow I don't think Rowe would have said that if the Live coverage was on Beeb and  Sky was just reporting on it.
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't matter who covered it - that was the best final round I have seen in an Open , maybe a major when it comes to the quality of the golf being played 

The quality has nothing to do with who was covering it - golf pundits and pro's from magazines , Sky and BBC on all over social media are comparing it to The Dual in the Sun


----------



## Val (Jul 17, 2016)

Sky got fortunate with the golf on show, it doesn't change the fact their coverage was superb though


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 17, 2016)

turkish said:



			Hmmmm I don't think sky are the only ones guilty of this- at Euro 2016 many times we were fed by both BBQ and itv "oh what a great game this is" when in all honesty it was garbage they just didn't want you turning over the the gardening channel!
		
Click to expand...

True but Sky are the UK experts at it.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 17, 2016)

Have enjoyed both Sky's and BBC's coverage, I mean with the golf what was not to like. I believe it just comes down to the production teams and the  way they present the golf, pictures come from ETP for them both .


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 17, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Garbage, have a look at social media, players from all over the world and many ex Open champions saying it could possibly be the greatest Open ever, I suppose they are all paid by Sky.
Or is it because you stated Henson would crumble?
		
Click to expand...

Thats true I did think that Stenson could buckle a bit under the pressure. He hadn't won a major and he was up against a 5 time major champion going into the final round. Fair play to Stenson he has clearly got what it takes to get the job done. 

My beef with Sky has nothing to do with Stenson, it's just the way they behave is tiresome and predictable. Talksport as well are forever having digs at 5live. Even taking a pop at SPOTY because it's something they don't have. Maybe I see something that isn't there but that's how they come across to me.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 17, 2016)

Val said:



			Sky got fortunate with the golf on show, it doesn't change the fact their coverage was superb though
		
Click to expand...

Spot on Val.

I thought they'd over analyse everything like they have done with the football coverage but it's been the opposite. The part on the range with Claude Harmon and the pro's was superb. 

I don't believe the coverage would've been better on BBC had they'd had the coverage.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 17, 2016)

Robobum said:



			What makes the duel in the sun better than today's last round do you think?
		
Click to expand...

That it was 2 absolute legends of the game, rather than two very good players.  That they provided that level of golf over 36 holes, rather than the 18 holes of today.  That Jack Nicklaus managed on the last hole to make Tom Watson's short putt essential to avoid a play off, rather than the luxury of the three putts Stenson could have taken.  And that they did it with wooden headed drivers, steel shafts, butter knives and balls that, if they were lucky were almost round, rather than the much more forgiving equipment of today.


----------



## richy (Jul 17, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Thats true I did think that Stenson could buckle a bit under the pressure. He hadn't won a major and he was up against a 5 time major champion going into the final round. Fair play to Stenson he has clearly got what it takes to get the job done. 

My beef with Sky has nothing to do with Stenson, it's just the way they behave is tiresome and predictable. Talksport as well are forever having digs at 5live. Even taking a pop at SPOTY because it's something they don't have. Maybe I see something that isn't there but that's how they come across to me.
		
Click to expand...

I actually know what you mean. They do the same with the boxing. Any fighter who isn't Matchroom or fighting someone from Matchroom simply doesn't exist.

There was a true all time great fighting on Saturday in Wales and wasn't mentioned at all on Sky.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Spot on Val.

I thought they'd over analyse everything like they have done with the football coverage but it's been the opposite. The part on the range with Claude Harmon and the pro's was superb. 

I don't believe the coverage would've been better on BBC had they'd had the coverage.
		
Click to expand...

The live golf coverage is the same regardless of the broadcaster - all the pictures and cameramen etc are all down by European Tour Productions alongside outside broadcast companies ( one of the ones I work for ) - those pictures are then fed to the various broadcast companies around the world for them to commentate too etc and then they broadcast out what they seem fit - some countries just take the home broadcast ( sky ) some have their own. 

So what it will come down to will be how each broadcaster produces the show - for me Sky didn't focus enough on all the players and the live golf so wasn't my preference plus I'm not a fan of their commentators - other will be and will prefer what they did with the shot zone etc - that doesn't mean others are right or wrong just have a different way they want to see the golf


----------



## Val (Jul 17, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The live golf coverage is the same regardless of the broadcaster - all the pictures and cameramen etc are all down by European Tour Productions alongside outside broadcast companies ( one of the ones I work for ) - those pictures are then fed to the various broadcast companies around the world for them to commentate too etc and then they broadcast out what they seem fit - some countries just take the home broadcast ( sky ) some have their own. 

So what it will come down to will be how each broadcaster produces the show - for me Sky didn't focus enough on all the players and the live golf so wasn't my preference plus I'm not a fan of their commentators - other will be and will prefer what they did with the shot zone etc - that doesn't mean others are right or wrong just have a different way they want to see the golf
		
Click to expand...

How can they focus on live golf and all the players if the coverage is outwith their control?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 17, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The live golf coverage is the same regardless of the broadcaster - all the pictures and cameramen etc are all down by European Tour Productions alongside outside broadcast companies ( one of the ones I work for ) - those pictures are then fed to the various broadcast companies around the world for them to commentate too etc and then they broadcast out what they seem fit - some countries just take the home broadcast ( sky ) some have their own. 

So what it will come down to will be how each broadcaster produces the show - for me Sky didn't focus enough on all the players and the live golf so wasn't my preference plus I'm not a fan of their commentators - other will be and will prefer what they did with the shot zone etc - that doesn't mean others are right or wrong just have a different way they want to see the golf
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the issue is the ET and their own broadcasters if they control the pictures.  Do they have enough cameras to get the amount of livegolfthats actually being played?

I very rarely listen to what commentators say tbh, I don't get the dislike of certain ones. The mute button comes in very handy:thup:


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jul 17, 2016)

Val said:



			How can they focus on live golf and all the players if the coverage is outwith their control?
		
Click to expand...

Because the producers decide what to show. They all receive the same pictures from the camera feeds but it is up to the producers to decide how it will be shown.

If I've understood correctly.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 17, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			That it was 2 absolute legends of the game, 

At the time they were not known as legends

rather than two very good players.  That they provided that level of golf over 36 holes, rather than the 18 holes of today.  

Stenson and Mickleson also played last 36 holes together and created the gap for today, yesterday.

That Jack Nicklaus managed on the last hole to make Tom Watson's short putt essential to avoid a play off, 
rather than the luxury of the three putts Stenson could have taken.

That wasn't handed on a plate, it was done with the lowest ever final round score.

  And that they did it with wooden headed drivers, steel shafts, butter knives and balls that, if they were lucky were almost round, rather than the much more forgiving equipment of today.

Irrelevant as you can only play with the equipment available at the time
		
Click to expand...

Answers above, only time will tell if it is seen as bigger or not than the Duel in The Sun, but to single out one commentator because he works for Sky when many are agreeing is unfair.


----------



## Val (Jul 17, 2016)

Canary_Yellow said:



			Because the producers decide what to show. They all receive the same pictures from the camera feeds but it is up to the producers to decide how it will be shown.

If I've understood correctly.
		
Click to expand...

Right, and they get how long to decide? It is live after all.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jul 17, 2016)

Val said:



			Right, and they get how long to decide? It is live after all.
		
Click to expand...

For very obvious reasons (it's happening simultaneously), not everything is shown exactly live. So the producers would have control over which groups to focus on and the order in which things are shown.

I've never noticed any real difference between the BBC and Sky in that regard. Sky do more around analysis and studio time, but I actually really enjoy that element.


----------



## Val (Jul 17, 2016)

Coverage of the top pairing was no more than seconds behind so I assume producers are picking and choosing the best of the rest? 

No surprises really. Do we really want to see mediocre golf when the leaders are turning it on?


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jul 17, 2016)

Val said:



			Coverage of the top pairing was no more than seconds behind so I assume producers are picking and choosing the best of the rest? 

No surprises really. Do we really want to see mediocre golf when the leaders are turning it on?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that's right. Harder I guess when the leaders are not in the same group. Also, there was a bit of a habit in the past of showing a lot of tiger woods even when playing badly. I wasn't a fan of that element of production.


----------



## Slab (Jul 18, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			One of the great final rounds of a major ever.  Absolutely spellbinding TV.  God I can't wait to hear what the main protagonists think about it, what they are feeling, what they thought they main turning point was. Here comes the interviews and presentation ceremony with a TV audience in the millions and millions watching, come on, let's have it, lets sell golf as exciting, let's hear what the players thought about one of the greatest final rounds ever....

Oh, it's some anonymous bald bloke in a blazer surrounded by other anonymous bald blokes in blazers badly reading a pre-prepared speech and dying on his arse.  Nice one, way to go.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, great viewing (with for me, next to no adverts over many hours) but the presentation was the naff part (although mercifully quite short)  

After spending so much wonga where was the presenter figure to announce & tie things together rather than an 'administrator' 
I'll wager there was plenty celeb golf fans or retired successful golfers there with the skills/respect etc that the viewing public would connect with?

I get that you wouldn't stick Dougie Donnelly out there as 1st choice but Darren Clarke (esp in an RC year), Flado, McGinley, O'Meara, Laura Davis, there must have been dozens more of them there that could do it with a bit of pizzazz without sounding like a speak & spell or going OTT


----------



## Slab (Jul 18, 2016)

Typo on Faldo in above post of course and too late to edit... but quite liking his new name


----------



## Robobum (Jul 18, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			That it was 2 absolute legends of the game, rather than two very good players.  That they provided that level of golf over 36 holes, rather than the 18 holes of today.  That Jack Nicklaus managed on the last hole to make Tom Watson's short putt essential to avoid a play off, rather than the luxury of the three putts Stenson could have taken.  And that they did it with wooden headed drivers, steel shafts, butter knives and balls that, if they were lucky were almost round, rather than the much more forgiving equipment of today.
		
Click to expand...

Nostalgia then.

Give it 30years and a catchy title and yesterday's will be right up there too.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 18, 2016)

Duel in the sun was 1975 (?) and so almost a generation ago and many won't have seen it. That was over the final round where this time around the protagonists slugged it toe to toe for two rounds. Simply put, that puts it right up there with original duel in my opinion and will go down as one of the true classic Open's

Irrespective of who provided the pictures and words it was compelling from the moment Phil hit that approach at the first and it took a record squalling 63 to win it. Can't be many final rounds where the loser hit a 65

If the pictures are from an external source, and I thought Sky also had their own cameras there as well, it's down to the production team to show what they want. I thought there was more than enough coverage of the likes of Beef, Garcia, Hatton etc but it was a straight showdown up front and that rightly got full coverage. I loved the Sky coverage and while we won't get that sort of Open next year, they'll tweak what they did here and come back with something bigger and better


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 18, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			So Mark Roe has just talked this up as eclipsing the Duel In The Sun at Turnberry in 1977.  You couldn't make it up.  

Click to expand...

Jack Nicklaus has said much the same, but what would he know?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 18, 2016)

Slab said:



			Agree, great viewing (with for me, next to no adverts over many hours) but the presentation was the naff part (although mercifully quite short)  

After spending so much wonga where was the presenter figure to announce & tie things together rather than an 'administrator' 
I'll wager there was plenty celeb golf fans or retired successful golfers there with the skills/respect etc that the viewing public would connect with?

I get that you wouldn't stick Dougie Donnelly out there as 1st choice but Darren Clarke (esp in an RC year), Flado, McGinley, O'Meara, Laura Davis, there must have been dozens more of them there that could do it with a bit of pizzazz without sounding like a speak & spell or going OTT
		
Click to expand...

I know it's a small thing but it's every year, as you say, some dull administrator no one has heard of who can not do a speech. Just copy Wimbledon, they cottoned on to this a few years ago. Get someone in who, to start with, can actually speak in public (there would be plenty of candidates there from Sky to start with) and have a quick interview with the main protagonists if there are 2 of them or just the winner. Not difficult.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 18, 2016)

I enjoyed the coverage. from what i saw  there was far more golf and the filler bits all related to golf. 10/10 for Sky.

unlike the beeb, who i always felt spent too long on what Mrs Beecham from Tunbridge Wells had sent the commentators, or two guys wind sufing , or someone walking their dog miles off down the beach


----------



## Slab (Jul 18, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			I enjoyed the coverage. from what i saw  there was far more golf and the filler bits all related to golf. 10/10 for Sky.

*unlike the beeb, who i always felt spent too long on what Mrs Beecham from Tunbridge Wells had sent the commentators, or two guys wind sufing , or someone walking their dog miles off down the beach*

Click to expand...

My on screen feed might have differed somewhat with the different broadcaster but I still had all that (the dog getting its pic taken on beach, the trial bike on the sand, the ferry anchored off the coast, the jet skier etc etc


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 18, 2016)

Slab said:



			My on screen feed might have differed somewhat with the different broadcaster but I still had all that (the dog getting its pic taken on beach, the trial bike on the sand, the ferry anchored off the coast, the jet skier etc etc
		
Click to expand...

Really?

The Beeb did it when the last group were putting out though:rofl:


----------



## Slab (Jul 18, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			Really?

The Beeb did it when the last group were putting out though:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I think my satellite provider uses a feed from the Golf Channel (although its not branded on screen that way)
Must be some international feed as there's no studio time whatsoever over the 4 days and ad breaks of only 20 seconds of the local country sponsor (Barclays in this case) once or twice an hour, usually timed for when the leader-board is scrolling through


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 18, 2016)

As someone who decried the Sky takeover a year ago I have to say that I think they did a pretty good job overall.

It wasn't 'my' traditional Open Sunday because of the irksome ads, but all in all I didn't find them too bad - just poured another glass of wine whenever Ray came on. Shimplesshh - hic!


PS.... who actually won?:cheers:


PPS - MY HEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 18, 2016)

I'd just like to point out... It's the players the spectators the officials etc etc that make for a great event not, as some are saying especially themselves, Sky flippin' TV...


----------



## freddielong (Jul 18, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			Really?

The Beeb did it when the last group were putting out though:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Where as Sky just went to another advert.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 18, 2016)

The way my weekend worked out I spent a lot of time watching the holes 6/7/8 feed on the website, I watched the bbc highlights on Saturday night and saw most of the leaders' final round in the pub.

The website stream was brilliant, so much drama on the postage stamp in particular that wouldn't have made the main coverage since it was people way down the field. Kuchar, for example, yesterday had me saying "oh no" out loud when he played backwards out a bunker only to misjudge his third shot and end up right back in there. I can see me watching dual screen in future to pair this sort of thing with the main coverage.

Sky seemed good but I probably didn't see enough to form a firm opinion. Watching in a pub meant I didn't hear any commentary or analysis. The adverts seemed pretty unobtrusive, though, I just remember the golf. My brother, though, was very annoyed it was on sky now. He thinks it's all very well for people like me they have sky but doesn't and can't afford it so he feels deprived of the chance to watch it unless he goes to the pub. He does have a point.

I thought the highlights left a lot to be desired, shots shown in the wrong order, good approaches played but we don't get to see what happened with the putts. And why we need aliss whittering on about nothing and dog on the beach  shots in a highlights programme I will never understand.

I also listened to a fair bit of the 5 live coverage and I thought it was ok but I have one major criticism of it. It's great to hear a long putt described and to learn that it narrowly missed etc but they constantly failed to say his far from the hole putts finished. You didn't know if the next one was a tap in or a nasty five footer. It drove me crackers!


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 18, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Where as Sky just went to another advert.
		
Click to expand...

I though the amount of ads was fine, didn't spoil my viewing, not like Mrs Beechams Dumpings etc references


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 18, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			I though the amount of ads was fine, didn't spoil my viewing, not like Mrs Beechams Dumpings etc references

Click to expand...


Are you saying that the multiple of times Ewan advised us of the name of his dug [and the reasons behind it] passed you by...

Really added to my viewing experience... Not!

I have more or less given up on Sky's coverage of golf but can't let 'the big one' slip me by...

They do other sports well but IMHO come up short when it comes to golf...

Perhaps them telling me how good they think they are, is part of the problem...

Richard Boxall and Howard Clarke are spot on and that's about it...


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 18, 2016)

MegaSteve said:



			Are you saying that the multiple of times Ewan advised us of the name of his dug [and the reasons behind it] passed you by...

Really added to my viewing experience... Not!

I have more or less given up on Sky's coverage of golf but can't let 'the big one' slip me by...

They do other sports well but IMHO come up short when it comes to golf...

Perhaps them telling me how good they think they are, is part of the problem...

Richard Boxall and Howard Clarke are spot on and that's about it...
		
Click to expand...

Didn't hear any mention of a dog TBH only saw one, but she was working in the studio


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 18, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			Didn't hear any mention of a dog TBH only saw one, but she was working in the studio

Click to expand...


----------



## User62651 (Jul 18, 2016)

No sky for me but I attempted to watch the last 9 from a streaming website which was better than nothing but just not sharp enough a picture and with the obligatory bufferings - poor viewing.
Watched the 2nd hour of the BBC highlights show last night, after watching The Open live most years since 1984 I do miss the Beeb coverage, yes Alliss and co can get tedious at times but it's tradition! I cant get Sky anyway as no satellite signal where I am due to a hill in way. Dont get infinity rolled out for a few more months on my street, perhaps by next year the internet will be quicker and my illegal feed will run smoother!
BBC are a bit of a joke now - Eastenders, Strictly and Bake Off seem to be what they're about. They had Davis Cup tennis on instead of the Open - enough said.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm 100% in the sky camp here. I thought their coverage was superb.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 18, 2016)

I did not see much of the Open this year as had a lot of family commitments on this year so everything was a bit sporadic but I did end up using all of the available sources. 
I was at home waiting for a parcel delivery on Thursday so got a few hours of the free Sky 1 coverage and thought it was very good. Compare the technology used to show information on Sky to Ken drawing on a portable white board on BBC. The ads were unobtrusive and the breaks were short. Not sure how much of the ad intrusion for the other Majors is based on the US broadcasters cutting away from the feed to their own ad breaks. 
When I was out for the day I watched the BBC highlights on Iplayer at night. They were a bit disappointing, slow to get to the action and, as has been said before, too much putting. 
When in the car I followed 5 Live and this was up to the usual high standard. Good commentary that they seem to fit seamlessly into their other shows and obligations. 
Outside of that, I used the BBC website to follow the live text updates. A bit slow on being updated but informative and did the job. 
So, plenty of ways of watching it or following it and many were free (I do not have Sky Sports as I just do not get to watch it enough to justify the cost). As for whether it should still be on BBC, simple fact is that it is expensive and the cost is just not justifiable to put on something that is watched by a minority. There will always be stuff that the BBC cannot afford to show or does not feel is within its remit many of which could get viewing figures that would dwarf the golf. Millions would want to see Game of Thrones or other series. Should the BBC ditch other programs to buy these in because people cannot afford Sky. It is often forgotten that sports fans are a viewing minority. 
 That said, my personal feeling is that the BBC should ditch Match of the Day and spend the money on a wider spectrum of sports (The Open included). The BBC is a public service broadcaster and should focus on TV and events that other services cannot provide or that are not represented elsewhere. It is a simple fact that if the terrestrial TV football rights were up for grabs then they would be snapped up and shown on another channel that is free to air. As such, the BBC is not providing a service that others would not provide by showing it. If you free up the cost of Match of the Day and the rights package, you would have funding for the BBC to show a wider and more diverse sporting package. Whilst you are at it, you could take away the 6 Nations rights as well. The BBC shows no commitment to club rugby and ditched Rugby Special. ITV picked up the mantle of a highlights show and should be offered the 6 Nations rights at the same time. 
Bit of a rant I know but there is much talk about spreading and growing sport, especially over the Rory/Olympics thing. On that basis, I am strongly of the opinion that the rights to big sporting events should be tied to an obligation to show and promote the sport in general. On that basis, The Open would require other events to be shown or a weekly highlights/news package, the 6 Nations coupled with a commitment to club rugby, Wimbledon with a wider commitment to tennis etc. Showing one event for a few days once a year will not spread the following or interest in a sport, being able to follow that up with coverage or highlights over the rest of the season/year just might. And do not even get me started on 5 Live moving everything non football to Sports Extra which most people would like to listen to in the car but cannot get as in car DAB is still fairly rare.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 18, 2016)

hello all
been reading this thread with interest
Think everyone knows by now my views on how golf has been covered by the BBC/Sky winning live rights to show the Open so wont repeat those but very keen to get an understanding of awareness of the fact you didn't need SKY to watch the Open so if you have 2 mins can you give me some answers/views on the below

Did you know you didn't need to have a sky box/ sky sports subscription to watch the Open?
Did you know you could have taken out a NOW TV pass to watch the whole of Open week for Â£10.99
Did you know that you can watch NOW TV on a host of devices - one of which is probably whatever you are using to look at this post - at home or, data allowance permitting, on the move without wifi?
Is Â£10.99 really too much to ask for 40 plus hours of broadcasting one of the biggest golfing events of the year?
Have we all been weaned on free content to the point that we have the mindset of "I want tons of great content, but I don't want to pay for it"


----------



## GB72 (Jul 18, 2016)

I am very familiar with Now TV and use it quite regularly. If there is a good weekend of sport I will buy a weekend pass and do that quite often for rugby internationals. 
This weekend would have been great value as your tenner would have not only got 4 days of top golf but also what turned into a cracker of a test match. If I had been at home I would have certainly signed up.
I know that I can watch Now TV on any number of devices but I am not a massive fan of the smaller screen on my phone or tablet or sitting at a desk watching on my computer. Luckily I have a TV rigged up with an Xbox and watch it on that so as not to impose my sports viewing on my wife. 
I think now TV is a great option for the less dedicated sports watcher. People are complaining about the cost of Sky to watch golf but seeing as Â£40 will get you all 4 majors plus any other golf or other sport on that week and suddenly it does not seem that bad.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 18, 2016)

MikeH said:



			hello all
been reading this thread with interest
Think everyone knows by now my views on how golf has been covered by the BBC/Sky winning live rights to show the Open so wont repeat those but very keen to get an understanding of awareness of the fact you didn't need SKY to watch the Open so if you have 2 mins can you give me some answers/views on the below

Did you know you didn't need to have a sky box/ sky sports subscription to watch the Open?
Did you know you could have taken out a NOW TV pass to watch the whole of Open week for Â£10.99
Did you know that you can watch NOW TV on a host of devices - one of which is probably whatever you are using to look at this post - at home or, data allowance permitting, on the move without wifi?
Is Â£10.99 really too much to ask for 40 plus hours of broadcasting one of the biggest golfing events of the year?
Have we all been weaned on free content to the point that we have the mindset of "I want tons of great content, but I don't want to pay for it"
		
Click to expand...

This is all very well for a younger generation - but I suspect a lot of elderly who have enjoyed the Open just wouldn't or couldn't go there.


----------



## Slab (Jul 18, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



*YES, those of us of certain vintage had decades of the Open 'free' on BBC, adjusting to not having it anymore will take a year or three. Sometimes it's hard to move on!*

Click to expand...

Just what I was typing...

The problem isnâ€™t whether itâ€™s worth Â£11. In todayâ€™s sport pay TV market it clearly is

The problem for some is a temporary one and is the transition period from paying naff all one year to Â£11 the next year (â€˜naff allâ€™ being the measured proportion of one yearâ€™s license fee divided to 40 hours viewing)

Itâ€™s still played over 4 days, itâ€™s still 72 holes etc etc so the event hasnâ€™t changed from last year

In 10 years folk will yearn after the days where Â£11 would buy a weeks sports viewing or hark after a double digit monthly subscription but itâ€™s still a bit new/raw to expect all the â€˜it should be freeâ€™ camp to embrace pay tv for their fav comp in its first year as a subscription only service 

Itâ€™ll just take a bit of time so the Pay tv guys should ease up up a bit and show a bit of understanding and the free guys need to accept change is inevitable and the sooner they accept it the sooner they can find a viewing option that's at least palatable


----------



## User62651 (Jul 18, 2016)

Was aware of NowTV but don't like pay per view for any sport on tv and dont want my credit card details stored by companies like this, maybe my age or I'm a tight git but that's how it is. Used to watching The Open live and free for so many years years, unwilling to change, not enough of a golf fan these days to pay more, only want to dip in and out of live coverage, not sit glued to tv for 7 hours - no time with job, kids, stuff to do. Only want the last 9 on Sunday live, could BBC not negotiate for that coverage only for us old skint fogies, leave the rest to Sky?


----------



## MikeH (Jul 18, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Was aware of NowTV but don't like pay per view for any sport on tv and dont want my credit card details stored by companies like this, maybe my age or I'm a tight git but that's how it is. Used to watching The Open live and free for so many years years, unwilling to change, not enough of a golf fan these days to pay more, only want to dip in and out of live coverage, not sit glued to tv for 7 hours - no time with job, kids, stuff to do. Only want the last 9 on Sunday live, could BBC not negotiate for that coverage only for us old skint fogies, leave the rest to Sky?
		
Click to expand...

Many thought the BBC would do what they did with The Masters and negotiate for the split live coverage with Sky over the weekend and my understanding is this would have been acceptable to Sky and The R&A

During the bidding/negotiation process it became very clear the BBC were not interested in any live rights, only the highlights. Then they asked to be released from their obligations to broadcast live coverage from Troon

Don't underestimate the contempt golf is held in by the decision makers at BBC Sport


----------



## MikeH (Jul 18, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			This is all very well for a younger generation - but I suspect a lot of elderly who have enjoyed the Open just wouldn't or couldn't go there.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure how being 'old' comes into it. Surely it's desire to watch live sport and/or a willingness to pay for the content. Both of which are of course acceptable positions to have. All the media research I see - and I see a lot - its under 25 generation are the demographic who will not pay for content


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 18, 2016)

MikeH said:



			Many thought the BBC would do what they did with The Masters and negotiate for the split live coverage with Sky over the weekend and my understanding is this would have been acceptable to Sky and The R&A

During the bidding/negotiation process it became very clear the BBC were not interested in any live rights, only the highlights. Then they asked to be released from their obligations to broadcast live coverage from Troon

*Don't underestimate the contempt golf is held in by the decision makers at BBC Sport*

Click to expand...

What do you think is the reason for that Mike?


----------



## Slab (Jul 18, 2016)

MikeH said:



			Not sure how being 'old' comes into it. Surely it's desire to watch live sport and/or a willingness to pay for the content. Both of which are of course acceptable positions to have. All the media research I see - and I see a lot - its under 25 generation are the demographic who will not pay for content
		
Click to expand...

Would the copious amount of media research be conducted predominantly online or electronically/interactively by any chance (where the under 25's are living these days and the old guys don't care about)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2016)

MikeH said:



			hello all
been reading this thread with interest
Think everyone knows by now my views on how golf has been covered by the BBC/Sky winning live rights to show the Open so wont repeat those but very keen to get an understanding of awareness of the fact you didn't need SKY to watch the Open so if you have 2 mins can you give me some answers/views on the below

Did you know you didn't need to have a sky box/ sky sports subscription to watch the Open?
Did you know you could have taken out a NOW TV pass to watch the whole of Open week for Â£10.99
Did you know that you can watch NOW TV on a host of devices - one of which is probably whatever you are using to look at this post - at home or, data allowance permitting, on the move without wifi?
Is Â£10.99 really too much to ask for 40 plus hours of broadcasting one of the biggest golfing events of the year?
Have we all been weaned on free content to the point that we have the mindset of "I want tons of great content, but I don't want to pay for it"
		
Click to expand...

Mike

What about the millions who don't have devices capable to stream using wifi 

What about the millions who don't have broadband capable to make it worthwhile to watch online

And you still need to pay further money to watch it 

Now TV is great but - you still need to purchase devices that it can be used on - smart phones , tablets , PS etc etc and you still need to have broadband good enough to make it worthwhile watching it - millions in the countries don't have either 

It may cost 10.99 for a pass or 6.99 for the day but that's on top of the cost for the device and the Internet that someone might not have and some aren't going to pay money to watch it on a tiny screen with buffering 

And how many casual viewers are going to pay to watch it ? As soon as you start asking people to pay for something that was part of something they already pay then the amount of people who watch drop off 

The viewing figures for the first day show to me that one the biggest events in the golfing calendar will now just by pass the public and will be watched just by people who are already golf fans.


It's an event that should be ranked alongside all the other protected sports that should be able to be watched live on terrestrial telly 

In the past decade or so the golf events that have disappeared of terrestrial telly to subscription telly IMO aren't helping the game - people on terrestrial telly now get two live days of the masters plus the Ladies Open ( which I suspect will be next ) - i put that blame with the government for not putting the Open in the same list as the Olympics etc. 

Looking at the stands at the event as well I think golf has a problem - empty stands , lots of unsold seats , added to the viewing figures a lot of people didn't see a fantastic golfing event that showed off how brilliant the sport can be


----------



## MikeH (Jul 18, 2016)

Slab said:



			Would the copious amount of media research be conducted predominantly online or electronically/interactively by any chance (where the under 25's are living these days and the old guys don't care about) 

Click to expand...

mix of online, face to face. not in Port Louis though. Port Talbot maybe. Port Louis, no


----------



## GB72 (Jul 18, 2016)

Whilst I accept the broadband point, a now TV or roku box can be bought for a tenner


----------



## Slab (Jul 18, 2016)

MikeH said:



			mix of online, face to face. not in Port Louis though. Port Talbot maybe. Port Louis, no
		
Click to expand...

 Yeah nobody asks me nuthin!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 18, 2016)

I was only vaguely aware of the now tv option. I've got sky sports so haven't really paid much attention to it.

However as it transpired, I was away for the weekend and staying somewhere that didn't have sky. Had I realised I could watch now tv on any device via the Internet I may well have bought a pass. I'll know next time although I've told my mum if she's planning any family get togethers next year to avoid the open weekend!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			What do you think is the reason for that Mike?
		
Click to expand...

Budget restraints and costs 

The BBC have to cater for everyone and not just sports fans 

They were told to reduce their costs and sports have taken a big hit because of those budget cuts - the BBC will pay for big programs like MOTD because over the period of the program they get viewing figures justified enough to continue to show it

Whether we like it or not golf is a minority sport - within tight budget restraints they couldn't afford to pay more for a minority sport


----------



## Slab (Jul 18, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			I was only vaguely aware of the now tv option. I've got sky sports so haven't really paid much attention to it.

However as it transpired, I was away for the weekend and staying somewhere that didn't have sky. Had I realised I could watch now tv on any device via the Internet I may well have bought a pass. I'll know next time although I've told my mum if she's planning any family get togethers next year to avoid the open weekend!!
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't you have used the sky go option as part of the subscription you already pay and view it on tablet/smartphone/laptop etc


----------



## MikeH (Jul 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Mike

What about the millions who don't have devices capable to stream using wifi 

What about the millions who don't have broadband capable to make it worthwhile to watch online

And you still need to pay further money to watch it 

Now TV is great but - you still need to purchase devices that it can be used on - smart phones , tablets , PS etc etc and you still need to have broadband good enough to make it worthwhile watching it - millions in the countries don't have either 

It may cost 10.99 for a pass or 6.99 for the day but that's on top of the cost for the device and the Internet that someone might not have and some aren't going to pay money to watch it on a tiny screen with buffering 

And how many casual viewers are going to pay to watch it ? As soon as you start asking people to pay for something that was part of something they already pay then the amount of people who watch drop off 

The viewing figures for the first day show to me that one the biggest events in the golfing calendar will now just by pass the public and will be watched just by people who are already golf fans.


It's an event that should be ranked alongside all the other protected sports that should be able to be watched live on terrestrial telly 

In the past decade or so the golf events that have disappeared of terrestrial telly to subscription telly IMO aren't helping the game - people on terrestrial telly now get two live days of the masters plus the Ladies Open ( which I suspect will be next ) - i put that blame with the government for not putting the Open in the same list as the Olympics etc. 

Looking at the stands at the event as well I think golf has a problem - empty stands , lots of unsold seats , added to the viewing figures a lot of people didn't see a fantastic golfing event that showed off how brilliant the sport can be
		
Click to expand...

I asked some questions because I was interested in hearing some specific answers to those questions... but rather than answering them you've come back with what amounts to a long statement of your view on and asking double the number of questions I did!

...takes deep breath and returns to listening to GM podcast


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 18, 2016)

Slab said:



			Couldn't you have used the sky go option as part of the subscription you already pay and view it on tablet/smartphone/laptop etc
		
Click to expand...

No, I get sky via virgin so no sky go.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 18, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Used to watching The Open live and free for so many years
		
Click to expand...

It currently costs approximately Â£12 a month to watch the BBC and always has had a cost through the license fee. It has never been "free".

I love the Beeb, I think it's great value for money and would happily pay Â£12 a month for Radio4 alone, but when it comes to golf its day is done. One fundamental problem amongst many is that the BBC can no longer dedicate airtime to the time it takes a major golf tournament to play out.

I'd pay for a BBC Sport channel but the vast majority would not. And there's the problem.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 18, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			What do you think is the reason for that Mike?
		
Click to expand...

Because their priorities lie with making rubbish dramas and making sure they can still afford to produce Eastenders and their priority is clearly with making sure they can afford to show Wimbledon for two weeks of the year, a handful of FA cup games, Premier League Highlights (can't even be bothered with Football league highlights anymore) and the Olympics every 4 years...nearly forgot the odd Rugby League game - definitely need that as a priority over the world's biggest golf tournament :-/

Their focus is clearly on non-sporting TV these days, save for the odd bit of sport (compared to yesteryear). A shame that they'd waste so much money on big budget drama really, but there must be enough people viewing it and not enough people viewing the sport to warrant the decision.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Budget restraints and costs 

The BBC have to cater for everyone and not just sports fans 

They were told to reduce their costs and sports have taken a big hit because of those budget cuts - the BBC will pay for big programs like MOTD because over the period of the program they get viewing figures justified enough to continue to show it

Whether we like it or not golf is a minority sport - within tight budget restraints they couldn't afford to pay more for a minority sport
		
Click to expand...

You've answered your previous post,
and if budgets are so restrained, what misses out to pay for The Open.

It's live on Radio, Sky and Internet, nobody cares about the casual viewer, why should we?

Plenty of initiatives been run by R&A.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Budget restraints and costs 

The BBC have to cater for everyone and not just sports fans 

They were told to reduce their costs and sports have taken a big hit because of those budget cuts - the BBC will pay for big programs like MOTD because over the period of the program they get viewing figures justified enough to continue to show it

Whether we like it or not golf is a minority sport - within tight budget restraints they couldn't afford to pay more for a minority sport
		
Click to expand...

Yet they find the money to cover Wimbledon and the number of participants in tennis is approx 10% of those for golf.

The Olympics is a whole bunch of minority sports, indeed apart from football every other sport could be described as minority.

Largely due to its Hampstead/Highgate trendy left domination the BBC has long seen golf as a bastion of the white, male, middle classes and, therefore, not worthy of spending the market rate upon.

That being so this debate is now, indeed has long been, futile as there is no will on the part of anyone senior within the BBC to devote any of their admittedly low sports budget to the game of golf.

Like many I would prefer that it were on BBC but "it ain't never gonna happen."


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			It currently costs approximately Â£12 a month to watch the BBC and always has had a cost through the license fee. It has never been "free".

I love the Beeb, I think it's great value for money and would happily pay Â£12 a month for Radio4 alone, but when it comes to golf its day is done. One fundamental problem amongst many is that the BBC can no longer dedicate airtime to the time it takes a major golf tournament to play out.

I'd pay for a BBC Sport channel but the vast majority would not. And there's the problem.
		
Click to expand...

I think the last statement is the big issue now 

As more sports move to subscription services the only people that will watch the sport now will be someone who is already a fan - most of us on here will pay for Sky because we have to if we want to watch Golf or indeed any regular sport now which is live. 

The biggest issue is that the money we are paying very rarely seems to make the sport easier to watch or helps promote the sport - football is a big example of how the rich keep getting richer and your average fan struggles to be able to watch it live. Will golf go that way with the R&A enjoying the new riches they have so the prize money for the players goes up and then the vicious circle begins - people are forced to pay more and more


----------



## GB72 (Jul 18, 2016)

image: http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/images/misc/quote_icon.png
Quote Originally Posted by Liverpoolphil	
image: http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/images/buttons/viewpost-right.png
View Post 
Budget restraints and costs 

 The BBC have to cater for everyone and not just sports fans 

 They were told to reduce their costs and sports have taken a big hit because of those budget cuts - the BBC will pay for big programs like MOTD because over the period of the program they get viewing figures justified enough to continue to show it

 Whether we like it or not golf is a minority sport - within tight budget restraints they couldn't afford to pay more for a minority sport '

I actually think that the argument is totally the opposite and the BBC should ditch Match of the Day and show more niche sports. The idea of the BBC is to be a public service broadcaster funded in such a way as to be free from the constraints of viewing figures. The idea is that it should cover areas that would not be taken up by commercial TV. The argument is that the BBC should be more niche in all areas rather than pander to viewing figures but that idea seems to have been lost. If the BBC got rid of the football highlights package it would not disappear, it would just re-appear on ITV or channel 4. 

Out of interest Mike, are you aware of whether the viewing rights for The Open was a 2 horse race or whether commercial terrestrial TV was invited to bid.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Yet they find the money to cover Wimbledon and the number of participants in tennis is approx 10% of those for golf.

The Olympics is a whole bunch of minority sports, indeed apart from football every other sport could be described as minority.

Largely due to its Hampstead/Highgate trendy left domination the BBC has long seen golf as a bastion of the white, male, middle classes and, therefore, not worthy of spending the market rate upon.

That being so this debate is now, indeed has long been, futile as there is no will on the part of anyone senior within the BBC to devote any of their admittedly low sports budget to the game of golf.

Like many I would prefer that it were on BBC but "it ain't never gonna happen."
		
Click to expand...

Wimbledon is one the biggest sporting draws on telly - average over 10 million viewers for finals day and a couple million every day - they show 13 days of tennis and the viewing they get justifies the cost they pay for it. It's also protected by the government and must be available to terrestrial viewers - Tennis is not a minority sport in regards viewers 

The same with the Olympics - it's viewed and watched by millions and covers every spectrum of sport 

The Open could easily be added back onto the gold protected list - especially if R&A request it via the government - it will depend on how the viewing figures pan out over the years and what affect it has on the sport


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2016)

GB72 said:



			image: http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/images/misc/quote_icon.png
Quote Originally Posted by Liverpoolphil	
image: http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/images/buttons/viewpost-right.png
View Post 
Budget restraints and costs 

 The BBC have to cater for everyone and not just sports fans 

 They were told to reduce their costs and sports have taken a big hit because of those budget cuts - the BBC will pay for big programs like MOTD because over the period of the program they get viewing figures justified enough to continue to show it

 Whether we like it or not golf is a minority sport - within tight budget restraints they couldn't afford to pay more for a minority sport '

I actually think that the argument is totally the opposite and the BBC should ditch Match of the Day and show more niche sports. The idea of the BBC is to be a public service broadcaster funded in such a way as to be free from the constraints of viewing figures. The idea is that it should cover areas that would not be taken up by commercial TV. The argument is that the BBC should be more niche in all areas rather than pander to viewing figures but that idea seems to have been lost. If the BBC got rid of the football highlights package it would not disappear, it would just re-appear on ITV or channel 4. 

Out of interest Mike, are you aware of whether the viewing rights for The Open was a 2 horse race or whether commercial terrestrial TV was invited to bid.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree that they should bin MOTD and use the money to fund broadcasting over sports - I think you are spot in those regards and that Â£250 mil could easily be spread across a lot of sports - golf , rugby , hockey , - sports that need more broadcasting but it seems the BBC are going more for the popular route


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Wimbledon is one the biggest sporting draws on telly - average over 10 million viewers for finals day and a couple million every day - they show 13 days of tennis and the viewing they get justifies the cost they pay for it. It's also protected by the government and must be available to terrestrial viewers - Tennis is not a minority sport in regards viewers 

The same with the Olympics - it's viewed and watched by millions and covers every spectrum of sport 

The Open could easily be added back onto the gold protected list - especially if R&A request it via the government - it will depend on how the viewing figures pan out over the years and what affect it has on the sport
		
Click to expand...

Like I said "it ain't gonna happen".

There is absolutely no will on the part of the BBC to make it happen and no reason why the R&A should accept less money.

Judging by the fall in participant numbers over recent years  in most televised sports including those on "free to air" coverage makes no difference to the promotion of a sport


----------



## chrisd (Jul 18, 2016)

MikeH said:



			hello all
been reading this thread with interest
Think everyone knows by now my views on how golf has been covered by the BBC/Sky winning live rights to show the Open so wont repeat those but very keen to get an understanding of awareness of the fact you didn't need SKY to watch the Open so if you have 2 mins can you give me some answers/views on the below

Did you know you didn't need to have a sky box/ sky sports subscription to watch the Open?
Did you know you could have taken out a NOW TV pass to watch the whole of Open week for Â£10.99
Did you know that you can watch NOW TV on a host of devices - one of which is probably whatever you are using to look at this post - at home or, data allowance permitting, on the move without wifi?
Is Â£10.99 really too much to ask for 40 plus hours of broadcasting one of the biggest golfing events of the year?
Have we all been weaned on free content to the point that we have the mindset of "I want tons of great content, but I don't want to pay for it"
		
Click to expand...

I'm clearly one of the old ones who other posters often refer to

I've had the full Sky package for, I guess, 25 years and therefore pay for all my non terrestrial viewing

If I didn't have Sky I would pay for a Now TV pass to see a weeks golf but absolutely won't pay Â£15 or so to watch a boxing match although I loved boxing when it was free to air - I just don't perceive that outlay for what might be 2 rounds, good value

I do stream some viewing and I use SkyGo too sometimes


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



*I totally agree that they should bin MOTD *and use the money to fund broadcasting over sports - I think you are spot in those regards and that Â£250 mil could easily be spread across a lot of sports - golf , rugby , hockey , - sports that need more broadcasting but it seems the BBC are going more for the popular route
		
Click to expand...

Then you deprive millions of people access to football if they don't have Sky, Broadband, etc - The very thing you are arguing for except it was for golf instead of football.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Wimbledon is one the biggest sporting draws on telly - average over 10 million viewers for finals day and a couple million every day - they show 13 days of tennis and the viewing they get justifies the cost they pay for it. It's also protected by the government and must be available to terrestrial viewers - Tennis is not a minority sport in regards viewers 

The same with the Olympics - it's viewed and watched by millions and covers every spectrum of sport 

The Open could easily be added back onto the gold protected list - especially if R&A request it via the government - it will depend on how the viewing figures pan out over the years and what affect it has on the sport
		
Click to expand...

The viewing figures are a red herring, the BBC will not get anymore money if they have 10 Million or 10 Thousand, the BBC is not encouraging people to play sport by showing Wimbledon and dropping The Open, as said the BBC should be there for all, we all pay the same fee.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Then you deprive millions of people access to football if they don't have Sky, Broadband, etc - The very thing you are arguing for except it was for golf instead of football. 

Click to expand...

It would be picked up by either ITV or CH 4 or 5 because a highlights package still has to be available to terrestrial telly - remember BBC outbid ITV to get MOTD back


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 18, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I'm clearly one of the old ones who other posters often refer to

I've had the full Sky package for, I guess, 25 years and therefore pay for all my non terrestrial viewing

If I didn't have Sky I would pay for a Now TV pass to see a weeks golf but absolutely won't pay Â£15 or so to watch a boxing match although I loved boxing when it was free to air - I just don't perceive that outlay for what might be 2 rounds, good value

I do stream some viewing and I use SkyGo too sometimes
		
Click to expand...

Probably an identical answer to one I'd give apart from I've only been a Sky subscriber for less than a year. Oh and not the Old bit ðŸ˜


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 18, 2016)

MikeH said:



			hello all
been reading this thread with interest
Think everyone knows by now my views on how golf has been covered by the BBC/Sky winning live rights to show the Open so wont repeat those but very keen to get an understanding of awareness of the fact you didn't need SKY to watch the Open so if you have 2 mins can you give me some answers/views on the below

Did you know you didn't need to have a sky box/ sky sports subscription to watch the Open?
Did you know you could have taken out a NOW TV pass to watch the whole of Open week for Â£10.99
Did you know that you can watch NOW TV on a host of devices - one of which is probably whatever you are using to look at this post - at home or, data allowance permitting, on the move without wifi?
Is Â£10.99 really too much to ask for 40 plus hours of broadcasting one of the biggest golfing events of the year?
Have we all been weaned on free content to the point that we have the mindset of "I want tons of great content, but I don't want to pay for it"
		
Click to expand...

Personally think most are aware of those options and those that haven't watched the open have done so by choice. 

Cost and internet speeds are poor excuses not to have seen it. I live in a village with slow speeds and yet viewed it just fine, also streamed some on my phone over 4g. 

I cant imagine even 1percent of the population that has an interest in the open doesn't have a mobile phone....


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 18, 2016)

MikeH said:



			hello all
been reading this thread with interest
Think everyone knows by now my views on how golf has been covered by the BBC/Sky winning live rights to show the Open so wont repeat those but very keen to get an understanding of awareness of the fact you didn't need SKY to watch the Open so if you have 2 mins can you give me some answers/views on the below

Did you know you didn't need to have a sky box/ sky sports subscription to watch the Open?
Did you know you could have taken out a NOW TV pass to watch the whole of Open week for Â£10.99
Did you know that you can watch NOW TV on a host of devices - one of which is probably whatever you are using to look at this post - at home or, data allowance permitting, on the move without wifi?
Is Â£10.99 really too much to ask for 40 plus hours of broadcasting one of the biggest golfing events of the year?
Have we all been weaned on free content to the point that we have the mindset of "I want tons of great content, but I don't want to pay for it"
		
Click to expand...

Hi Mike,

Personally I have Sky and was more than happy for it to be shown live on any Channel.

Have Sky Go on my Ipad and Iphone so coukd follow it on either.

I also have Radio Apps on my phone to follow it and The Open App also showed highlights or you could listen to the on course radio.

Plenty of options available and that's without the Now TV.

No excuses for anybody not to have access to it in one form or another.

Too much being made about the "casual viewer"


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It would be picked up by either ITV or CH 4 or 5 because a highlights package still has to be available to terrestrial telly - remember BBC outbid ITV to get MOTD back
		
Click to expand...

But it's a business, and has to be run as one. They obviously decided that giving up motd lost them viewers, but also strengthened the competition. They may well be live that if itv had motd (equivalent) the extra revenue they generate through adds could then be used to outbid them for others. 

Not sure why the bcc should be obligated to cater for the niche either when it is funded by everyone. So the masses need to be catered for too.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 18, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Hi Mike,

Personally I have Sky and was more than happy for it to be shown live on any Channel.

Have Sky Go on my Ipad and Iphone so coukd follow it on either.

I also have Radio Apps on my phone to follow it and The Open App also showed highlights or you could listen to the on course radio.

Plenty of options available and that's without the Now TV.

No excuses for anybody not to have access to it in one form or another.
*
Too much being made about the "casual viewer*"
		
Click to expand...

Agree totally, just because poeple watched it because it was on, does t mean that they missed it not being there. Everyone on here obviously is aware of it. But without the bbc plastering it all over their channel. The general public carry on blissfully unaware. One tournament on to a year won't have any effect on participation


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 18, 2016)

Mike, I would answer no to all of your initial questions. I do not know anything about now tv.

In answer to your last question, yes. People expect most things for free now. Let's face it, you can even stream things on the internet for free if you are so inclined and willing to take the risk, I am not incidentally. 

With regards to some of the comments on here regarding streaming on phones and other devices. Personally I'm still on PAYG as are millions of others. Streaming would munch my money. We also have an incredibly weak signal, certainly not 3G where I live (not out in the sticks but a market town with a reasonable population. I have tried streaming via the internet using both a computer and tablet on previous occasions using my sisters BT account but frankly it was rubbish and we gave up following endless buffering. I am sure I am not alone in suggesting that streaming is as much an answer at the moment as DAB radio is. Great for some, useless for others.

As it happens, I cough up for SKY tv. I love my sport and I will sacrifice other things rather than give that up.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 18, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			What do you think is the reason for that Mike?
		
Click to expand...

seen as an very uncool, white dominated, middle-class, snobby - everything the BBC tries so very hard not to be - sport
Also understand very few of the decision makers play golf


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 18, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Mike, I would answer no to all of your initial questions. I do not know anything about now tv.

In answer to your last question, yes. People expect most things for free now. Let's face it, you can even stream things on the internet for free if you are so inclined and willing to take the risk, I am not incidentally. 

With regards to some of the comments on here regarding streaming on phones and other devices. Personally I'm still on PAYG as are millions of others. Streaming would munch my money. We also have an incredibly weak signal, certainly not 3G where I live (not out in the sticks but a market town with a reasonable population. I have tried streaming via the internet using both a computer and tablet on previous occasions using my sisters BT account but frankly it was rubbish and we gave up following endless buffering. I am sure I am not alone in suggesting that streaming is as much an answer at the moment as DAB radio is. Great for some, useless for others.

As it happens, I cough up for SKY tv. I love my sport and I will sacrifice other things rather than give that up.
		
Click to expand...

When using your sis Bt was that for all sports of just Bt sport? Because if just the Bt sport, I'd give up. Possibly the worst online sports broadcast their is. Countless issues streaming on my laptop, phone, pic and iPad all with super fast broadband. 

Im in the sticks, with anywhere between 1.2 and 4 download speeds and sky go / now tv works fine for me. 

Maybe be an idea to speedtest your broadband if not getting anywhere near those speeds and most of mainland uk gets those as a minimum I believe.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 18, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Hi Mike,

Personally I have Sky and was more than happy for it to be shown live on any Channel.

Have Sky Go on my Ipad and Iphone so coukd follow it on either.

I also have Radio Apps on my phone to follow it and The Open App also showed highlights or you could listen to the on course radio.

Plenty of options available and that's without the Now TV.

No excuses for anybody not to have access to it in one form or another.

Too much being made about the "casual viewer"
		
Click to expand...

This for me as well, the coverage by Sky was superb, how anyone can complain is beyond me.
The BBC couldn't touch what Sky achieved.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 18, 2016)

Papas - you are right, it was BT sport. Luckily, having SKY I don't need to use one of the online options. We have tried to watch a couple of football matches on BT but gave up. I have tarred all online with the same brush, obviously incorrectly. Worth knowing in future regarding Now TV :thup:


----------



## steveo77 (Jul 18, 2016)

ok so I got a NOWTV pass to watch the golf this week.
what I hadn't anticipated though was how poor SKY is when it comes to covering golf. it just does not know how to convey any excitement and so at time I ended up muting coverage and listening on radio 5. 

actually there was so much other top sport on yesterday it was hard to focus solely on the golf. I ended up with Davis Cup tennis on my TV, golf on the laptop and the Test Match on the radio. 

what I did notice was the sparse crowds at Troon. this will be just the start, now that golf has made itself a minority sport crowd numbers will continue to dwindle and the Open will do well to keep shifting their hospitality packages.

it does make me laugh to see comments on here such as "this final round will be talked about in years to come" er no it won't because hardly anyone was watching on TV.
also some on here appear to pay Â£100 a month for SKY and they think it is good value  just think if no one took out a SKY subscription then ALL sport would be free....


----------



## Garush34 (Jul 18, 2016)

Used Nowtv for the week to watch. I think sky did a great job of the coverage. All of the added features made it better overall. I personally like the sky commentary team and liked when they had Faldo in as well. 

NowTV wasn't the only option I had to watch, could of used a couple apps on my phone to watch but wanted to stream via chromecast to the TV to watch on the bigger screen. Getting Sky in a couple weeks when I move house and happy to pay the extra for it to watch the golf whenever it is on.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 18, 2016)

MikeH said:



			seen as an very uncool, white dominated, middle-class, snobby - everything the BBC tries so very hard not to be - sport
Also understand very few of the decision makers play golf
		
Click to expand...

Do you think golf could find a home on ITV or Channel 4/5 or are the R&A very much BBC or nothing when it comes to terrestrial rights


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2016)

MikeH said:



			I asked some questions because I was interested in hearing some specific answers to those questions... but rather than answering them you've come back with what amounts to a long statement of your view on and asking double the number of questions I did!

...takes deep breath and returns to listening to GM podcast
		
Click to expand...

Apologies you said views so gave them in regards Now Tv - it's just something that overall has disappointed me - we just had one of the greatest days in our sport and so little watched it 

For your questions - yes I'm aware of Now Tv and so are my family members and aware they can get the coverage on tablets etc - none of them purchased it but they used to watch it. 

Is 10.99 too much to ask ? I guess that will always come down to people's own situation - it's worth it if the golf is as good as yesterday but if it's a damp squid then some might not think it is worth it - are enough people going to risk paying in case it's a damp squid.

I don't think it has ever been free content - we all pay a license fee and some of that went to help purchasing sports rights like the Open. I do think we are used to being able to watch telly on non subscription services - I think people were happy for it to be part of the license fee but I can't see people being happy to pay subscription for it or indeed many things.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 18, 2016)

But sports rights and coverage are massively more expensive. Would you or your family pay double or treble the licence fee to retain them


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2016)

GB72 said:



			But sports rights and coverage are massively more expensive. Would you or your family pay double or treble the licence fee to retain them
		
Click to expand...

No idea - some would and some wouldn't 

The question is why are they expensive - because of greed of the sports and indeed the people that play them - Sky pay Â£15mil for 5 years ? Yesterday's prize fund was over Â£6mil - has the extra money that the R&A got just gone to boost up the prize fund for the players ?


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 18, 2016)

I love the idea that 11 pounds is too expensive to watch a weekends golf, so the answer is to watch it down the pub. That's going to be cheaper then. They just love customers hogging the TV,  sat drinking tap water.


----------



## 351DRIVER (Jul 18, 2016)

with ice


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 18, 2016)

steveo77 said:



			just think if no one took out a SKY subscription then ALL sport would be free....
		
Click to expand...

Maybe if all stop paying mortgages banks will give out houses for free or not paying for shopping in ASDA they'll give us free food.

Or nobody would broadcast Sport as it's not financially viable and it'll give Pathe News a chance to start showing newsreels in cinemas again!


----------



## User62651 (Jul 18, 2016)

Â£433,000 for JB Holmes for 3rd spot at The Open for maybe 18 hours work (fun) actually golfing four rounds. It would take most UK people 10 -15 years of working to gross that same amount. I understand that's market forces at work and it could be said JB Holmes is a world class golfer (debatable) so is worthy but in the scheme of things is he really? It doesn't even sound that much by todays standards in football, tennis and formula one but it is a vast amount. He was hardly shown on tv at all over the 4 days, money for old rope imo. Money in golf went silly with Tiger Woods and too many also rans riding on Tigers coat-tails with no big incentive to actually win, just get a good paycheque with average play. At Â£80+ per punter to get in for one day at The Open, that is going to keep people away which will be to the detriment of the Open moving forward. At least kids are getting in free still but looking at crowds there didn't seem to be that many youngsters there imo and wouldn't be surprised if they change that rule too. Money is ruining professional sports for joe public....imo


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 18, 2016)

MikeH said:



			seen as an very uncool, white dominated, middle-class, snobby - everything the BBC tries so very hard not to be - sport
Also understand very few of the decision makers play golf
		
Click to expand...



Hmmm, ok I get it I guess.


----------



## DRW (Jul 18, 2016)

MikeH said:



			Did you know you didn't need to have a sky box/ sky sports subscription to watch the Open?
Did you know you could have taken out a NOW TV pass to watch the whole of Open week for Â£10.99
Did you know that you can watch NOW TV on a host of devices - one of which is probably whatever you are using to look at this post - at home or, data allowance permitting, on the move without wifi?
Is Â£10.99 really too much to ask for 40 plus hours of broadcasting one of the biggest golfing events of the year?
Have we all been weaned on free content to the point that we have the mindset of "I want tons of great content, but I don't want to pay for it"
		
Click to expand...

Answers:-

1) I found out when I looked on the sky website, but not prior to Friday
2) Yes but only by this forum and really this post. However our internet is not great here some due to the lines/slight rural and some due to the house wifi not being great as it has thick walls and I think NowTV is internet based
3) See 2. above
4) However I would not pay Â£10.99 due to above and I don't watch 40 hours of the Open golf or anywhere near it. Therefore was happy with the highlights with bbc and free featured groups on the computer(via sky/r&a) that is hard wired to the computer/router in the office, so more reliable to watch.


It is a shame as people like me came to the sport from seeing it live on telly, as no one in my family played golf but now my wife and son do and I fancied it after seeing it on bbc in my late twenties. At that time if it had been on sky, I would never have watched it and therefore never have come to the sport.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 18, 2016)

We do seem to be missing a point here, it was not an option of BBC or Sky, it was Sky or nothing. The BBC had the rights and bailed on their contract, they were not outbid, they pulled out of negotiations and they refused a joint broadcasting offer. The R&A are blameless here as Sky was the only real option.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2016)

GB72 said:



			We do seem to be missing a point here, it was not an option of BBC or Sky, it was Sky or nothing. The BBC had the rights and bailed on their contract, they were not outbid, they pulled out of negotiations and they refused a joint broadcasting offer. The R&A are blameless here as Sky was the only real option.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't Sky first outbid BBC though when the live rights were up for bidding ? BBC bid around what they normal paid and Sky went in higher and BBC weren't going to match so pulled out giving Sky rights from 2017 - then to save money they pulled out a year early giving Sky it this year 

The R&A could have accepted BBC first offer and ignored Sky's but obviously practically that wouldn't happen. 

The R&A made the choice to go to Sky because of the money on offer from them and because the Open was no longer on the gold protected list

A while back someone pointed a finger at the government - it's up to them which sport events must stay on terrestrial television - I'm not sure how they determine that and on top of forcing the BBC to restrain the budget 

If the Open was in the same cat as the Olympics and Wimbledon etc then ITV etc could have been involved but what Mike says about how the sport is seen is prob not to far away from how the sport is


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 18, 2016)

I suppose the number of people that will be talking about/saw the final round yesterday will be the same that will be talking about/saw the Miracle at Medina. And I think that unless it is on terrestrial TV, no sporting event will be talked about and revered in such hushed tones as those in the past, as basically only a very small percentage of the sporting viewing public will have seen it.

Personally if they are to put any golf event on terrestrial TV to excite the great unwashed then it is The Ryder Cup. You could argue that as there is no prize money then why do they need a big TV rights fee?  But I understand that it is the main money maker for The European Tour when it is held in Europe, so I doubt we'll ever see that on terrestrial TV. Shame, as I think it would help much more than trying to get people interested in 72 hole stroke play.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 18, 2016)

Everyone in the UK now has access to a minimum internet speed of 2 mb/s (or can apply for a grant to improve their speed to this level). This is easily enough to live stream a standard def picture - so can people (person) please stop spouting the myth over and over again that millions dont have access to good enough internet? Just because you say it over and over again doesn't make it true...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 18, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			Everyone in the UK now has access to a minimum internet speed of 2 mb/s (or can apply for a grant to improve their speed to this level). This is easily enough to live stream a standard def picture - so can people (person) please stop spouting the myth over and over again that millions dont have access to good enough internet? Just because you say it over and over again doesn't make it true...
		
Click to expand...

And you can also pick up a tablet to watch it on for peanuts. 
If you can't afford it then you really are going to struggle to afford golf as a hobby.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			Everyone in the UK now has access to a minimum internet speed of 2 mb/s (or can apply for a grant to improve their speed to this level). This is easily enough to live stream a standard def picture - so can people (person) please stop spouting the myth over and over again that millions dont have access to good enough internet? Just because you say it over and over again doesn't make it true...
		
Click to expand...

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...ds-than-mount-everest-base-camp-a6912176.html

Rwally ? Everyone ? 

Sorry but that's false there are plenty areas around the UK that can't get 2mg

And just because it's available doesn't mean that people actually have it - costs aren't the cheapest


----------



## DRW (Jul 18, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			Everyone in the UK now has access to a minimum internet speed of 2 mb/s (or can apply for a grant to improve their speed to this level). This is easily enough to live stream a standard def picture - so can people (person) please stop spouting the myth over and over again that millions dont have access to good enough internet? Just because you say it over and over again doesn't make it true...
		
Click to expand...

With regards to my post if this is aimed at mine, I said the line and the house wifi is hit and miss.

That said it is not that unusual that we lose a good internet connection for shortish period during peak times in our village, I have business broadband which I understand from BT takes priority as well ! When running it runs way over 2mb. BT have told me they can not turn up the signal anymore on my line. Whilst I do not have the new fibre line that has been installed to the local box I understand this still goes down from time to time at peak times per people in the village. 

Just like we still get power cuts about monthly for quick periods or sometimes longer than a few minutes. 

Prior I lived in Essex for most of my life and these things were a bit of a shock to me, so therefore I can say the above is true that internet is not that great here.....


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 18, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			Everyone in the UK now has access to a minimum internet speed of 2 mb/s (or can apply for a grant to improve their speed to this level). This is easily enough to live stream a standard def picture - so can people (person) please stop spouting the myth over and over again that millions dont have access to good enough internet? Just because you say it over and over again doesn't make it true...
		
Click to expand...

I get a paltry 2mb (I live 10 minutes drive from the centre of a large city, so how it's so bad, I'll never know) and I have no problems with SkyGo, Netflix, NFL Game Pass - even in low-level HD sometimes (if the wind is blowing in the right direction).

I appreciate there are people who live out in the sticks who don't have this speed, but as you say, you can apply for a grant to get it improved...maybe people aren't aware of this?

It's embarrassing how bad the broadband is here in the UK.


----------



## Junior (Jul 18, 2016)

MikeH said:



			hello all
been reading this thread with interest
Think everyone knows by now my views on how golf has been covered by the BBC/Sky winning live rights to show the Open so wont repeat those but very keen to get an understanding of awareness of the fact you didn't need SKY to watch the Open so if you have 2 mins can you give me some answers/views on the below

Did you know you didn't need to have a sky box/ sky sports subscription to watch the Open?
Did you know you could have taken out a NOW TV pass to watch the whole of Open week for Â£10.99
Did you know that you can watch NOW TV on a host of devices - one of which is probably whatever you are using to look at this post - at home or, data allowance permitting, on the move without wifi?
Is Â£10.99 really too much to ask for 40 plus hours of broadcasting one of the biggest golfing events of the year?
Have we all been weaned on free content to the point that we have the mindset of "I want tons of great content, but I don't want to pay for it"
		
Click to expand...

No to all of the above Mike.  Although I have Sky.  If i didnt, then i would have looked to stream coverage from somewhere and would have hopefully discovered now tv.  Â£10.99 is a great deal for a weeks viewing.....maybe as a golf-nut i am bias.

Sky did a superb job.  I really enjoyed the coverage and commentary ..... even when Faldo and Monty were on talking about their past experiences.....fascinating.

Sadly, the bbc has minimal interest in Sport and it wont be long before they lose what little they have left.  I wouldnt be surprised if Sky got the rest.  With advertisements they can make a lot of money and can afford to outbid the beeb.  The beeb is an institution thats trying to roll with the times but is doing a very bad job of it.


----------



## Val (Jul 18, 2016)

Sky have done more for broadcasting live sport than any broadcaster, we should be thankful of that and thankful they have the rights to the open


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 18, 2016)

It seems there's plenty of people who just like to moan about everything!! 

Why not sit back and enjoy the golf that was produced instead of complaining about who was Co commentating or the adverts or any of the other feeble reasons people have used to complain.

Imagine having to sit round a wireless listening to crackling commentary  that sounded like it was coming from the other side of the world? 

Sky produced a much better show over the week than the BBC have ever done and that's a fact.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 18, 2016)

Val said:



			Sky have done more for broadcasting live sport than any broadcaster, we should be thankful of that and thankful they have the rights to the open
		
Click to expand...

Very well putt val but they do tend to over egg the analysis at times especially in football. On the whole though as much as I hate the organisation I've  got to admit they smashed the open coverage outta the Range:smirk:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 18, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			It seems there's plenty of people who just like to moan about everything!! 

Why not sit back and enjoy the golf that was produced instead of complaining about who was Co commentating or the adverts or any of the other feeble reasons people have used to complain.

Imagine having to sit round a wireless listening to crackling commentary  that sounded like it was coming from the other side of the world? 

Sky produced a much better show over the week than the BBC have ever done and that's a fact.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed,whilst sat watching the masterclass put on by Stenson & Mickleson on Sunday I honestly couldn't have cared less about viewing figures or the poor soles that apparently cant afford broadband & a cheap tablet to watch it on.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 18, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			Everyone in the UK now has access to a minimum internet speed of 2 mb/s (or can apply for a grant to improve their speed to this level). This is easily enough to live stream a standard def picture - so can people (person) please stop spouting the myth over and over again that millions dont have access to good enough internet? Just because you say it over and over again doesn't make it true...
		
Click to expand...

Not a chance up here, the Hampsters can't run that fast


----------



## Robobum (Jul 18, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			That it was 2 absolute legends of the game, rather than two very good players.  That they provided that level of golf over 36 holes, rather than the 18 holes of today.  That Jack Nicklaus managed on the last hole to make Tom Watson's short putt essential to avoid a play off, rather than the luxury of the three putts Stenson could have taken.  And that they did it with wooden headed drivers, steel shafts, butter knives and balls that, if they were lucky were almost round, rather than the much more forgiving equipment of today.
		
Click to expand...

Jack knows best ðŸ˜‰

I was fortunate to watch every second of todayâ€™s final round of the Open Championship, and I thought it was fantastic. Phil Mickelson played one of the best rounds I have ever seen played in the Open and Henrik Stenson just played betterâ€”he played one of the greatest rounds I have ever seen. Phil certainly has nothing to be ashamed of because he played wonderfully. Henrik played well from beginning to end. He drove the ball well; his iron game was great; his short game was wonderful; and his putting was great. Henrik was simply terrific. To win your first major championship is something special in and of itself, but to do it in the fashion Henrik did it in, makes for something very special and incredibly memorable.  I'm proud of and happy for Henrik. Some in the media have already tried to compare todayâ€™s final round to 1977 at Turnberry, with Tom Watson and me in what they called the â€œduel in the sun.â€ I thought we played great and had a wonderful match. On that day, Tom got me, 65-66. Our final round was really good, but theirs was even better. What a great match today.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 18, 2016)

Paul, I can't copy all of what you put in because of the format, but I'm sorry, to suggest that Nicklaus wasn't a legend at the time of the Duel In The Sun I cannot let pass mate; he had 14 majors in his back pocket at that stage, I might have to concede Watson but he already had 2, so the Majors count at the time was 16 - 5 in favour of the old boys.  

I never suggested that it was handed to Stenson on a plate; I said he had the relative luxury of 3 putts rather than a sudden death putt that Watson did.  

And Watson did shoot the lowest score in the 3rd & 4th rounds in 1977.  Granted, not the lowest of all time, but part of that, in my opinion, is down to the equipment; I take it you didn't have the pleasure of growing up trying to hit bladed one irons?

Paul, I'm not in any way suggesting that it wasn't either great golf or great entertainment, but for mine, the original still beats it.



pauldj42 said:



			Answers above, only time will tell if it is seen as bigger or not than the Duel in The Sun, but to single out one commentator because he works for Sky when many are agreeing is unfair.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't single out Mark Roe, he did that himself; at the time of my post the other two commentators I was watching said it brought to mind the Duel In The Sun, only Roe claimed it eclipsed it.  



Robobum said:



			Nostalgia then.

Give it 30years and a catchy title and yesterday's will be right up there too.
		
Click to expand...

Or having considered both, a different point of view.



HomerJSimpson said:



			Duel in the sun was 1975 (?) and so almost a generation ago and many won't have seen it. *That was over the final round where this time around the protagonists slugged it toe to toe for two rounds.* Simply put, that puts it right up there with original duel in my opinion and will go down as one of the true classic Open's
		
Click to expand...

Right up there with Chelsea's chances in the Champions League next season there Homer; Nicklaus and Watson played the last 36 holes in each other's company too. 



FairwayDodger said:



			Jack Nicklaus has said much the same, but what would he know?
		
Click to expand...

And when has Jack Nicklaus ever talked down anything or anyone in golf in order to enhance his own reputation?  He knows his place in history is assured and he has nothing to lose by being magnanimous.  I'd expect nothing less from him.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 18, 2016)

People don't tend to become legends until they've retired, but totally agree with the rest. It's good to have the comparison now between the 2, the one hour programme on the Duel in The Sun is superb and if they do the same job when they make this years film it will be 2 greats to watch,


----------



## User62651 (Jul 18, 2016)

Duel in the Sun was undoubtedly great golf but it's now viewed with typical rose-tinted spectacles imo, every generation hangs onto their sporting champions as better than any other era, its just human nature. In my view yesterdays fare was every bit as good if not better than 77. Weather was way tougher for a start. As for equipment advantages courses were way shorter back then to compensate for that.

Interesting stat - in 1988 Seve won the Open with a great 65 last round, he got Â£80,000 prize, the equivalent sum by inflation for that Â£80k today is Â£203,000 yet Stenson just collected Â£1,175,000. That's how much money in golf has increased in real terms, around 500%. Golfers are overpaid and joe public has to foot the bill through pay tv and exorbitant gate prices. Not good..........unless you're one of the golfers!


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...ds-than-mount-everest-base-camp-a6912176.html

Rwally ? Everyone ? 

Sorry but that's false there are plenty areas around the UK that can't get 2mg

And just because it's available doesn't mean that people actually have it - costs aren't the cheapest
		
Click to expand...

Apology accepted. And Yes, really. 4 places in the whole country if you've read it!! 

Everyone has access to it, and if you don't you can apply for a grant. Dispute facts if you must.  And if you can afford a phone line, there's plenty of deals to be had for free and fast broadband. As a master Googler I'm sure you can find one. So stop peddling lies over and over to somehow make them true


----------



## richart (Jul 18, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Paul, I can't copy all of what you put in because of the format, but I'm sorry, to suggest that Nicklaus wasn't a legend at the time of the Duel In The Sun I cannot let pass mate; he had 14 majors in his back pocket at that stage, I might have to concede Watson but he already had 2, so the Majors count at the time was 16 - 5 in favour of the old boys.  

I never suggested that it was handed to Stenson on a plate; I said he had the relative luxury of 3 putts rather than a sudden death putt that Watson did.  

And Watson did shoot the lowest score in the 3rd & 4th rounds in 1977.  Granted, not the lowest of all time, but part of that, in my opinion, is down to the equipment; I take it you didn't have the pleasure of growing up trying to hit bladed one irons?

Paul, I'm not in any way suggesting that it wasn't either great golf or great entertainment, but for mine, the original still beats it.



I didn't single out Mark Roe, he did that himself; at the time of my post the other two commentators I was watching said it brought to mind the Duel In The Sun, only Roe claimed it eclipsed it.  



Or having considered both, a different point of view.



Right up there with Chelsea's chances in the Champions League next season there Homer; Nicklaus and Watson played the last 36 holes in each other's company too. 



And when has Jack Nicklaus ever talked down anything or anyone in golf in order to enhance his own reputation?  He knows his place in history is assured and he has nothing to lose by being magnanimous.  I'd expect nothing less from him.
		
Click to expand...

 Just watched the duel in the sun (again) on Sky. It was fantastic golf, with both players shooting the same first three rounds. 68, 70, 65. Watson pipped Nicklaus buy a shot shooting 65 to 66. the par was 70, so five under and four under final rounds. Watson was 12 under, Nicklaus 11 under and only Hubert Green at one under broke par over the Championship.

The golf was great but not up to the standard of Henrik and Phil yesterday in my mind. 8 under and 6 under on the final day was incredible golf. 20 under and 17 under, when third place was 6 under. 

What made the duel in the sun perhaps more gripping to me though, was that Nicklaus was the best golfer in the world, and Watson was the best links player. The best two golfers fighting it out head to head over 36 holes.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 18, 2016)

I watched the first 2 days all 15 hours or so on a streaming site for nothing albeit I had to refresh it a few times.
I watched the last 2 days on the BBC highlights and remember a statement from Peter Alliss as they were walking up the 18th getting their applause where he said "finally they are coming to life" at the crowd.
It was a truly great final round by Phil and Henrik unfortunately watched by very few and every day the stands where empty.
Wether the tickets were too pricey or that it was in Scotland who knows but as a spectator sport that was disappointing for a major.

I suspect the BBC ditched it to save money and imo Sky are very good at what they do for a number of sports.

It would be interesting to see viewing figures for MOTD,Wimbledon,The Open and that will probably tell us why the BBC don't care about golf.


----------



## Val (Jul 18, 2016)

I only saw bits and pieces of day 1 and 2 and a little of day 3 but I can say on the final day almost every stand including the one at the range was jammed full as the top 25 started to take the course. We followed McIlroy for a bit and then started to wander and every stand was full, you couldn't get near the stands at 7 and 8 and many had queues 

Sunday was very well attended IMO


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 18, 2016)

Val said:



			I only saw bits and pieces of day 1 and 2 and a little of day 3 but I can say on the final day almost every stand including the one at the range was jammed full as the top 25 started to take the course. We followed McIlroy for a bit and then started to wander and every stand was full, you couldn't get near the stands at 7 and 8 and many had queues 

Sunday was very well attended IMO
		
Click to expand...

Sunday better but overall mate very poor attendance which obviously effects the atmosphere


----------



## MikeH (Jul 18, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Do you think golf could find a home on ITV or Channel 4/5 or are the R&A very much BBC or nothing when it comes to terrestrial rights
		
Click to expand...

i can't say for sure but I'd think any free to air broadcaster who could match sky Â£ AND commit to the sort of number of hours of broadcasting and whizzy stuff Sky offered would have a very solid bid

The way golf is covered is important to the R&A - Peter Dawson sent a massive warning shot across the BBCs bows back in 2012 at the Lytham Open media day when he said BBC weren't up to scratch and they might look elsewhere when rights were next up (I paraphrase obi) but for those who want to have a look at how it was reported http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/go...-lose-the-Open-unless-it-shows-more-golf.html


----------



## MikeH (Jul 18, 2016)

DarrenWilliams said:



			It is a shame as people like me came to the sport from seeing it live on telly, as no one in my family played golf but now my wife and son do and I fancied it after seeing it on bbc in my late twenties. At that time if it had been on sky, I would never have watched it and therefore never have come to the sport.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Darren, I dont know how old you are but if you've got kids then I'm guessing 30s at leastâ€¦ 

I'm also assuming that when you say seeing the Open on BBC inspired you to take up the game that terrestrial TV was the ONLY way to watch (even engage) with the Open if you didn't go an watch it in the flesh...

There wasn't social media showing you free live clips, there wasn't the option to open source stream live footage via a kodi stick or similar whatnot, Rick Shiels and Peter Finch weren't putting up videos on YouTube from the Open and the official Open website wasn't showing you free live footage every day.

There are now all of those, and more, and that's how an awful lot of people, especially youngsters engage with sports content these days

Because of all the myriad of ways there are to watch/engage with the Open these days, the view that say that because the BBC doesn't show live golf anymore youngsters wont get to see the action from the Open and therefore won't take up the game holds little or no water in my view


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 18, 2016)

MikeH said:



			Hi Darren, I dont know how old you are but if you've got kids then I'm guessing 30s at leastâ€¦ 

I'm also assuming that when you say seeing the Open on BBC inspired you to take up the game that terrestrial TV was the ONLY way to watch (even engage) with the Open if you didn't go an watch it in the flesh...

There wasn't social media showing you free live clips, there wasn't the option to open source stream live footage via a kodi stick or similar whatnot, Rick Shiels and Peter Finch weren't putting up videos on YouTube from the Open and the official Open website wasn't showing you free live footage every day.

There are now all of those, and more, and that's how an awful lot of people, especially youngsters engage with sports content these days

Because of all the myriad of ways there are to watch/engage with the Open these days, the view that say that because the BBC doesn't show live golf anymore youngsters wont get to see the action from the Open and therefore won't take up the game holds little or no water in my view
		
Click to expand...

That's true Mike all those things are available but I'd say they no way near as inspiring as seeing Sevy, Faldo etc etc win live on the Beeb back in the day.
YouTube vids are 10 a penny now and quite frankly most are forgettable.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 18, 2016)

MikeH said:



			i can't say for sure but I'd think any free to air broadcaster who could match sky Â£ AND commit to the sort of number of hours of broadcasting and whizzy stuff Sky offered would have a very solid bid

The way golf is covered is important to the R&A - Peter Dawson sent a massive warning shot across the BBCs bows back in 2012 at the Lytham Open media day when he said BBC weren't up to scratch and they might look elsewhere when rights were next up (I paraphrase obi) but for those who want to have a look at how it was reported http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/go...-lose-the-Open-unless-it-shows-more-golf.html

Click to expand...

Channel 4 did great things modernising cricket coverage and so I would be intrigued to see what they could do with golf


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			That's true Mike all those things are available but I'd say they no way near as inspiring as seeing Sevy, Faldo etc etc win live on the Beeb back in the day.
YouTube vids are 10 a penny now and quite frankly most are forgettable.
		
Click to expand...

And most of those social media feeds are already been watched and looked at by people who are already interested in golf - I don't know how the guys on Twitter and Facebook or any social media feed attract people that aren't currently interested in the sport ? 

I grew up watching the Open and the Matchplay and BMW with the likes of Seve and Co and I wanted to copy them - same with any sport that I saw on the telly - I know the Open was advertised on BBC in the run up to the event in years past - I know Sky advertised on Sky but was it advertised anywhere else and the information about all the way to watch it

The reaction on Twitter/Facebook etc mirrors the divide in regards the coverage 

A lot of grassroots sports has suffered in the last couple of decades - is it just coincidence that Sky started then ? Not sure because they cover sport very very well just not watched by the mass amounts - I don't know what affect it has


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 18, 2016)

Going back to attendance figures, when The Open was  held at Muirfield in 2013 the attendance was 142000, 2014 Hoylake 202000, 2015 St Andrews 228000 ( but this was over 5 days with a Â£10 ticket on the Monday when 37000 extra people came in so take the revised figure of 191000)  2016 Troon 173000, 2011 Royal St Georges 180000.

Hoylake is the most UK central on that list and that is probably why it has the highest attendance,  for me its a 3 hour drive, so very doable, Scotland is a 6 hour drive at best and is therefore more effort, you would have to go for a couple of days at least to make it worthwhile, which costs,

Likewise if I was living in Scotland, its a monster trip to Kent and Royal St Georges

Golf will attract the diehard fans, who will go anyway, many from The States and will also attract members of the public who are relatively local. If you have a lower local population, then you will have lower crowds especially as bad weather forecasts will put off the casual visitor who buys his ticket on the day

Interestingly The Scottish Open the previous week had a big fall in crowds from 65000 ish to 42000 ish blamed on the weather


----------



## Val (Jul 18, 2016)

It was advertised everywhere, anyone with an ounce of interest in sport could have found adverts on google ads anytime they surfed. Any sky channel the happened to watch and I've spotted also billboards advertising it.

Phil, you're flogging a dead horse. You don't like the idea sky have it and we all get that but that doesn't change facts as follows

1- Sky did a great job
2- You didn't need a monthly subscription to watch it
3- it was well advertised
4- Sky will better their coverage next year at Royal Birkdale.

Sky won't stand still in trying to be better unlike the BBC who it appeared couldnt wait to get rid of golf from our screens.

Kids nowadays are buried in social media and the open coverage was all over social media, you could t miss it.


----------



## Val (Jul 18, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Going back to attendance figures, when The Open was  held at Muirfield in 2013 the attendance was 142000, 2014 Hoylake 202000, 2015 St Andrews 228000 ( but this was over 5 days with a Â£10 ticket on the Monday when 37000 extra people came in so take the revised figure of 191000)  2016 Troon 173000, 2011 Royal St Georges 180000.

Hoylake is the most UK central on that list and that is probably why it has the highest attendance,  for me its a 3 hour drive, so very doable, Scotland is a 6 hour drive at best and is therefore more effort, you would have to go for a couple of days at least to make it worthwhile, which costs,

Likewise if I was living in Scotland, its a monster trip to Kent and Royal St Georges

Golf will attract the diehard fans, who will go anyway, many from The States and will also attract members of the public who are relatively local. If you have a lower local population, then you will have lower crowds especially as bad weather forecasts will put off the casual visitor who buys his ticket on the day

Interestingly The Scottish Open the previous week had a big fall in crowds from 65000 ish to 42000 ish blamed on the weather
		
Click to expand...

I fancy Royal Birkdale may better Hoylakes figures next year.

The Scottish Open figures fell because it was in Inverness, it's miles away for even the majority of the Scottish population


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 18, 2016)

Val said:



			It was advertised everywhere, anyone with an ounce of interest in sport could have found adverts on google ads anytime they surfed. Any sky channel the happened to watch and I've spotted also billboards advertising it.

Phil, you're flogging a dead horse. You don't like the idea sky have it and we all get that but that doesn't change facts as follows

1- Sky did a great job
2- You didn't need a monthly subscription to watch it
3- it was well advertised
4- Sky will better their coverage next year at Royal Birkdale.

Sky won't stand still in trying to be better unlike the BBC who it appeared couldnt wait to get rid of golf from our screens.

Kids nowadays are buried in social media and the open coverage was all over social media, you could t miss it.
		
Click to expand...

Good points well made. Sky will learn from the feedback they've received, positive and negative and strive to improve next time. It was hardly a secretive thing and was on main stream news features building up to the event and all over social media. Most people have some degree of social media accessibility and with the host of viewing options, if anyone wanted to see it they could.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And most of those social media feeds are already been watched and looked at by people who are already interested in golf - I don't know how the guys on Twitter and Facebook or any social media feed attract people that aren't currently interested in the sport ? 

I grew up watching the Open and the Matchplay and BMW with the likes of Seve and Co and I wanted to copy them - same with any sport that I saw on the telly - I know the Open was advertised on BBC in the run up to the event in years past - I know Sky advertised on Sky but was it advertised anywhere else and the information about all the way to watch it

The reaction on Twitter/Facebook etc mirrors the divide in regards the coverage 

A lot of grassroots sports has suffered in the last couple of decades - is it just coincidence that Sky started then ? Not sure because they cover sport very very well just not watched by the mass amounts - I don't know what affect it has
		
Click to expand...

Social media is the way to reach people who are unaware of sport,
Even all 3 branches of the Forces are now recruiting via Facebook, Twitter etc, it's done via advertising on those sites so you don't have to be on the relevant page or site looking for them.
You'll have more chance of getting kids interested in Sport via those means than you will showing The Open on the BBC for 4 days a year.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2016)

Val said:



			It was advertised everywhere, anyone with an ounce of interest in sport could have found adverts on google ads anytime they surfed. Any sky channel the happened to watch and I've spotted also billboards advertising it.

Phil, you're flogging a dead horse. You don't like the idea sky have it and we all get that but that doesn't change facts as follows

1- Sky did a great job
2- You didn't need a monthly subscription to watch it
3- it was well advertised
4- Sky will better their coverage next year at Royal Birkdale.

Sky won't stand still in trying to be better unlike the BBC who it appeared couldnt wait to get rid of golf from our screens.

Kids nowadays are buried in social media and the open coverage was all over social media, you could t miss it.
		
Click to expand...

Sky doing a "better job" isn't a fact it's an opinion - plenty will have an opposing opinion 

The one fact is that less people this year watched The Open - considerably less 

As for advertising - sorry but I didn't see one billboard in this area nor anything in any papers or local papers - yes on Sky but elsewhere - any golf related adverts that come up on social media will be targeted towards people that will already have golf content on their feed. 

And even with the options to watch which were either known or not known to people it will still be less people watching the event 

At the end of the day it's a camera following a ball - it's the same cameras every year with broadcasters then doing their producing - some people will love all the gimmicks and gadgets that sky added - some will prefer to not see that and watch the live actual golf instead - that doesn't make them right or wrong 

The one main fact is less people watched a fantastic event happening - some won't care that many millions didn't watch ( through whatever reason ) where as I do care that the sport I love has pretty much disappeared from terrestrial television and I think that's a bad thing for the sport - many sports are now dominated by the top leagues because of the money and it has affected the grass roots level - I would hate to see that happen further in golf - at a time when golf clubs are struggling to stay afloat the R&A restrict the amount of people that will watch their flagship event


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sky doing a "better job" isn't a fact it's an opinion - plenty will have an opposing opinion 

The one fact is that less people this year watched The Open - considerably less 

As for advertising - sorry but I didn't see one billboard in this area nor anything in any papers or local papers - yes on Sky but elsewhere - any golf related adverts that come up on social media will be targeted towards people that will already have golf content on their feed. 

And even with the options to watch which were either known or not known to people it will still be less people watching the event 

At the end of the day it's a camera following a ball - it's the same cameras every year with broadcasters then doing their producing - some people will love all the gimmicks and gadgets that sky added - some will prefer to not see that and watch the live actual golf instead - that doesn't make them right or wrong 

The one main fact is less people watched a fantastic event happening - some won't care that many millions didn't watch ( through whatever reason ) where as I do care that the sport I love has pretty much disappeared from terrestrial television and I think that's a bad thing for the sport - many sports are now dominated by the top leagues because of the money and it has affected the grass roots level - I would hate to see that happen further in golf - at a time when golf clubs are struggling to stay afloat the R&A restrict the amount of people that will watch their flagship event
		
Click to expand...

Why is your anger and criticism directed at the R&A?

As MikeH has pointed out the BBC had no interest in bidding for the coverage and that is not just due to budget restraints. They have no interest in the game and at least four years ago had been advised to "up their game", to no avail.

If you feel strongly that the event should be aired on terrestrial TV it is those broadcasters at whom your protests should be aimed. None of them were precluded from the bidding process.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sky doing a "better job" isn't a fact it's an opinion - plenty will have an opposing opinion 

The one fact is that less people this year watched The Open - considerably less 

As for advertising - sorry but I didn't see one billboard in this area nor anything in any papers or local papers - yes on Sky but elsewhere - any golf related adverts that come up on social media will be targeted towards people that will already have golf content on their feed. 

And even with the options to watch which were either known or not known to people it will still be less people watching the event 

At the end of the day it's a camera following a ball - it's the same cameras every year with broadcasters then doing their producing - some people will love all the gimmicks and gadgets that sky added - some will prefer to not see that and watch the live actual golf instead - that doesn't make them right or wrong 

The one main fact is less people watched a fantastic event happening - some won't care that many millions didn't watch ( through whatever reason ) where as I do care that the sport I love has pretty much disappeared from terrestrial television and I think that's a bad thing for the sport - many sports are now dominated by the top leagues because of the money and it has affected the grass roots level - I would hate to see that happen further in golf - at a time when golf clubs are struggling to stay afloat the R&A restrict the amount of people that will watch their flagship event
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Phil and without looking to argue, there was adverts in EVERY national paper, features in each. It was on main news programmes building up as well as all over social media. To be honest there are a number of golf playing celebrities both here and in the US that posted about the golf. A lot of their fans will not have been golf fans but will have still seen the messages

You have to ask yourself why sport has disappeared from terrestrial TV. Not just football, but rugby, cricket golf and many others. Tennis will inevitably go the same way at some point. I am sure if terrestrial TV really wanted to bid they could but the truth is most mainstream TV is about frothy TV, the celebrity/reality market with a few nuggets of quality comedy, drama and documentaries. 

Golf clubs struggle for many reasons and the Open not on TV (one week a year) is not one of them. Badly run clubs will close. They've done that for decades even when it was on BBC. If clubs want to attract new members and in particular juniors they need to be seen as inviting places to go, and the R&A has a huge job to play with the Sky money. If they can support and introduce initiatives at grass roots the game will flourish. Not because it isn't on mainstream TV


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 18, 2016)

It's actually a nonsense to suggest that the bbc showing the open would attract casual viewers in this day and age.

When we think back to the halcyon days of people discovering golf because it was on the bbc we need to remember that there were only four channels (or less going back further) so a large number watched it simply because there was nothing else on. That doesn't apply any more, we have 100s if possible channels, video on demand etc. Nowadays nobody would watch golf on terrestrial tv unless they actively wanted to do so.

I do feel sorry for those who can't afford sky tv or a broadband connection and who want to watch.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 18, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Going back to attendance figures, when The Open was  held at Muirfield in 2013 the attendance was 142000, 2014 Hoylake 202000, 2015 St Andrews 228000 ( but this was over 5 days with a Â£10 ticket on the Monday when 37000 extra people came in so take the revised figure of 191000)  2016 Troon 173000, 2011 Royal St Georges 180000.

Hoylake is the most UK central on that list and that is probably why it has the highest attendance,  for me its a 3 hour drive, so very doable, Scotland is a 6 hour drive at best and is therefore more effort, you would have to go for a couple of days at least to make it worthwhile, which costs,

Likewise if I was living in Scotland, its a monster trip to Kent and Royal St Georges

Golf will attract the diehard fans, who will go anyway, many from The States and will also attract members of the public who are relatively local. If you have a lower local population, then you will have lower crowds especially as bad weather forecasts will put off the casual visitor who buys his ticket on the day

Interestingly The Scottish Open the previous week had a big fall in crowds from 65000 ish to 42000 ish blamed on the weather
		
Click to expand...

 It certainly helps if you get a freebie :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2016)

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2016/jul/18/open-sky-sports-bbc-troon

Viewing figures drop 75% from last year


----------



## Val (Jul 18, 2016)

Phil, did you watch it on sky? If so do you think their coverage was poor? If so why?


----------



## Val (Jul 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2016/jul/18/open-sky-sports-bbc-troon

Viewing figures drop 75% from last year
		
Click to expand...

Of course they will, it wouldn't take an accountant to work that out


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2016)

Val said:



			Phil, did you watch it on sky? If so do you think their coverage was poor? If so why?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I did watch it on Sky - as a sports fan and massive golf fan I had no choice to watch it on Sky 

I also never said their coverage was poor 

I'm just not a fan of their commentary team , the adverts , the more talking in the studio when live golf is going on and showing the Openzone with people and Sky Cart with people when live golf was going on - many times I got alerts and saw people getting birdies on the Open app only to then see it happen a minute later with Sky because they were on an ad or talking to someone but what they did was produced well and some will prefer all the gimmicks and stuff 

I prefer the BBC no thrills just golf and their commentary team 

That doesn't mean the BBC are better or worse - just different and some prefer their way of doing it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes I did watch it on Sky - as a sports fan and massive golf fan I had no choice to watch it on Sky 

I also never said their coverage was poor 

I'm just not a fan of their commentary team , the adverts , the more talking in the studio when live golf is going on and showing the Openzone with people and Sky Cart with people when live golf was going on - many times I got alerts and saw people getting birdies on the Open app only to then see it happen a minute later with Sky because they were on an ad or talking to someone but what they did was produced well and some will prefer all the gimmicks and stuff 

I prefer the BBC no thrills just golf and their commentary team 

That doesn't mean the BBC are better or worse - just different and some prefer their way of doing it
		
Click to expand...

The BBC didn't always show the birdies and shots as it happened, especially if they were chatting to someone coming off the course, showing Ken on the course etc. It's not just a Sky thing


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I prefer the BBC no thrills just golf and their commentary team
		
Click to expand...


That's unfortunate as I would bet a lot that you will not get the chance in the foreseeable future. No money and no interest on their part.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes I did watch it on Sky - as a sports fan and massive golf fan I had no choice to watch it on Sky 

I also never said their coverage was poor 

I'm just not a fan of their commentary team , the adverts , the more talking in the studio when live golf is going on and showing the Openzone with people and Sky Cart with people when live golf was going on - many times I got alerts and saw people getting birdies on the Open app only to then see it happen a minute later with Sky because they were on an ad or talking to someone but what they did was produced well and some will prefer all the gimmicks and stuff 

I prefer the BBC no thrills just golf and their commentary team 

That doesn't mean the BBC are better or worse - just different and some prefer their way of doing it
		
Click to expand...

During the highlights of the fantastic days play, BBC interviewed players and we were even subjected to Ken Brown on his hands and knees watching one of the greenstaff painting the hole on the 18th, there had been 13 hours of play and the BBC couldn't fill 2 hours with non stop Golf, so bit unfair to claim Sky got distracted from the Golf, without adverts our subscriptions would be greatly increased, unfortunately adverts are good for TV Companies.


----------



## Val (Jul 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes I did watch it on Sky - as a sports fan and massive golf fan I had no choice to watch it on Sky 

I also never said their coverage was poor 

I'm just not a fan of their commentary team , the adverts , the more talking in the studio when live golf is going on and showing the Openzone with people and Sky Cart with people when live golf was going on - many times I got alerts and saw people getting birdies on the Open app only to then see it happen a minute later with Sky because they were on an ad or talking to someone but what they did was produced well and some will prefer all the gimmicks and stuff 

I prefer the BBC no thrills just golf and their commentary team 

That doesn't mean the BBC are better or worse - just different and some prefer their way of doing it
		
Click to expand...

No thrills just golf you say.

No interviews with players whilst live golf is on?

No Ken on the course whilst live golf is on? 

No stupid images of dog walkers or ice cream eaters whilst live golf is on?

I'm sure you see where I'm going....,

You prefer the BBC, we get it but when all is said and done the real main difference between the coverage of BBC and Sky is adverts and Sky had 1 minute of them every 20 minutes or so which was hardly intrusive. The BBC had their share of gimmicks too over the years. It wasn't all just live golf all the time. 

For what it's worth, I much prefer listening to Andrew Cotter than Ewan Murray but give me Butch Harmon over Mark James any day.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2016/jul/18/open-sky-sports-bbc-troon

Viewing figures drop 75% from last year
		
Click to expand...

Very interesting.

if we could perhaps park the personally anecdotal comments of "service X is better than service Y because I have access to X etc. etc."

A lot of us on here as golf fans, and therefore Sky subscribers by necessity rather than choice, have seen no real change in coverage this year - other than different voices describing events and irritating adverts breaking up the hitherto uninturrupted action. We love our chosen sport and choose to do whatever we must to ensure we see it unfold as if happens.

However it cuts a bit deeper for the sport's overall wider reach. Golf is still seen stereotypically by many as being all outlandish tank-tops and chequered troos, so the need to dispel that myth is important. Well how better to do that than show the sport's contemporary exponents in the cut and thrust if battle. But with Sky's limited reach then this simply isn't happening.

It is patently obvious with viewing figures down by 75% then the R&A has sold its soul for a short term 30 pieces of silver. Money in, yes, sport showcased to many more, no.

I don't have an axe to grind really as I have had Sky Sports for 20 years and watch tons of their golf coverage week in week out, I think they do a great job, however I feel that once again allowing the market to dictate the game is ill-advised in the medium to longterm. Less people exposed to the game during its showpiece is not a win, far from it, it is in fact a shoddy loss.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 18, 2016)

The reality is that 16-24 year olds now watch less than half of the amount of live TV as the same age group did 5 years ago and it's continuing to decline fast. They're all moving to streaming and social networks. It's not just YouTube or Netflix or FaceBook. One of the biggest successes is the BBC's iPlayer because they are amongst world leaders in making content specifically for that age group and content is king. 

I think kids will love golf if it's presented to them in their language and in a way that fits their lifestyles and habits. But right now it isn't. 

Golf can be exciting, modern and fresh if it could just let go of the past but so many people just won't let that happen. 

I mean, look at us, we argue about shoes being too modern. And God forbid we allow junior members out on Saturday morning tee times! 

Really, is it any surprise kids are losing interest and they're going off finding content made by their contemporaries on YouTube instead? What hope does the game have if we carry on looking backwards instead of forwards?


----------



## steveo77 (Jul 19, 2016)

leaving aside the fact that SKY now has this and the BBC does not the main problem I have moving forward is the abysmal SKY coverage.
to put it bluntly their commentary team is BORING. Compare the SKY coverage with that of radio 5 and you would think there were 2 separate events going on. One of the most exciting final rounds in Open history and yet the SKY commentary team failed to convey any kind of excitement whatsoever.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 19, 2016)

steveo77 said:



			leaving aside the fact that SKY now has this and the BBC does not the main problem I have moving forward is the abysmal SKY coverage.
to put it bluntly their commentary team is BORING. Compare the SKY coverage with that of radio 5 and you would think there were 2 separate events going on. One of the most exciting final rounds in Open history and yet the SKY commentary team failed to convey any kind of excitement whatsoever.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but I disagree. There are some excellent and knowledgeable commentators and on course reporters in their team and I thought they pitched their commentary perfectly. Hard to compare TV and radio where the viewers can see the action in one and the commentator has to paint the scene and describe the other to the listeners imagination in the other.

I would rather listen to Murray, Harmon (in particular), Faldo, Boxall etc than an over the hill Alliss or Andrew Cotter who has hardly been there done it at any level of the pro game


----------



## PieMan (Jul 19, 2016)

steveo77 said:



			leaving aside the fact that SKY now has this and the BBC does not the main problem I have moving forward is the abysmal SKY coverage.
to put it bluntly their commentary team is BORING. Compare the SKY coverage with that of radio 5 and you would think there were 2 separate events going on. One of the most exciting final rounds in Open history and yet the SKY commentary team failed to convey any kind of excitement whatsoever.
		
Click to expand...

Disagree with you on the coverage being abysmal. I think what Sky did in terms of engaging with the players on the range, and their different camera shots (i.e. in the bunkers on the Postage Stamp) were excellent. And with the money that they have available their golf coverage is only going to get better and more innovative as the years progress. 

However I do agree with you on the point about their commentary team. They still have a fair few who could do with replacing (Critchley, Murray and Roe send me to sleep!), but getting Poulter and Faldo in the studio was great. Rich Beem and Nick Dougherty have been really good additions to the Sky team. From the BBC I've always been huge fans of Cotter and Brown - if Sky were able to pinch them then that would really enhance their commentary team.

The Radio 5 point is a very good one though. IMO Radio 5 has the best commentary teams across nearly all the sports - certainly during Euro 2016 whenever I watched the matches on the BBC, I used the red button to have the Radio 5 commentary. IMO they have to be more entertaining and engaging due to the fact that they're on the radio so have to be more descriptive than their TV counterparts.


----------



## freddielong (Jul 19, 2016)

Val said:



			No thrills just golf you say.

No interviews with players whilst live golf is on?

No Ken on the course whilst live golf is on? 

No stupid images of dog walkers or ice cream eaters whilst live golf is on?

I'm sure you see where I'm going....,

You prefer the BBC, we get it but when all is said and done the real main difference between the coverage of BBC and Sky is adverts and Sky had 1 minute of them every 20 minutes or so which was hardly intrusive. The BBC had their share of gimmicks too over the years. It wasn't all just live golf all the time. 

For what it's worth, I much prefer listening to Andrew Cotter than Ewan Murray but give me Butch Harmon over Mark James any day.
		
Click to expand...

I would disagree that the adverts were not obtrusive everytime you relax and get into it there was another advert, it would have been better if they had there 15 - 20 minutes all at once and then concentrated on golf.


----------



## Slab (Jul 19, 2016)

When you look back at the kind of stuff we whinge about on our tv coverage for The Open youâ€™d think we pay a grand a week just for our Golf coverage!


----------



## Fish (Jul 19, 2016)

Slab said:



			When you look back at the kind of stuff we whinge about on our tv coverage for The Open youâ€™d think we pay a grand a week just for our Golf coverage!
		
Click to expand...

Habitual moaners some pal, sometimes moaning for the sakes of moaning, must be a bundle of joy to walk around with for 4 hours, or a lot longer at some courses!


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 19, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Interestingly The Scottish Open the previous week had a big fall in crowds from 65000 ish to 42000 ish blamed on the weather
		
Click to expand...

The last two Scottish opens were held at Royal Aberdeen and Gullane, one in a large city of almost 200,000 and the other half an hour from Edinburgh Scotlands capitol, so not really comp to Inverness of about 60,000.

 when its at CS its always going to have the same figures as its a limited audience.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 19, 2016)

my take on the sky coverage was it was brilliant.the commentary was top notch even with monty doing his bit . the whole thing was very proffesional and didnt leave you wanting for anything else to be added to it .
 even the weather added to the event making it a must watch .
 10/10 from me .long may sky show the open .


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 19, 2016)

You can't really compare Radio and TV commentary, They are completely different styles and serve different purposes , the Radio folk will paint a picture of what's going on, TV accompany what's happening, with the TV option there is always the mute button.


----------

